# Does anyone here have an issue with teaching or even discussing CRT?



## Huntn

That would be Critical Race Theory, my impression, basically a critical examination of how racism is entwined in our society, and not limited to the USA.









						Critical race theory - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I have no issues with it and think that the pushback to having such a discussion is the equivalent of “just don’t talk about or teach  it because it makes me or my children uncomfortable”.

What about the the Holocaust, should that be taught? How about the Tulsa Massacre? Maybe that and all “uncomfortable” topics should banned as subjects to be taught?


----------



## Edd

Zero problem with it, it’s important.

I speculate Tucker or one of his clones snagged it as the latest friction point to rile the base. This’ll never end, one boogeyman after another. CRT isn’t new.


----------



## User.191

It's like also teaching about LGBT issues - the religious whites hate these things because it jeopardizes their ability to be the master fucking race.

Dog forbid we should teach our kids real history and that the USA was never the White Picket fences of a Normal Rockwell painting.


----------



## SuperMatt

The anti-CRT laws specifically prohibit the teaching of anything that makes people uncomfortable.

From the Texas law, the following is forbidden:


> an individual should feel discomfort, guilt, anguish, or any other form of psychological distress on account of the individual's race or sex;




Think for a minute how stupid such a law is....

Have you thought for a minute? Congratulations! You thought about it longer than the people who actually wrote the law.





__





						87(R) HB 3979 - Enrolled version - Bill Text
					





					capitol.texas.gov


----------



## User.191

SuperBillionaire said:


> The anti-CRT laws specifically prohibit the teaching of anything that makes people uncomfortable.
> 
> From the Texas law, the following is forbidden:
> 
> 
> Think for a minute how stupid such a law is....
> 
> Have you thought for a minute? Congratulations! You thought about it longer than the people who actually wrote the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87(R) HB 3979 - Enrolled version - Bill Text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitol.texas.gov




Jesus H Christ - and they call the liberals "Snowflakes".

*Fun Fact:* The first known usage of the Term "Snowflake" was in 1860 talking about those who opposed the abolition of Slavery, the term was used because they valued white people over blacks...


----------



## Pumbaa

What about math? They’re indoctrinating kids with Arabic numerals! Makes me very uncomfortable! /s

Just curious: Has anyone encountered a critic of CRT that actually has any clue whatsoever as to what CRT is?


----------



## Renzatic

Pumbaa said:


> Just curious: Has anyone encountered a critic of CRT that actually has any clue whatsoever as to what CRT is?




I haven't. Most of them think it Marxist indoctrination that teaches children to hate white people.


----------



## User.191

Pumbaa said:


> What about math? They’re indoctrinating kids with Arabic numerals! Makes me very uncomfortable! /s
> 
> Just curious: Has anyone encountered a critic of CRT that actually has any clue whatsoever as to what CRT is?




Given that most of the time, just like with Trans sports and voting, the GOP is creating rules and laws to fix totally non-existent problems.

The GOP doesn't want to fix any real issues - they just want to make it illegal to be different. _And we're the Communists?_


----------



## MEJHarrison

In recent times (past 5ish years more or less), I've joked that you should have a certain level of intelligence before you're allowed to vote.  But I realize that kind of goes against the constitution.

But determining what's taught in our schools?  I know of no such restriction there.  At a *bare minimum*, if you don't have a high school diploma, you should be told to sit your ignorant ass back down.  What's taught in our schools should not be controlled by those who can't spell school.  I'm a college graduate and I don't feel qualified to criticize their choices.  I'd offer up an opinion on math and computers perhaps, but beyond that, ask someone who knows what they're talking about.  And even then, I was laughing at some of this "new math" that was a big deal a few years back until I looked into it.  I do believe they were right and I was wrong.  So even with a degree in mathematics, my knee-jerk reaction was wrong on that too.  I'm not an educator and I'm honestly not super qualified to speak about what they do and how they do it.

So to keep it simple for those who can't spell simple, my opinion is we should teach truths and not lies.  That seems logical and appropriate regardless of the topic.

From what I know about _*actual*_ CRT, I'd guess 99% of the people tossing that term about live up on Mt Stupid.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I will say while I'm against teaching lies, I'm ok with hiding the truth sometimes.  For example...

It was high school chemistry class.  I learned a ton that day.

I probably learned something about chemistry
I learned that a small amount of kerosene in the bottom of a lab sink makes a neat fire
I learned kerosene floats on water
I learned you can't use the facet to extinguish the fire due to the previous revelation
I learned your clueless teacher grading papers at the front of the room *will* eventually catch on
I learned that for some bizarre reason, he hosted his own private detention
I learned that he had some cool chemistry books to browse during detention
I learned one of those books had the formula for nitro glycerin (another co-fireman was the one who found it and told the room)

Would Barry have used that formula for evil?  Certainly not.  Was it the right call to hide the book?  In that situation, at that point in time?  Almost certainly so.  This was a couple years ago, back before we had the internet.  These days probably grade school kids could find the formula.  So it seems silly now.  But back than, I'd say he was just being responsible.


----------



## SuperMatt

MEJHarrison said:


> I will say while I'm against teaching lies, I'm ok with hiding the truth sometimes.  For example...
> 
> It was high school chemistry class.  I learned a ton that day.
> 
> I probably learned something about chemistry
> I learned that a small amount of kerosene in the bottom of a lab sink makes a neat fire
> I learned kerosene floats on water
> I learned you can't use the facet to extinguish the fire due to the previous revelation
> I learned your clueless teacher grading papers at the front of the room *will* eventually catch on
> I learned that for some bizarre reason, he hosted his own private detention
> I learned that he had some cool chemistry books to browse during detention
> I learned one of those books had the formula for nitro glycerin (another co-fireman was the one who found it and told the room)
> 
> Would Barry have used that formula for evil?  Certainly not.  Was it the right call to hide the book?  In that situation, at that point in time?  Almost certainly so.  This was a couple years ago, back before we had the internet.  These days probably grade school kids could find the formula.  So it seems silly now.  But back than, I'd say he was just being responsible.



When I was in high school, I saw in a textbook something about sulfuric acid and dextrose being a reaction resulting in a big lump of carbon. So I asked the teacher if I could try it, and I don’t think she was listening that carefully, so she said fine.






Well, what you don’t experience in the video is that it gets extremely hot, and the smell is extremely noxious to the point where the entire wing of the school thought there was a fire and was going to evacuate. And it was so hot that we had to find extra-large tongs to lift the sizable beaker I’d done it in to put it outside the window until the reaction fizzled out on its own.


----------



## Edd

MEJHarrison said:


> I will say while I'm against teaching lies, I'm ok with hiding the truth sometimes.  For example...
> 
> It was high school chemistry class.  I learned a ton that day.
> 
> I probably learned something about chemistry
> I learned that a small amount of kerosene in the bottom of a lab sink makes a neat fire
> I learned kerosene floats on water
> I learned you can't use the facet to extinguish the fire due to the previous revelation
> I learned your clueless teacher grading papers at the front of the room *will* eventually catch on
> I learned that for some bizarre reason, he hosted his own private detention
> I learned that he had some cool chemistry books to browse during detention
> I learned one of those books had the formula for nitro glycerin (another co-fireman was the one who found it and told the room)
> 
> Would Barry have used that formula for evil?  Certainly not.  Was it the right call to hide the book?  In that situation, at that point in time?  Almost certainly so.  This was a couple years ago, back before we had the internet.  These days probably grade school kids could find the formula.  So it seems silly now.  But back than, I'd say he was just being responsible.



Who’s Barry now?


----------



## SuperMatt

I’ve seen a lot of complaining about CRT from the right. So far, the only teaching of CRT in K-12 that I can find is in training sessions for teachers.

So, if there is a concern, why not start with requiring a training session that offers an opposing perspective? Why go 10 steps farther and try and legislate against things that there is no evidence of them being taught to kids in the first place?

Would anybody here be opposed to that? I realize such an opposing perspective class could be offensive to some teachers, but it would solve the problem of the GOP thinking this is unfair without a bunch of draconian laws dictating what history cannot be taught.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Edd said:


> Who’s Barry now?



Not blowing shit up I presume.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> I haven't. Most of them think it Marxist indoctrination that teaches children to hate white people.




Anything with a more complicated set of facts than that the sun rises in the east and sets in the west is apparently suspect any more, for whatever reason aside from the fact that "nuance" went out of style even before "bipartisanship" went down that road.  


More facts: 

most people may think the word "critical" relates to a negative rather than analytical process.​​a lot of people hear the word "race" nowadays and think "OK I see where this is going and so we're done here".​​another shedload of people hear the word "theory" and figure that all common sense just departed the room.​

So I'd suggest that a rational discussion of "critical race theory" in the USA may well be doomed before it begins. 

And yeah I blame Fox News.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I don't have a problem with it being taught, but think it also depends on when.  There are reasons we don't teach kindergartners about sex and economics.  I'm not saying we should allow kids to be ignorant racists up to a certain age group, but I think this subject does take some maturity to fully comprehend productively and I also think part of that is how it is presented by the teacher otherwise you are going to get kids who miss the point or get the wrong message out of it.


----------



## Edd

MEJHarrison said:


> Not blowing shit up I presume.



Honestly curious, I don’t understand your response. What or who is “Barry”? Did I miss a news cycle?


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don't have a problem with it being taught, but think it also depends on when.  There are reasons we don't teach kindergartners about sex and economics.  I'm not saying we should allow kids to be ignorant racists up to a certain age group, but I think this subject does take some maturity to fully comprehend productively and I also think part of that is how it is presented by the teacher otherwise you are going to get kids who miss the point or get the wrong message out of it.



Considering that teaching CRT to the teachers is what’s happening now, how would you feel if the right-wing complaints were acknowledged by offering an equal amount of training about a different/opposing theory? I’m not talking about training tailored to attack CRT, but a differing theory.


----------



## Huntn

SuperBillionaire said:


> I’ve seen a lot of complaining about CRT from the right. So far, the only teaching of CRT in K-12 that I can find is in training sessions for teachers.
> 
> So, if there is a concern, why not start with requiring a training session that offers an opposing perspective? Why go 10 steps farther and try and legislate against things that there is no evidence of them being taught to kids in the first place?
> 
> Would anybody here be opposed to that? I realize such an opposing perspective class could be offensive to some teachers, but it would solve the problem of the GOP thinking this is unfair without a bunch of draconian laws dictating what history cannot be taught.



As far as I know these actions banning CRT is outlawing history Lessons. So we are banning uncomfortable history now?  

This is all part of the GOP doing down inflames, possibly trying to take the country with them, anti-democrati, anti-uncomfortable history, they now reside firmly in Fascistville. Instead of reshaping their party so they can win elections, they are now the election fraud party.

Sometimes I fantasize about having super powers and doing things with a snap of my fingers, and those fantasies turn dark quickly. It starts with me popping tires on aggressive drivers cars.   but gets really dark if I turn my gaze to the GOP.


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don't have a problem with it being taught, but think it also depends on when.  There are reasons we don't teach kindergartners about sex and economics.  I'm not saying we should allow kids to be ignorant racists up to a certain age group, but I think this subject does take some maturity to fully comprehend productively and I also think part of that is how it is presented by the teacher otherwise you are going to get kids who miss the point or get the wrong message out of it.



Race relations could easily be taught to younger children, hell most young children are not even aware, it might be undoing what they are learning at home and I imagine some of the racists would complain, as in a parents right to be a racist.


----------



## B S Magnet

Huntn said:


> That would be Critical Race Theory, my impression, basically a critical examination of how racism is entwined in our society, and not limited to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Critical race theory - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issues with it and think that the pushback to having such a discussion is the equivalent of “just don’t talk about or teach  it because it makes me or my children uncomfortable”.
> 
> What about the the Holocaust, should that be taught? How about the Tulsa Massacre? Maybe that and all “uncomfortable” topics should banned as subjects to be taught?




Hell naw. The pedagogy of every social science discipline, enriched by a lens of critical race theory, is generations overdue — as is studying those disciplines through the lenses of structural cisnormativity and heteronormativity (itself a subset of cisnormativity). Examining not only the Shoah, but also the Armenian genocide, the white settler-colonial genocide of Native peoples in the Americas, the Rwandan genocide, Muslim genocide in the Balkans, and other campaigns of eradicating people are also urgently foundational to a well-rounded pedagogy. Massacres, whilst categorically falling short of “genocide”, must also be taught, lest they be repeat (like Tulsa, like Winnipeg in 1919, and so on).

Also important: examining human migration through lenses of not only economic and social exploitation, but also climatological displacement.


----------



## Edd

Slavery existed = white people threatened has become a thing. CRT is a bridge too far for the racism enthusiasts. To suggest that non-whites don’t have all the advantages is poppycock. I’m very insulated from this mindset up in my specific area but to hear this shit being spoken as truth in a bar would send me over the edge.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don't have a problem with it being taught, but think it also depends on when.  There are reasons we don't teach kindergartners about sex and economics.  I'm not saying we should allow kids to be ignorant racists up to a certain age group, but I think this subject does take some maturity to fully comprehend productively and I also think part of that is how it is presented by the teacher otherwise you are going to get kids who miss the point or get the wrong message out of it.



Considering that teaching CRT to the teachers is what’s happening now, how would you feel if the right-wing complaints were acknowledged by offering an equal amount of training about a different/opposing theory? I’m not talking about training tailored to attack CRT, but a differing theory.


----------



## B S Magnet

SuperBillionaire said:


> Considering that teaching CRT to the teachers is what’s happening now, how would you feel if the right-wing complaints were acknowledged by offering an equal amount of training about a different/opposing theory? I’m not talking about training tailored to attack CRT, but a differing theory.




“Differing theory” — better known as “hot take”, “dogma”, “orthodoxy” — is not a pursuit of knowledge growth. It’s spin to shore up a bulwark of conservatism — that is, of controlling narratives which conserve power to the parties invested in maintaining that conservation of control.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don't have a problem with it being taught, but think it also depends on when.  There are reasons we don't teach kindergartners about sex and economics.  I'm not saying we should allow kids to be ignorant racists up to a certain age group, but I think this subject does take some maturity to fully comprehend productively and I also think part of that is how it is presented by the teacher otherwise you are going to get kids who miss the point or get the wrong message out of it.




But Critical Race Theory per se is only being approached as a teaching tool, at most being presented to TEACHERS, who are after all adults.  And it's early days even on that, i.e. still being tossed around how best to present it to and discuss it with those teachers.    The right wing media are the ones projecting related doom and gloom out to public school classroom levels,  where CRT is nonexistent as a formal teaching tool since it's still in development.


----------



## Yoused

Edd said:


> … to hear this shit being spoken as truth in a bar would send me over the edge.



About 6 or 7 years ago, I was at the bar with good friends when a burly short-haired man sat down amidst our group, “_So, any Obama fans here?_” We would gather once a month to catch up with each other and were there to enjoy ourselves, so we shut that shit right down, telling him just what I said. You do not have to get in a fight, and it is very easy to just _whatevs_.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Edd said:


> Honestly curious, I don’t understand your response. What or who is “Barry”? Did I miss a news cycle?




Sorry, he was one of the other kids in detention for me.  Involved in the same incident.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> But Critical Race Theory per se is only being approached as a teaching tool, at most being presented to TEACHERS, who are after all adults.  And it's early days even on that, i.e. still being tossed around how best to present it to and discuss it with those teachers.    The right wing media are the ones projecting related doom and gloom out to public school classroom levels,  where CRT is nonexistent as a formal teaching tool since it's still in development.



And the GOP working hard to shut it down, of course all for the betterment of mankind.


----------



## Alli

SuperBillionaire said:


> Considering that teaching CRT to the teachers is what’s happening now, how would you feel if the right-wing complaints were acknowledged by offering an equal amount of training about a different/opposing theory? I’m not talking about training tailored to attack CRT, but a differing theory.



CRT is not being taught to teachers. Not in workshops, not in teacher prep programs.

I can’t wait until the GQP discovers Critical Whiteness Theory and Decolonization Theory.

These are philosophical theories used strictly as a lens for research, just as my dissertation was written using the Expectancy Value Theory. You can’t do research without a framework.

CRT is not history. History should be taught in all its truth and ugliness. The biggest problem with history is it covers so much. It’s difficult to choose exactly what should be taught.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> CRT is not being taught to teachers. Not in workshops, not in teacher prep programs.
> 
> I can’t wait until the GQP discovers Critical Whiteness Theory and Decolonization Theory.
> 
> These are philosophical theories used strictly as a lens for research, just as my dissertation was written using the Expectancy Value Theory. You can’t do research without a framework.
> 
> CRT is not history. History should be taught in all its truth and ugliness. The biggest problem with history is it covers so much. It’s difficult to choose exactly what should be taught.



Doesn’t CRT spend most of it’s time citing history as examples of the theory?


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> That would be Critical Race Theory, my impression, basically a critical examination of how racism is entwined in our society, and not limited to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Critical race theory - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issues with it and think that the pushback to having such a discussion is the equivalent of “just don’t talk about or teach  it because it makes me or my children uncomfortable”.
> 
> What about the the Holocaust, should that be taught? How about the Tulsa Massacre? Maybe that and all “uncomfortable” topics should banned as subjects to be taught?



I'm listening to Isabel Wilkerson's Warmth of Other Suns, a book about the Great Migration. She describes lynchings that happened less than a century ago to grave detail and I'll have to say, these Southern racists outnazid the nazis. In her other book, Caste, Wilkerson goes over how the nazis actually used American anti-miscegenation laws as a blueprint to how can people pull off incredibly insane levels of racism yet retain a net positive PR. The South was too racist even for nazis!

I know why DeSantis wants to ban CRT. Florida was working hard to outsouth the rest of the South.  Systematic murder or re-enslavement of Blacks was essentially legal in Florida. Lynchings were a favorite past time in the first half of the 20th century. That is some heavy fucking baggage. It's literally like nazis decided to ban teaching the Holocaust.


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> I'm listening to Isabel Wilkerson's Warmth of Other Suns, a book about the Great Migration. She describes lynchings that happened less than a century ago to grave detail and I'll have to say, these Southern racists outnazid the nazis. In her other book, Caste, Wilkerson goes over how the nazis actually used American anti-miscegenation laws as a blueprint to how can people pull off incredibly insane levels of racism yet retain a net positive PR. The South was too racist even for nazis!
> 
> I know why DeSantis wants to ban CRT. Florida was working hard to outsouth the rest of the South.  Systematic murder or re-enslavement of Blacks was essentially legal in Florida. Lynchings were a favorite past time in the first half of the 20th century. That is some heavy fucking baggage. It's literally like nazis decided to ban teaching the Holocaust.



I put a hold on that book just now with my local library (I use Libby on my iPad to borrow books virtually).


----------



## User.45

SuperBillionaire said:


> I put a hold on that book just now with my local library (I use Libby on my iPad to borrow books virtually).



She's a very good writer. I like Audible because I can speed it up to 1.8x and listen while doing chores.
 I showed the Florida lynchings part of the book to my wife. It made her blood boil and my fist clench.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> Doesn’t CRT spend most of it’s time citing history as examples of the theory?



It is a philosophical framework. It doesn’t cite anything. The researcher does the citing and shows how he views it through the framework.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> It is a philosophical framework. It doesn’t cite anything. The researcher does the citing and shows how he views it through the framework.



So there are zero factual examples of how racism appears according to this theory?


----------



## B S Magnet

Huntn said:


> So there are zero factual examples of how racism appears according to this theory?




It’s not a “philosophical” framework. It’s an interdisciplinary lens which examines and reviews relationships between institutions, histories, and systems, and their disproportionate impacts on racialized (non-white) communities.

As with any peer-reviewed research, a work’s thesis and its arguments must rely on both secondary and primary research and data.


----------



## SuperMatt

B S Magnet said:


> It’s not a “philosophical” framework. It’s an interdisciplinary lens which examines and reviews relationships between institutions, histories, and systems, and their impacts on racialized (non-white) communities. As with any peer-reviewed research, a work’s thesis and its arguments must rely on both secondary and primary research data.



Can you please explain that to hundreds of screaming parents at Virginia school board meetings? Fox News told them over 1300 times in a 3-week period that CRT is teaching white kids that they are evil because they are white.


----------



## B S Magnet

SuperBillionaire said:


> Can you please explain that to hundreds of screaming parents at Virginia school board meetings? Fox News told them over 1300 times in a 3-week period that CRT is teaching white kids that they are evil because they are white.




No, I can’t, because all of their screaming is turbocharged by a generations-long, unquestioned set of structural privileges as white and cis/het people whose relative positional power, ensconced by that privilege, is now being materially interrogated for what it is. They despise this new scrutiny which they and their forebears have long enjoyed and inherited at the expense of all others. It means they’re no longer enjoying the uninterrogated transparency of being unmarked in critical analyses which focus on their positional power.

It is scaring the hell out of them, and rightly it should. They have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> It is a philosophical framework. It doesn’t cite anything. The researcher does the citing and shows how he views it through the framework.






B S Magnet said:


> It’s not a “philosophical” framework. It’s an interdisciplinary lens which examines and reviews relationships between institutions, histories, and systems, and their disproportionate impacts on racialized (non-white) communities.
> 
> As with any peer-reviewed research, a work’s thesis and its arguments must rely on both secondary and primary research and data.



To be clear, I’m not arguing, just trying to be sure I understand it. When I say it teaches history or discusses history, if you want to prove this theory, the historical and modern precedents must be shown as examples.

Here is a definition:








						critical race theory | Definition, Principles, & Facts
					

critical race theory (CRT),  intellectual and social movement and loosely organized framework of legal analysis based on the premise that race is not a natural, biologically grounded feature of physically distinct subgroups of human beings but a socially constructed (culturally invented)...



					www.britannica.com
				



_critical race theory (CRT),  intellectual movement and loosely organized *framework of legal analysis* based on the premise that *race is not a natural, biologically grounded feature of physically distinct subgroups of human beings* *but a socially constructed (culturally invented) category that is used to oppress and exploit people of colour.

Critical race theorists hold that the law and legal institutions in the United States are inherently racist insofar as they function to create and maintain social, economic, and political inequalities between whites and nonwhites, especially African Americans.*_

So what I take from this CRT is critical of the idea of race and claims race is used as a tool that Whites (or possibly any group  that has held a distinct advantage for centuries) have used to hold minorities down. The premise:

Race does not exist, it is a social construct- which I have supported this idea for several decades +. However there is ethninticity and tribalism where the end results functions very similar to race and racism..
Race is a social construct a false categorization used to hold minorities down.
So you just can’t say this is how it is. If this is the theory, the only way such a theory can be validated is by citing specific historical examples, multitudes of them, along with examples of modern laws to back up the premise. That is what I am saying. If you are in a debate about the validity of CRT, historical events must be cited in addition to addressing how modern laws are created that support this theory.

For example historically some significant group of whites decided that holding blacks in bondage with all sorts of rational as to why this was moral, even freaking Christian. And ever since the Civil War have been orchestrating laws to hold this ethnic group down. Segregation, fighting against equal rights for blacks and minorities, and even today trying orchestrating laws to make it more difficult for minorities to vote.

Btw for Republicans to fight CRT, they simply want to deny the idea, outlaw it, with zero discussion of the merits of this theory in school, taught to children, although it’s not being taught, however, it might be mentioned as part of a history class? It definitely could be mentioned as an explanation of our history.

The real question here is by saying we outlaw the teaching/discussion of the premise of CRT, what are they trying to prohibit?   They are proposing a teacher can’t say : Race is a social construct that has been used to hold people down? Will teachers be able to teach all of the historical events that were adverse to African Americans, but forbid analyze why the group in power made this happen, in other words assign blame  and instead just say it was a completely random occurrence?


----------



## B S Magnet

Huntn said:


> When I say it teaches history or discusses history, if you want to prove this theory, the historical and modern precedents must be shown as examples.




“Theory” in social science isn’t the same as “theory” in hard science. In the latter, a “proof” must be produced. In the former, a compelling evidentiary case, backed by qualitative and quantitative data aggregation, along with primary and secondary sources, must be built. There is no mathematical-styled “proof” — even when _causation_ (a higher burden to meet than _correlation_) is definitively demonstrated by the data and sources.

You’re getting caught up in your own comprehensions of whiteness, even if that’s not where you wish to be.



Huntn said:


> The real question here is by saying we outlaw the teaching/discussion of the premise of CRT, what are they trying to prohibit?




They are trying to forbid the interrogation of structural whiteness.

As for your hand-wringing, might I recommend the foundational text, _Capitalism and Slavery_, by Eric Williams?


----------



## User.45

I kinda lost track of what the actual disagreement is here.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> So there are zero factual examples of how racism appears according to this theory?



Exactly.


B S Magnet said:


> It’s not a “philosophical” framework. It’s an interdisciplinary lens which examines and reviews relationships between institutions, histories, and systems, and their disproportionate impacts on racialized (non-white) communities.
> 
> As with any peer-reviewed research, a work’s thesis and its arguments must rely on both secondary and primary research and data.



You have just described a philosophical framework.


B S Magnet said:


> You’re getting caught up in your own comprehensions of whiteness, even if that’s not where you wish to be.



Critical whiteness theory is another framework.


----------



## B S Magnet

Alli said:


> You have just described a philosophical framework.




Philosophical framework, interdisciplinary lens, go with whichever works.


----------



## Alli

B S Magnet said:


> Philosophical framework, interdisciplinary lens, go with whichever works.



In academia we’re kinda forced into a particular lexicon.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> In academia we’re kinda forced into a particular lexicon.



Beyond the semantics I do understand the US conservative agenda to demonize CRT (or more like) teaching about crimes against humanity:
A detailed analysis would reveal that the cry Black Lives Matter emerged from a deep and unflattering history demonstrating over and over and over and over again that to many, the lives of Blacks don't matter and that states like Florida went full white nationalist on this.

I became "woke" around age 15 when I started noticing how Europeans run two parallel books. One is the pretty, honorable humanistic set of values that I'm more than proud to identify with, and the other is when these values are inconvenient or more so when they should be applied to outgroups.


----------



## Huntn

B S Magnet said:


> “Theory” in social science isn’t the same as “theory” in hard science. In the latter, a “proof” must be produced. In the former, a compelling evidentiary case, backed by qualitative and quantitative data aggregation, along with primary and secondary sources, must be built. There is no mathematical-styled “proof” — even when _causation_ (a higher burden to meet than _correlation_) is definitively demonstrated by the data and sources.
> 
> You’re getting caught up in your own comprehensions of whiteness, even if that’s not where you wish to be.
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to forbid the interrogation of structural whiteness.
> 
> As for your hand-wringing, might I recommend the foundational text, _Capitalism and Slavery_, by Eric Williams?



Why the attitude? Please explain. You are making assumptions about my “comprehension of my whiteness“ and the “hand wringing” you think I am experiencing, which I am not. And you are in error if you think I am feeling guilty about something related to my whiteness.

I am examining the topic, I understand the difference between science and social science theories, and you said exactly my point, to prove CRT, evidentiary evidence, ie history must be cited. Hence history is the evidence which I’ve been saying all along. Yet I’ve been told CRT is not history. Well, it relies on cited history to prove itself.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You have just described a philosophical framework.
> 
> Critical whiteness theory is another framework.



So you are saying that it is a completely theoretical premise with no history citations to validate it? If it can’t be validated then what good is it, why even talk about it? It is either a real thing or it’s imagined, which the GOP would prefer, the latter.  But if it is real, and if it is desired that it be recognized and taken seriously, doesn’t the mountain of evidence that supports it have to be cited?


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> So you are saying that it is a completely theoretical premise with no history citations to validate it? If it can’t be validated then what good is it, why even talk about it? It is either a real thing or it’s imagined, which the GOP would prefer, the latter.  But if it is real, and if it is desired that it be recognized and taken seriously, doesn’t the mountain of evidence that supports it have to be cited?



It is a lens through which you examine something. It’s really that simple. That’s why the GQP is getting hysterical over nothing.


----------



## B S Magnet

Alli said:


> In academia we’re kinda forced into a particular lexicon.




I was speaking from my scholarship work in the academy.


----------



## B S Magnet

Huntn said:


> Why the attitude? Please explain. You are making assumptions about my “comprehension of my whiteness“ and the “hand wringing” you think I am experiencing, which I am not. And you are in error if you think I am feeling guilty about something related to my whiteness.




No attitude conveyed. I responded to what looks like your flailing a bit and not having a foundation on which to stand and right yourself. Which is why I recommended WIlliams as a worthwhile long read.



Huntn said:


> I am examining the topic, I understand the difference between science and social science theories, and you said exactly my point, to prove CRT, evidentiary evidence, ie history must be cited. Hence history is the evidence which I’ve been saying all along. Yet I’ve been told CRT is not history. Well, it relies on cited history to prove itself.




Whew. You’re making a bread stick sound more like a pretzel.


----------



## User.45

B S Magnet said:


> No attitude conveyed. I responded to what looks like your flailing a bit and not having a foundation on which to stand and right yourself. Which is why I recommended WIlliams as a worthwhile long read.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew. You’re making a bread stick sound more like a pretzel.



You are unnecessarily confrontational here. Would love to learn more about your scholarship project.


----------



## B S Magnet

P_X said:


> You are unnecessarily confrontational here. Would love to learn more about your scholarship project.




Forget it. I don’t need this.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> It is a lens through which you examine something. It’s really that simple. That’s why the GQP is getting hysterical over nothing.



The interesting thing though is they don't even attempt to look like the good guys anymore.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> It is a lens through which you examine something. It’s really that simple. That’s why the GQP is getting hysterical over nothing.



They have a real problem on their hands in their attempts at banning CRT, because the topic can easily be discussed without mentioning the label. Unfortunately I can see those histerical about it, trying to shut down, cite any such “CRT” law that is passed, regarding any discussion that assigns blame to a group of whites in any “state of race“ relations discussion attempted in school. Of course you don’t have to say whites, just say those that hold power in the South. 

So if you were going to go to a CRT conference, would examples in history  be cited to validate the theory in the  discussion? Is there not some discussion about how valid the lense you are  looking though is? That lense used would be looking for evidence to support the premise I would assume.


----------



## Huntn

B S Magnet said:


> Forget it. I don’t need this.



Good. My goal is not to get into a pissing contest with you.

None of us need this kind of help.  Just leave out the accusations/comments about flailing, hand wringing, examination one’s whiteness, and turning bread into pretzels. You can be genuinely helpful, or be judgmental and confrontational.

.


----------



## B S Magnet

Huntn said:


> Good. My goal is not to get into a pissing contest with you.




That isn’t how I roll.

What I offered was an entry point for you to take your own initiative to explore and learn at your own pace. I can’t make you do the work if you don’t want to do the work, and I’m also not going to do the work for you. I’m aware that sounds harsh.



Huntn said:


> None of us need this kind of help.  Just leave out the accusations/comments about flailing, hand wringing, examination one’s whiteness, and turning bread into pretzels. You can be genuinely helpful, or be judgmental and confrontational.




Before I posted that, I went back to glance at what was already covered in this thread, and then I re-read your post (slowly, just like the first time, because I found myself having to do a bit of reading gymnastics over something which was being described to you in fairly plain terms).

What I came away with after re-reading it is there are things you’ve yet to consider from your vantage. That’s not a fault or failing, it just is. They are things which, again, you can uncover as you explore many of the published works, many of them by Black writers and scholars, that examine, discuss, and connect together the relationships between anti-Black racism, settler-colonialism, capitalism, how criminal justice law and policy are structured to benefit and bolster whiteness, and so on. The interdisciplinary lens of critical race theory helps to shine light on how those relationships are intertwined and not accidental. They’re not things I can summarize in a forum post.


----------



## User.45

B S Magnet said:


> That isn’t how I roll.
> 
> What I offered was an entry point for you to take your own initiative to explore and learn at your own pace. I can’t make you do the work if you don’t want to do the work, and I’m also not going to do the work for you. I’m aware that sounds harsh.



The issue with transactions like this is that there is an obvious discrepancy between the claimed goal and the expected outcome. I prefer not to try to decode the differential. 

That said, the book looks like an interesting and quick read.





__





						Capitalism and Slavery: Williams, Eric: 9780807844885: Amazon.com: Books
					

Capitalism and Slavery [Williams, Eric] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Capitalism and Slavery



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Huntn

B S Magnet said:


> That isn’t how I roll.
> 
> What I offered was an entry point for you to take your own initiative to explore and learn at your own pace. I can’t make you do the work if you don’t want to do the work, and I’m also not going to do the work for you. I’m aware that sounds harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I posted that, I went back to glance at what was already covered in this thread, and then I re-read your post (slowly, just like the first time, because I found myself having to do a bit of reading gymnastics over something which was being described to you in fairly plain terms).
> 
> What I came away with after re-reading it is there are things you’ve yet to consider from your vantage. That’s not a fault or failing, it just is. They are things which, again, you can uncover as you explore many of the published works, many of them by Black writers and scholars, that examine, discuss, and connect together the relationships between anti-Black racism, settler-colonialism, capitalism, how criminal justice law and policy are structured to benefit and bolster whiteness, and so on. The interdisciplinary lens of critical race theory helps to shine light on how those relationships are intertwined and not accidental. They’re not things I can summarize in a forum post.



Maybe that is just the way you talk (_hand wringing, flailing, examine your own whiteness_) but not helpful, I percieved it as you feeling you are superior, which on the topic you may very well be and talking down to me. Btw, this post is better, but regarding CRT, it’s a topic of discussion, not something I want or need to study, just to be sure my fairly shallow understanding of it is accurate, and how and why the GOP is going nuts over it in State legislatures. Btw @Alli has been helpful in this regard.

The premise is not that difficult is it? _Race is an artificial construct that has been used to hold certain groups of citizens down through the implementation of laws that support this goal._
Is this accurate?

I’ll continue based on your answer.


----------



## B S Magnet

P_X said:


> The issue with transactions like this is that there is an obvious discrepancy between the claimed goal and the expected outcome. I prefer not to try to decode the differential.




Fair.



P_X said:


> That said, the book looks like an interesting and quick read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism and Slavery: Williams, Eric: 9780807844885: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Capitalism and Slavery [Williams, Eric] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Capitalism and Slavery
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6693




Williams’ book was adapted from, as memory serves, his doctoral dissertation, prior to his entering into professorship. He was later the prime minister of Trinidad and Tobago.

Despite having been written in, again as memory serves, 1941, Williams unpacks one of the most foundational components of everything which follows when examining the interrelationships between the racializing of people starting with the settler-colonial era (generally coincident with the birth of capitalism), and law and policy later drafted atop those foundations. It’s why I like to recommend it as a starting text, because it can help to better contextualize a lot of what followed afterward, through to stuff being talked about in present day.


----------



## User.45

B S Magnet said:


> Williams’ book was adapted from, as memory serves, his doctoral dissertation, prior to his entering into professorship. He was later the prime minister of Trinidad and Tobago.
> 
> Despite having been written in, again as memory serves, 1941, Williams unpacks one of the most foundational components of everything which follows when examining the interrelationships between the racializing of people starting with the settler-colonial era (generally coincident with the birth of capitalism), and law and policy later drafted atop those foundations. It’s why I like to recommend it as a starting text, because it can help to better contextualize a lot of what followed afterward, through to stuff being talked about in present day.



I ordered it, will read it on a flight, so thanks for the recommendation. I grew up as a black kid in the post-soviet Eastern block, where a lot of these constructs don't exist or operate quite differently. I always found it fascinating that while oftentimes these "honkies" align with whiteness quite quickly upon immigration to the USA, there are plenty of historical analogies that could make them understand the Black struggle much easier than those born into Western societies.


----------



## ronntaylor

B S Magnet said:


> Fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Williams’ book was adapted from, as memory serves, his doctoral dissertation, prior to his entering into professorship. He was later the prime minister of Trinidad and Tobago.
> 
> Despite having been written in, again as memory serves, 1941, Williams unpacks one of the most foundational components of everything which follows when examining the interrelationships between the racializing of people starting with the settler-colonial era (generally coincident with the birth of capitalism), and law and policy later drafted atop those foundations. It’s why I like to recommend it as a starting text, because it can help to better contextualize a lot of what followed afterward, through to stuff being talked about in present day.



Read it ages ago. May have to give it another read soon.


----------



## Alli

B S Magnet said:


> I was speaking from my scholarship work in the academy.



What academy? I’m going from my dissertation peers, many of whom use CRT.


Huntn said:


> So if you were going to go to a CRT conference, would examples in history be cited to validate the theory in the discussion? Is there not some discussion about how valid the lense you are looking though is? That lense used would be looking for evidence to support the premise I would assume.



First of all you would never go to a CRT conference. A webinar, maybe. It is a philosophy, there are no historical examples. The validity comes from those who developed the theory. I can give you chapter and verse on EVT as that’s what I used for my dissertation, but not CRT. Easiest thing to do would be to just read a dissertation that used CRT as its framework.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> I kinda lost track of what the actual disagreement is here.




Just tune into Fox News, I read that they've only mentioned it 1300 times in three and a half months.  Of course you may want to consult other sources in order to get a better grip on the facts and disputes over same.









						Fox News' obsession with critical race theory, by the numbers
					






					www.mediamatters.org


----------



## SuperMatt

A group consisting of people from different “‘sides of the aisle” points out the problems with the anti-CRT laws recently enacted in some states.









						Opinion | We Disagree on a Lot of Things. Except the Danger of Anti-Critical-Race-Theory Laws. (Published 2021)
					

We differ in our views on critical race theory. But we agree that the current attempts to ban it from K-12 education are misguided and dangerous.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> What academy? I’m going from my dissertation peers, many of whom use CRT.
> 
> First of all you would never go to a CRT conference. A webinar, maybe. It is a philosophy, there are no historical examples. The validity comes from those who developed the theory. I can give you chapter and verse on EVT as that’s what I used for my dissertation, but not CRT. Easiest thing to do would be to just read a dissertation that used CRT as its framework.



To confirm, II’m not arguing , trying to understand… If a person says in reference  to CRT, that it says an artificial construct “race” is used to keep certain people down, a whole lot of examples can be easily produced. If you were going to debate the validity of CRT as a theory, would you not use the multitude of historical examples? If not why not?


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> To confirm, II’m not arguing , trying to understand… If a person says in reference  to CRT, that it says an artificial construct “race” is used to keep certain people down, a whole lot of examples can be easily produced. If you were going to debate the validity of CRT as a theory, would you not use the multitude of historical examples? If not why not?



It took me hours and hours to examine and understand the philosophical framework (EVT) that I used in my dissertation. I suspect it would take the same amount of time and effort to with CRT. Is there any philosophy you’re familiar with that can be easily explained and digested?


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you're admitting that Critical Race theory isn't the problem, it's just race...



> White Fragility Strikes Back: West Virginia School Pauses 'Black Math Genius' Program Because White People Felt It Was 'Critical Race Theory'
> 
> 
> Who knew math would be the latest thing white people would be offended by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> The word “Black” is now synonymous with “Critical Race Theory,” for white people across the nation. A West Virginia school has paused a program called “Black Math Genius” because white parents felt it somehow represented CRT.
> 
> According to Fox 5, the June 28 Jefferson County regular meeting was the site of an outpouring of white feelings over math of all things. “Black Math Genius is part of critical race theory. And it’s meant to divide the people. As you can see, we’re divided. If you give special privileges to a group of people because of their skin color, it’s discrimination,” one woman said at the meeting.
> 
> What’s sad is that I literally knew nothing about this program before writing this, and within five minutes I clearly knew more than ol’ girl who made that comment. The program isn’t exclusive to Black students; white students can apply as well. Of the 60 students who initially registered for the program, two of them were white. That fact didn’t stop parents from using words like “racist” and “segregationist” to describe math.
> 
> Math, y’all. Math.





> Assata Moore, the creator of the program, immediately knew why the parents were so offended. “When you attach the ‘Black’ to it, that is what, without them even knowing what the program is about, threw it into the category of critical race theory,” Moore told Fox 5.
> 
> “I didn’t start looking into critical race theory until my program was accused of critical race theory and when I looked it up it’s like, where did they get this from? I mean, this is absolutely nothing about what’s in the program. It’s about mathematics. It’s about the African contributions to mathematics. We’re discussing crypto-currency, algorithm and its use in google searches. It’s advanced level mathematics,” she added.




It's ALWAYS just race.

This IS the republican party as of now.  Every time they need to rally that dwindling base, it's time for the actual players of the race card to rise up & spew those faux tears of outrage.  When we had a Black president, it was low effort for republicans, when we had the previous president it was even lower effort because he'd say the quiet part out loud for them, and they could pretend to be shocked if they wanted to.  Now though we've got an old White guy that the party has tried to accuse of being creepy, has dementia, or is sleepy, who actually handled Covid.  So they've got to search those pockets for a race card instead to play that isn't there, until... Critical Race Theory.

If given enough time I expect anything with a 'dark mode' that people like more, will be accused of being part of promoting CRT.

It's always just race.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> It took me hours and hours to examine and understand the philosophical framework (EVT) that I used in my dissertation. I suspect it would take the same amount of time and effort to with CRT. Is there any philosophy you’re familiar with that can be easily explained and digested?



I agree but if we start from the beginning:
CRT theorizes that an artificial construct “race” is used by groups in the US, predominately Whites who have held historical advantages, to hold others (Blacks and Browns) down through laws,  literally all you have to have is the slightest awareness of our history to stamp this theory as validated.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> When you're admitting that Critical Race theory isn't the problem, it's just race...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ALWAYS just race.
> 
> This IS the republican party as of now.  Every time they need to rally that dwindling base, it's time for the actual players of the race card to rise up & spew those faux tears of outrage.  When we had a Black president, it was low effort for republicans, when we had the previous president it was even lower effort because he'd say the quiet part out loud for them, and they could pretend to be shocked if they wanted to.  Now though we've got an old White guy that the party has tried to accuse of being creepy, has dementia, or is sleepy, who actually handled Covid.  So they've got to search those pockets for a race card instead to play that isn't there, until... Critical Race Theory.
> 
> If given enough time I expect anything with a 'dark mode' that people like more, will be accused of being part of promoting CRT.
> 
> It's always just race.



Holy shit. Sure you can say a program called Black Math Genius is discriminatory, but if you consider it is program designed to help a down trodden demographic rise, then this is just another example of white privaledge. It’s the same reason Affirmative Action was objected to. So it’s not a case of discrimination on a level playing field as it is a means of leveling the field. But some us just don’t like the idea of equality when advantages your group has are lost.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another example of sharing that horribly divisive CRT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1413664267094593542/


> Nearly 70 years after she was married, Birmingham woman wears a wedding dress: ‘It was too special’
> 
> 
> Martha Mae Ophelia Moon Tucker, 94, saw her lifelong dream come true when her family surprised her with a makeover at David's Bridal in Hoover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al.com





> Martha Mae Ophelia Moon Tucker was watching her favorite movie – ‘Coming to America’ – with one of her granddaughters last week when she whispered a life-long dream of hers that she had never before said aloud.
> 
> “I’ve always wanted to try on a wedding dress,’' the 94-year-old Tucker said under her breath, which was heard by granddaughter Angela Strozier.
> 
> Strozier asked her grandmother to repeat what she had just said, and Tucker said it again.
> 
> “She said she never wore a wedding dress when she got married,’' Strozier said. “I said, ‘That’s no problem.’ She kinda brushed me off. She didn’t think I would do it.”
> 
> But just two days later, Strozier and other family members made Tucker’s dream come true with a visit to David’s Bridal in Hoover.
> 
> A Facebook post about the excursion has been shared more than 15,000 times.
> 
> “You know, I can’t even express how special it was. It was too special,’' Tucker told AL.com Wednesday. “I’ve been wanting to do that a long time, just put one on.”





> Tucker was born in Alexander City in 1927 and moved to Birmingham when she was 15, ultimately graduating from Parker High School in 1948.
> 
> In 1952, she married the love of her life, Lehman Tucker Sr.
> 
> But at the time, Black women were not allowed in bridal shops, Strozier said, so the family she worked for provided her with a navy blue “mermaid dress,” known then as a “Carmen Jones dress.”




Wait.  I'm sorry that's not CRT, that's just some of our shitty history that some snowflakes can't handle & don't care to hear about.

Great thing?  Others in our country can handle dealing with our past, addressing it, fixing it, and something good can come of it.


----------



## B S Magnet

Huntn said:


> I agree but if we start from the beginning:
> CRT theorizes that an artificial construct “race” is used by groups in the US, predominately Whites who have held historical advantages, to hold others (Blacks and Browns) down through laws, , literally all you have is the slightest awareness of our history to stamp this theory as validated.




Gonna put up front how white people have used law, engineered and promulgated _by_ white people, to subjugate Black and other BIPOC people only _after_ they lost a war and the legal protections to “own”, whip, steal, work into the grave, rape, and massacre Black and BIPOC folks, with intent of genocide, as their prime driver of control. They reified Black, Native, and POC people into a racialized Other to centre themselves as “superior”, and laws drafted (and far too much case jaw adjudicated) by white people reflects and still embraces that historical prioritization of white people over the Other.

Of course, in the meanwhile, what white people did — and are still doing — is steal from, profit from, overlook, and murder Black, Brown, and Native folk with _sotto voce_ impunity.

Culture, like racialization, is also a construct because humans reify it. A social construct is made real not only by its foot, by also by the material imprint it leaves on its surroundings.


----------



## MEJHarrison

JayMysteri0 said:


> When you're admitting that Critical Race theory isn't the problem, it's just race...




This is over MATH?  As in, Mathematics?  Seriously?  When the hell was the last time you heard people complaining about not being able to learn math? As a Mathematics / Computer Science major, it's a proud day for me.   

Also, "If you give special privileges to a group of people because of their skin color, it’s discrimination".  Maybe I'm just naive, but it seems to me if adding a little extra to one side of the scale brings both sides into balance, you've achieved equality, not discrimination.  Discrimination is keeping the scale unbalanced.  The scale need to be balanced.  It's going to be an unfair process.  It *literally* *has*_* to be *_an unfair process_*.  *_If both sides always get the same thing, the scale will remain unbalanced.

The sad part here is that the message to the kids is that ignorant opinions are more important than facts and education. It's MATH! If anything, the argument should have been that everyone should be included, not that no one should get math. What combination of laziness and stupidity is required to take the position "If my kid can't do extra math, that kid shouldn't be allowed to either" as opposed to "why can't my kid do extra math"? (hint for anyone who didn't read the article, the correct answer would have been "your kid _*can*_", because the program isn't exclusive to black students).


----------



## B S Magnet

MEJHarrison said:


> This is over MATH?  As in, Mathematics?  Seriously?  When the hell was the last time you heard people complaining about not being able to learn math? As a Mathematics / Computer Science major, it's a proud day for me.
> 
> Also, "If you give special privileges to a group of people because of their skin color, it’s discrimination".  Maybe I'm just naive, but it seems to me if adding a little extra to one side of the scale brings both sides into balance, you've achieved equality, not discrimination.  Discrimination is keeping the scale unbalanced.  The scale need to be balanced.  It's going to be an unfair process.  It *literally* *has*_* to be *_an unfair process_*.  *_If both sides always get the same thing, the scale will remain unbalanced.
> 
> The sad part here is that the message to the kids is that ignorant opinions are more important than facts and education. It's MATH! If anything, the argument should have been that everyone should be included, not that no one should get math. What combination of laziness and stupidity is required to take the position "If my kid can't do extra math, that kid shouldn't be allowed to either" as opposed to "why can't my kid do extra math"? (hint for anyone who didn't read the article, the correct answer would have been "your kid _*can*_", because the program isn't exclusive to black students).




There’s inequality, equality, and equity.

Equity is what levels inequity.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## MEJHarrison

B S Magnet said:


> There’s inequality, equality, and equity.
> 
> Equity is what levels inequity.




Fair enough, but then my clever scale analogy goes to shit.  Dammit!  

But that's ok.  Jay's photo, which I'd seen before and forgotten, sums it up better anyway.


----------



## B S Magnet

MEJHarrison said:


> Fair enough, but then my clever scale analogy goes to shit.  Dammit!
> 
> But that's ok.  Jay's photo, which I'd seen before and forgotten, sums it up better anyway.




When I wrote that, I was _hoping_ that graphic would pop into some folks’ heads.


----------



## User.45

B S Magnet said:


> When I wrote that, I was _hoping_ that graphic would pop into some folks’ heads.



When I looked at this graphic what popped into my mind for a sec is how that inequity was "achieved" and that got me sad, because it killed the cuteness of the graphic.


----------



## MEJHarrison

B S Magnet said:


> When I wrote that, I was _hoping_ that graphic would pop into some folks’ heads.




I appreciate both of you setting me straight on my terminology.


----------



## B S Magnet

P_X said:


> When I looked at this graphic what popped into my mind for a sec is how that inequity was "achieved" and that got me sad, because it killed the cuteness of the graphic.




Indeed.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## B S Magnet

Huntn said:


> I agree but if we start from the beginning:
> CRT theorizes that an artificial construct “race” is used by groups in the US, predominately Whites who have held historical advantages, to hold others (Blacks and Browns) down through laws,  literally all you have to have is the slightest awareness of our history to stamp this theory as validated.




Here @Huntn — enjoy some relevant metaphysics about social constructs.


----------



## MEJHarrison

B S Magnet said:


> Here @Huntn — enjoy some relevant metaphysics about social constructs.




That was fascinating.  I can't say I was shocked by the ending.  I could plainly see where she was headed.  I might just have to watch it again.  I started zoning out around Earth 0 and Earth -1.  Then picked it up again further on.  Not intentionally.  She was a fantastic speaker.  I just have issues paying attention at times.  So it will definitely get a second watching.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1414863881273585666/

Some people ( *THIS*  guy for instance ) should just NOT discuss CRT.

It demonstrates the willingness of some to just NOT get what's really being discussed now & then.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1414898921344839682/





That's beautiful.  For all the MFers trying out that bootstrap b.s. then, the Doctor had something for them even then.



> “It's all right to tell a man to lift himself by his own *bootstraps*, but it is cruel jest to say to a bootless man that he ought to lift himself by his own *bootstraps*.” ― *Martin Luther King Jr*.




That's CRT simplified back then...


----------



## SuperMatt

There‘s a reason everybody is suddenly aware of CRT in 2021 and most likely never before: Right-wingers with lots of money spent a lot of it to put their version of CRT into the public conversation.









						The obscure foundation funding "Critical Race Theory" hysteria
					

Critical Race Theory (CRT), once a little-known academic concept, is now at the center of the national political discussion. CRT is discussed incessantly on Fox News. It is featured in campaign advertisements. And legislation banning it is advancing in statehouses around the country.




					popular.info


----------



## SuperMatt

I was wondering why Loudoun County in Virginia was “ground zero” in this CRT fight. I thought it was because it was on the border between “old” Virginia and the ”new” Virginia of more liberal folks centered around Washington, DC. It turns out there’s a lot more to it than that.

In 2019, some teachers played a game modeled after the Underground Railroad in which they chose at least one young black kid was chosen to be a runaway slave.









						African-American student chosen to be play 'slave' in Underground Railroad lesson at Loudoun County school
					

Madison's Trust Elementary School principal apologizes in letter for lesson gone wrong




					www.wusa9.com
				




As a result of this, teachers were required to take some sensitivity training so they could understand why LARPing slavery using black kids as runaway slaves just might NOT be the best idea of all time.









						Virginia School District Plans For Bias Training After Black History Month Slavery ‘Game’
					

Virginia's Loudoun County Schools says it plans to address racism and inequity following a "culturally insensitive" lesson on the Underground Railroad.




					www.huffpost.com
				




This training is what is making right-wingers lose their minds. The thing is, none of them seem to want to acknowledge that racism was happening and that it seems like the Loudoun teachers really DID need some training to understand the error of their ways.

Sorry, anti-CRT people. This training didn’t come out of nowhere. It was done because teachers actually need to be told NOT to let little black kids “play slaves” and let the white kids catch them.

Now, some ideologues from the right are claiming that the Underground Railroad game is all the fault of CRT in the first place. But if you read this “article” about that, you will see they never once mention the fact that these teachers running the game specifically picked the black kids to play the slaves… basically the opposite of the idea of the game, right?

So, the sensitivity training seems like it was needed if the gym teachers couldn’t figure out how they screwed up this game. But if you can blame the entire thing on black people, the right will definitely go that route:









						You Won’t Believe How Activists Pushed Loudoun Into Critical Race Theory
					

Documents show activists forced Loudoun County into critical race theory because they used a critical race theory exercise about the Underground Railroad.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Your reminder of why CRT, republicans, and their version of Dr. King

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1415375428978626572/

*To be accurate = segregationist, but still being killed by a White guy I think would make MLK go a certain way on issues.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A little more on CRT, and how even the history we were told could be a lie

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1415369196561645569/



> Top Nixon adviser reveals the racist reason he started the 'war on drugs' decades ago
> 
> 
> "By getting the public to associate hippies with marijuana and blacks with heroin... We could arrest their leaders, raid their homes, and vilify them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com




President Richard Nixon in 1971 declared a US "war on drugs" that hasn't saved the US from the dangers of drugs, but has fueled migrant crises and the mass incarceration of minorities in the US.
A top Nixon aide told an author that the policy was specifically designed to target opposition to Nixon: Blacks and Hippies.
Today, hundreds of thousands of people of color languish in jail for drug charges as the US's seemingly insatiable appetite for drugs wreaks havoc on countries in Latin America, fuelling humanitarian crises at the border and far beyond it.




> John Ehrlichman, Nixon's aide on domestic affairs, who would eventually get convicted in the Watergate scandal, had a plan for them.
> 
> Dan Baum, the author of 1996's "Smoke and Mirrors: The War on Drugs and the Politics of Failure," wrote in Harper's Magazine in 2016 that while researching his book, Ehrlichman gave a reason for the war of drugs that had little to do with protecting Americans from reefer madness.
> 
> Baum wrote that Ehrlichman, following his very public scrutiny and conviction, had "little left to protect" and came clean about a shocking truth.
> 
> 
> "You want to know what this was really all about?" Ehrlichman asked, referring to the war on drugs.
> 
> "The Nixon campaign in 1968, and the Nixon White House after that, had two enemies: the antiwar left and black people. You understand what I'm saying? We knew we couldn't make it illegal to be either against the war or black, but by getting the public to associate the hippies with marijuana and blacks with heroin, and then criminalizing both heavily, we could disrupt those communities. We could arrest their leaders, raid their homes, break up their meetings, and vilify them night after night on the evening news."
> 
> "Did we know we were lying about the drugs? Of course we did," he concluded, according to Baum.




Sound familiar at all to a former president who likes to pose in front of burnt churches with an upside down Bible?


----------



## JayMysteri0

D'oh!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1415458559068938247/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> D'oh!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1415458559068938247/



No shock here though, private schooling was the way to counter desegregation in the South.




B S Magnet said:


> Here @Huntn — enjoy some relevant metaphysics about social constructs.



It's fun listening to her, clearly a smart and prepared person, but the approach lacks practicality for my taste. I usually like to ask the question about social constructs are: 1) how wrong are we? 2) do we hurt people by being wrong, 3) how can we refine concepts without   (sadly sometimes literally) sacrificing people in the process. One of the most confusing things to me is to fill out "race" in documents because, mitochondrially, I'm european, my Y chromosome is pure subsaharan african, my X chromosome and that of my children are european. And this is just the very superficial aspect without diving into the intermingled genome we all have. So any simple response of this question is wrong, and would sacrifice parts of my heritage. At the and of the day though, I'll simplyI respond African American because of shared experiences and solidarity.


----------



## User.45

B S Magnet said:


> Williams’ book was adapted from, as memory serves, his doctoral dissertation, prior to his entering into professorship. He was later the prime minister of Trinidad and Tobago.
> 
> Despite having been written in, again as memory serves, 1941, Williams unpacks one of the most foundational components of everything which follows when examining the interrelationships between the racializing of people starting with the settler-colonial era (generally coincident with the birth of capitalism), and law and policy later drafted atop those foundations. It’s why I like to recommend it as a starting text, because it can help to better contextualize a lot of what followed afterward, through to stuff being talked about in present day.



It reads slower than expected because the font is small and apparently I need reading glasses, and the language is a little old fashioned (what would one expect from a nearly 80-year-old book. I enjoy it though, thanks for the rec. Interesting that I've never thought about slavery from an economic perspective, even though this is the freakiest kind of  Freakanomics.


----------



## JayMysteri0

One thing overlooked that critics of their own made up version of CRT will have no problem with...



> Schools see brain drain of educators following anti-critical race theory protests
> 
> 
> Battles over diversity and equity initiatives in public schools have resulted in administrators and teachers being fired or resigning over discussions about race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com





> Some local residents started to complain that the diversity efforts were Harrison’s “agenda,” rather than something students and alumni requested. They labeled Harrison, the district’s first Black superintendent, an “activist” pushing to indoctrinate students with critical race theory. School board meetings filled with opponents lasted late into the night.
> 
> A mailer sent to community members from Nonpartisan Action for a Better Redding, a conservative nonprofit group, featured a Facebook post Harrison had written condemning conspiracy theories that fueled the Capitol riot, and it urged people to complain to school board members about him. Others mailers came from a political group called Save Our Schools, run by two Easton residents who no longer have children in the district, and questioned whether the district had a problem with bias and discrimination at all.
> 
> Harrison began to doubt whether he could lead the community on its diversity efforts in the face of so much opposition. At the end of June, he announced that he would resign.
> 
> “People have asked me, ‘Was it one flyer too many?’ And it wasn’t just this one thing,” Harrison said. “It was the collection of all of these pieces and the emotional and personal toll to be a Black man doing this work and facing very blatant attacks left and right.”




At least they will have no problem, until the complaints of not being able to get enough qualified people to work in education rears it's head up again.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> At least they will have no problem, until the complaints of not being able to get enough qualified people to work in education rears it's head up again.



And that won’t matter because as the former guy proved, you don’t need experts. You just need people who will tow the party line and indoctrinate our youth to be the great educators of tomorrow.


----------



## SuperMatt

Guess what other country is full of religious nuts who forbid teaching of subjects they don’t like?









						School Books With Malala's Photo Seized By Pakistan Officials: Local Media
					

Pakistan authorities have confiscated copies of a school textbook in Punjab province for printing the picture of Nobel laureate Malala Yousufszai in the list of important personalities.




					www.ndtv.com
				




Yep, good ol’ Pakistan, the final resting place of Osama bin Laden. The GOP legislators passing anti-CRT bills cry like little babies about “censorship” when Twitter removes death threats posted by far-right nuts. But they have no problem with government censorship - as long as they are the ones deciding what gets censored. They don’t see that they are exactly the same as the Muslim extremists banning books in Pakistan and elsewhere.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Evidently there's a collective group of old White men in Texas determined to be the fragile snowflakes for the rest of the state...



> Texas Senate Passes Bill to Remove Required Lessons on Civil Rights Movements From Public School Curriculums
> 
> 
> The bill, which comes after Texas signed a law banning teachings on critical race theory, is currently stalled in the state's House of Representatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> Public schools in Texas are one step closer to no longer being required to teach about various American civil rights movements in social studies classes.
> 
> Bloomberg reports that on Friday, the state Senate voted 18-4 to pass Senate Bill 3, which drops requirements for teachers to include lessons on Cesar Chavez, Susan B. Anthony, the history of Native Americans, the writings of Martin Luther King, Jr. and other figures and documents in their curriculums.
> 
> This comes after Gov. Greg Abbott previously signed a bill that banned teachers from discussing critical race theory and the 1619 Project, while also dictating how they should teach about current events in their classrooms. The idea behind this new bill is to more explicitly define what can and can’t be taught.
> 
> According to Bloomberg, it would also prevent teachers from speaking about current events or controversial issues without “giving deference to any one perspective.”





> _Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick (R), who presides over the Senate, said in a statement after the vote that “Senate Bill 3 will make certain that critical race philosophies including the debunked 1619 founding myth, are removed from our school curriculums statewide.”
> 
> “Parents want their students to learn how to think critically, not be indoctrinated by the ridiculous leftist narrative that America and our Constitution are rooted in racism,” Patrick said.
> 
> “What we’re doing with this bill, we’re saying that specific reading list doesn’t belong in statute,” said the bill’s author, state Sen. Bryan Hughes (R).
> 
> Instead, such requirements should be in the Texas Essential Knowledge and Skills, or TEKS, standards developed by the State Board of Education, he said.
> 
> “Not just politicians but teachers and parents and administrators have a say in that process,” he said._




Once again I see that pesky "debunked" thing about 1619, but the person's saying it leave out the "debunking" part



> It’s amazing how out of all the things to spend endless legislative time and energy on, hamstringing teachers from talking about the messy parts of American history solely because it makes white people uncomfortable is what gets the most attention and the fastest action from Republican lawmakers.
> 
> Well, both that and also speedily passing restrictive voting legislature because it’s the only way Republicans can stay in power.
> 
> In fact, this bill on teaching curriculum is currently stalled in the Texas House of Representatives because House Democrats are in Washington D.C. advocating on behalf of equitable voting rights. This is all in opposition to a voting bill that would place more restrictions on the state’s _already_ restrictive voting process.




It's a relief that these guys have everything taken care of, that they can spend time on soothing their feelings



> https://www.star-telegram.com/news/state/texas/article252816428.html





> The February winter storm that nearly brought the Texas electricity grid to its knees likely stressed the state’s natural gas infrastructure “more than any time in history,” according to the authors of a new UT Austin report analyzing the power outages and their financial implications.
> 
> The report includes previously undisclosed data about how the Electric Reliability Council of Texas, the grid’s manager, responded to the unfolding crisis, which led to widespread outages and hundreds of deaths statewide. The report was released just before ERCOT announced its own “roadmap” of 60 proposals to improve the grid.
> 
> “This isn’t the only time natural gas has constrained electricity generation — it happened in other recent blackouts (1989 and 2011) — but this time was unique,” said Carey King, the assistant director of UT’s Energy Institute and a co-author of the report. “The system was stressed to its absolute maximum capability.”





> One striking revelation from the report involves ERCOT’s Emergency Response Service (ERS) program, which pays enrolled customers to reduce the amount of electricity they are purchasing from the grid or start using backup generators during emergencies. The goal is to decrease ERCOT’s need to start rolling blackouts, according to the agency’s website.
> 
> UT Austin researchers discovered that 67 electric meters run by natural gas companies were enrolled in the program. In turn, those meters, which were part of the fuel supply chain providing energy to millions of Texans, lost power when the program was activated on Feb. 15.
> 
> At least five of those meters were later identified as “critical natural gas infrastructure,” including natural gas compressors, processing facilities or other parts of the supply chain, according to Joshua Rhodes, a research associate and co-author.
> 
> “It seems inconsistent that critical infrastructure should also voluntarily allow themselves to be turned off when they are needed most,” Rhodes said.
> 
> Natural gas production, storage and distribution facilities played a key role in the electricity crisis by not providing the amount of fuel demanded by power plants during the storm, the report found. That failure led to a dramatic drop in power plant capacity and forced ERCOT to cut power across the state to “avoid a catastrophic failure,” researchers wrote.
> 
> Researchers attributed those failures in the natural gas system to direct freezing of equipment and failing to inform electric utilities about which parts of their systems were critical and needed power at all times.





> The outcome was a nearly 85% drop in dry gas production between early February and the winter storm, leading some companies to experience financial windfalls when they could provide scarce gas during the storm.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Evidently there's a collective group of old White men in Texas determined to be the fragile snowflakes for the rest of the state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I see that pesky "debunked" thing about 1619, but the person's saying it leave out the "debunking" part
> 
> 
> 
> It's a relief that these guys have everything taken care of, that they can spend time on soothing their feelings



To me it makes sense to leave the curriculum to a body like “TEKS” dedicated to that. But instead of tossing the whole law and allowing that body to control things, they left in restrictions geared to preserve the lily-white American narrative while removing mandatory teaching about civil rights.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> To me it makes sense to leave the curriculum to a body like “TEKS” dedicated to that. But instead of tossing the whole law and allowing that body to control things, they left in restrictions geared to preserve the lily-white American narrative while removing mandatory teaching about civil rights.



That unfortunately is something Texas has been consistent with for years.  Since their days of teaching alternative Texas history, that retcons slavery & other race issues in their history books.  For some legislators & busy bodies it's very important that there is a version of a history in Texas that is less "complicated" than the rest of the country's.  They've been called on it, make noises to fix things, then go right back to fashioning their version of history they want Texas kids taught.


----------



## ronntaylor

I've read so many recent (and not so recent) books about such walls.









						A segregation wall has stood in Detroit for 80 years. We found out who built it.
					

Eighty years after a segregation wall rose in Detroit, America remains divided. That's not an accident.




					www.nbcnews.com
				






> The side of the wall these residents called home would later affect the sale price of their houses, the value of their next homes, and, eventually, the wealth they might inherit from their parents. Their experience in elementary school would determine the classes they took in high school, their decisions about college or the military, and the ease with which they achieved their goals.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> A little more on CRT, and how even the history we were told could be a lie
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1415369196561645569/
> 
> 
> 
> President Richard Nixon in 1971 declared a US "war on drugs" that hasn't saved the US from the dangers of drugs, but has fueled migrant crises and the mass incarceration of minorities in the US.
> A top Nixon aide told an author that the policy was specifically designed to target opposition to Nixon: Blacks and Hippies.
> Today, hundreds of thousands of people of color languish in jail for drug charges as the US's seemingly insatiable appetite for drugs wreaks havoc on countries in Latin America, fuelling humanitarian crises at the border and far beyond it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound familiar at all to a former president who likes to pose in front of burnt churches with an upside down Bible?




Outside that historical time period, most, if not all, anti-drug and alcohol campaigns started out as racists agendas. Alcohol – Irish, opium – Asians, crack – blacks, marijuana – Mexicans. The fact we widely call it marijuana, a Mexican term, instead of hemp is proof of that. But as soon as a problem shifts from being perceived as a minority problem to also being a white problem it shifts from being seen as a criminal problem to one that needs to be treated more humanely like where we are at now with opioids and poverty.


----------



## B S Magnet

ronntaylor said:


> I've read so many recent (and not so recent) books about such walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A segregation wall has stood in Detroit for 80 years. We found out who built it.
> 
> 
> Eighty years after a segregation wall rose in Detroit, America remains divided. That's not an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com




There isn’t a reaction emoji to articulate my feels.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Some new & different tears to shed from that group so upset with teaching American History as it happened.



> Why a new law requiring Asian American history in schools is so significant
> 
> 
> "By not showing up in American history, by not hearing about Asian Americans in schools, that contributes to that sense of foreignness."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## SuperMatt

Missouri lawmakers held a hearing to discuss Critical Race Theory. One slight problem… black people weren’t invited.



			https://www.kansascity.com/news/politics-government/article252899398.html
		


They’re not even trying to hide it anymore… disgusting.


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS is why something like CRT is important.  Because if you let certain people in charge they will let shit like this happen, history be damned.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418547193380839427/

There was no FUCKING need for this statue placed in the state capital, except to demonstrate one group's need desperate need for dominance.






No one with a true understanding of what that man has represented would have allowed that thing to even be considered.  It's an affront that it took this long to get that shit tossed.


----------



## SuperMatt

Just saw this online... the reply shows people on the right have officially lost their minds:




CRT is now being blamed for creating racism in the first place? Little GOP kids probably tell mom and dad that CRT stole their lunch money too.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, ain't this some shit
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419028673999646725/



> Red Lake Treaty Camp’s future uncertain
> 
> 
> Water protectors no longer face eviction near an Enbridge Line 3 construction site but challenges continue over increased water usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indiancountrytoday.com


----------



## User.191

I can all but guarantee that 99% of all proponents of forbidding CRT have zero idea what CRT is, and is not.

They’ve been told by their Facebook and Twitter feeds that ‘CRT BAD’ so that’s all they need.


----------



## SuperMatt

MissNomer said:


> I can all but guarantee that 99% of all proponents of forbidding CRT have zero idea what CRT is, and is not.
> 
> They’ve been told by their Facebook and Twitter feeds that ‘CRT BAD’ so that’s all they need.



They all believe it to be what they heard on Fox or read on right-wing websites/social media. The ones who think they are experts watched a 5-minute video from PragerU. I’m not lying on that one…


----------



## User.191

SuperMatt said:


> They all believe it to be what they heard on Fox or read on right-wing websites/social media. The ones who think they are experts watched a 5-minute video from PragerU. I’m not lying on that one…



PragerU are doing 5 minute video’s now? Wow they’ve seriously overestimated the attention span of their average visitor who goes there for ‘education’…


----------



## SuperMatt

The true anti-CRT backlash is coming from actual racists who want people to believe that racism doesn’t exist. They will straight-up lie about it too. In Traverse City, Michigan... you may have heard about the white kids there doing a “slave trade” of the black kids in school over snapchat. Because of this, the school introduced equity training and rules. What did *some* white parents do? They started yelling CRT IS THE DEBBIL! But what really angers me is that their reasons are, to a one... some variation of “there’s no racism in this town.”

This happened because your darling little children explicitly did really nasty, racist stuff... that is well-documented! If your only reason for not wanting diversity training at your school is a bald-faced lie... then fuck you. Here’s a sampling of stuff said at the school:



> Eve Mosqueda, 15, who is Native American and Mexican, adding that other kids throughout elementary school had asked her if she lived in a teepee.
> 
> “all blacks should die” and “let’s start another holocaust,”
> 
> one of the only students of color in Estelle’s grade — whom kids called “Lilo” instead of her real name, because they said the girl’s dark skin made her look like the Hawaiian protagonist of the movie “Lilo and Stitch.”
> 
> Eden, who is also White, thought about the boys in her math class. The ones who sat behind her and whispered “niagra” to each other as a stand-in for the n-word, to avoid getting in trouble with the teacher. She thought about the kid who used “gay” as an insult, and the students who asked her why she was wearing rainbow colors, then put their thumbs down when she explained it was Pride Month and she wanted to support her LGBTQ friends.



Some parental replies to this:



> “We don’t, not even for a second, think about race,” said Darcie Pickren, 67, a vocal leader of the anti-CRT movement who is White
> 
> Added Sally Roeser, 44, a White mother of two who graduated from Traverse public schools: “We were all brought up not to take someone’s race into consideration. That’s what we’re guaranteed in America.”
> 
> White parents say their hometown was never racist — at least not until an obsession with race began infecting the school system through its embrace of CRT, an allegation school officials have denied
> 
> “That’s how I was raised,” said Lori White, a 41-year-old mother of two who has lived in the area her entire life. “I’ve never seen any sort of discrimination. People in Traverse City are just kind.”




In the end, the town which is 90% white... decided to take the word “racism” out of the document they’re using to try and “fix” things at the school. Of course, that’s not good enough for the white racists, who still foam at the mouth and insist evil CRT is gonna destroy ‘Murica. Fuck them. After all, we know that being inclusive of others is actually a secret communist plot, right crazy racist parent? Take it away, Nicole Hooper!



> “ ‘Diversity, equity, inclusion, belonging,’ all of those words sound great,” said Nicole Hooper, a 42-year-old mother of three. “But when you drill back and actually look at the meaning of the words . . . they are interlaced with critical race theory.”




*TL;DR *Despite a very public racist “slave trade” incident among their kids at school, parents insist nobody in their town is racist, and anything bad that happened is CRT’s fault.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/mock-slave-trade-critical-race-theory/2021/07/23/b4372c36-e9a8-11eb-ba5d-55d3b5ffcaf1_story.html
		

(sorry probably paywalled)


----------



## JayMysteri0

Simplified
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419499406827483140/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I stopped by Facebook this morning to share a story with a friend, and picked this up on my way out




> *Natalie Johnson*​*June 30, 2020  ·
> From someone who teaches AP US History:
> If you are confused as to why so many Americans are defending the confederate flag, monuments, and statues right now, I put together a quick Q&A, with questions from a hypothetical person with misconceptions and answers from my perspective as an AP U.S. History Teacher:
> 
> Q: What did the Confederacy stand for?
> 
> A: Rather than interpreting, let's go directly to the words of the Confederacy's Vice President, Alexander Stephens. In his "Cornerstone Speech" on March 21, 1861, he stated "The Constitution... rested upon the equality of races. This was an error. Our new government is founded upon exactly the opposite idea; its foundations are laid, its corner-stone rests, upon the great truth that the negro is not equal to the white man; that slavery subordination to the superior race is his natural and normal condition. This, our new government, is the first, in the history of the world, based upon this great physical, philosophical, and moral truth."
> 
> Q: But people keep saying heritage, not hate! They think the purpose of the flags and monuments are to honor confederate soldiers, right?
> 
> A: The vast majority of confederate flags flying over government buildings in the south were first put up in the 1960's during the Civil Rights Movement. So for the first hundred years after the Civil War ended, while relatives of those who fought in it were still alive, the confederate flag wasn't much of a symbol at all. But when Martin Luther King, Jr. and John Lewis were marching on Washington to get the Civil Rights Act (1964) and Voting Rights Act (1965) passed, leaders in the south felt compelled to fly confederate flags and put up monuments to honor people who had no living family members and had fought in a war that ended a century ago. Their purpose in doing this was to exhibit their displeasure with black people fighting for basic human rights that were guaranteed to them in the 14th and 15th Amendments but being withheld by racist policies and practices.
> 
> Q: But if we take down confederate statues and monuments, how will we teach about and remember the past?
> 
> A: Monuments and statues pose little educational relevance, whereas museums, the rightful place for Confederate paraphernalia, can provide more educational opportunities for citizens to learn about our country's history. The Civil War is important to learn about, and will always loom large in social studies curriculum. Removing monuments from public places and putting them in museums also allows us to avoid celebrating and honoring people who believed that tens of millions of black Americans should be legal property.
> 
> Q: But what if the Confederate flag symbol means something different to me?
> 
> A: Individuals aren't able to change the meaning of symbols that have been defined by history. When I hang a Bucs flag outside my house, to me, the Bucs might represent the best team in the NFL, but to the outside world, they represent an awful NFL team, since they haven't won a playoff game in 18 years. I can't change that meaning for everyone who drives by my house because it has been established for the whole world to see. If a Confederate flag stands for generic rebellion or southern pride to you, your personal interpretation forfeits any meaning once you display it publicly, as its meaning takes on the meaning it earned when a failed regime killed hundreds of thousands of Americans in an attempt to destroy America and keep black people enslaved forever.
> 
> Q: But my uncle posted a meme that said the Civil War/Confederacy was about state's rights and not slavery?
> 
> A: "A state's right to what?" - John Green. <- My new favorite go to from now on, when this is brought up.
> 
> Q: Everyone is offended about everything these days. Should we take everything down that offends anyone?
> 
> A: The Confederacy literally existed to go against the Constitution, the Declaration of Independence, and the idea that black people are human beings that deserve to live freely. If that doesn't upset or offend you, you are un-American.
> 
> Q: Taking these down goes against the First Amendment and freedom of speech, right?
> 
> A: No. Anyone can do whatever they want on their private property, on their social media, etc. Taking these down in public, or having private corporations like NASCAR ban them on their properties, has literally nothing to do with the Bill of Rights.
> 
> Q: How can people claim to be patriotic while supporting a flag that stood for a group of insurgent failures who tried to permanently destroy America and killed 300,000 Americans in the process?
> 
> A: No clue.
> 
> Q: So if I made a confederate flag my profile picture, or put a confederate bumper sticker on my car, what am I declaring to my friends, family, and the world?
> 
> A: That you support the Confederacy. To recap, the Confederacy stands for: slavery, white supremacy, treason, failure, and a desire to permanently destroy Selective history as it supports white supremacy.
> 
> It’s no accident that:
> 
> You learned about Helen Keller instead of W.E.B, DuBois
> You learned about the Watts and L.A. Riots, but not Tulsa or Wilmington.
> You learned that George Washington’s dentures were made from wood, rather than the teeth from slaves.
> You learned about black ghettos, but not about Black Wall Street.
> You learned about the New Deal, but not “red lining.”
> You learned about Tommie Smith’s fist in the air at the 1968 Olympics, but not that he was sent home the next day and stripped of his medals.
> You learned about “black crime,” but white criminals were never lumped together and discussed in terms of their race.
> You learned about “states rights” as the cause of the Civil War, but not that slavery was mentioned 80 times in the articles of secession.
> 
> Privilege is having history rewritten so that you don’t have to acknowledge uncomfortable facts.
> 
> Racism is perpetuated by people who refuse to learn or acknowledge this reality.
> 
> You have a choice. - Jim Golden”*


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> I stopped by Facebook this morning to share a story with a friend, and picked this up on my way out



I’ve been sharing that as well. It’s a perfect post.


----------



## SuperMatt

This opinion piece compares the anti-CRT movement with the post-civil war “Lost Cause” movement of the south.









						Opinion | ‘The Lost Cause’ Is Back
					

Many Americans like the sanitized version of their history — color-corrected and photoshopped — and always have.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> Simplified
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419499406827483140/



I completely agree.

That said and I’ve said it before personally I believe this is a human characteristic where if the situation had been reversed, say in some parralel universe, it could have been Africans holding Europeans as slaves.

But this is just for perspective. It’s the group that holds the advantage, in the position of power that is enabled. And unfortunately, we only have  our actual history and have to assign the blame where it needs to be placed, not make excuses for it.

There are some other things to be noted, the US is not the only place where racism/xenophobia thrives. US slavery appears unique as to how it developed, but that does not mean all Whites are racists, and racism and it’s cousin, tribalism exists around the world. Look at who has the advantage they don’t want to lose. However what is alarming is the denial that exists and the fact that racism is alive and going strong in the US in some locals.


----------



## SuperMatt

The latest target of the anti-CRT crowd is a man who is the first black principal of his school.









						Texas High School Principal Sees Racism in Calls to Remove Intimate Photos
					

James Whitfield, a Black educator, said he was asked by his school district in 2019 to remove Facebook photos of himself and his wife, who is white, embracing on a beach.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Seems like the real reason they are upset is that he is hugging his wife (who is white) in a picture on the beach. The “he’s teaching CRT” nonsense seems to be an excuse to attack him for the color of his skin.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh FFS   

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1426484491800006658/


----------



## SuperMatt

A school principal in Texas is suspended for being black.



			https://wapo.st/2WIMPL3
		


For some reason, the first black principal of this school was accused of teaching CRT. No evidence of it has been presented. It seems “CRT” is the excuse the parents are using to get rid of the first black principal at “their” school.

How can you say this is anything other than blatant racism?

Also, he had a photo of him hugging his wife (who is white) on the beach on his Facebook account some time ago, which apparently is part of this.









						Principal Speaks Out After School District Brands His Anniversary Pic with Wife 'Questionable'
					

Colleyville Heritage High School Principal, Dr. James Whitfield, said the photos were taken for their anniversary




					people.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

I NEED THIS
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1433910694680932354/


----------



## JayMysteri0

A reminder of shit one group wouldn't like you to know happened in the past.



> A Beachfront Property Taken From A Black Family A Century Ago May Soon Be Returned
> 
> 
> The California Legislature approved a bill that would let county officials give Bruce's Beach back to the family that owned it nearly a century ago. It now goes to Gov. Gavin Newsom for his signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> In 1924, a flourishing beach resort for Black people along the Southern California coast was seized by the local city government through eminent domain.
> 
> The stated reason was to build a park, but historical records show the resort was shut down because the resort's owners and its patrons were Black.
> 
> Now, an effort to return what is known as Bruce's Beach to the descendants of its original owners — and make amends for a historical wrong — is poised to become reality.
> 
> The California Legislature gave its final approval Thursday night to a bill that would let Los Angeles County officials give Bruce's Beach back to the family that owned it nearly a century ago.




And why knowing about it allows us to address & try in any way to fix what was wrong.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> A reminder of shit one group wouldn't like you to know happened in the past.



I am glad California is acting. Maybe they can talk to North Carolina. Have you seen the story below? 

They locked them in jail for 8 years for living on their own land and on release, they still insist they cannot go back to their own land.

It took California 100 years to right their wrong. In North Carolina, they are still actively persecuting black families and trying to kick them off their land. And this family is far from the only one.









						Their Family Bought Land One Generation After Slavery. The Reels Brothers Spent Eight Years in Jail for Refusing to Leave It.
					






					features.propublica.org


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438692158538715139/

The look on the governor's face is classic


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438692158538715139/
> 
> The look on the governor's face is classic



This guy has to know he’s got zero chance in Virginia. Railing against CRT is going to push his poll numbers down even further. Clearly he wants to get ahead in the GOP hierarchy for some other office in the future.

McAuliffe had the best response - just look in disbelief…

And it’s quite offensive that almost every Republican has decided to minimize the contributions of MLK Jr. down to a single quote  that fits their BS narrative that they supposedly don’t see race. O RLY? Please explain the voting restrictions and gerrymandering you put in place in every state you control.


----------



## SuperMatt

The "very fine people" on the Central York (PA) school board would like you to know that it's just a "coincidence" that the 4-page list of books and other materials they've banned from the school are all by black or brown authors.









						Every book banned by an all-white Pennsylania school board is by a non-white author | Boing Boing
					

When an all-white Pennsylvania school board was asked why every book it unanimously banned was written by a non-white author, they said is was just a coincidence. The Central York School District b…




					boingboing.net
				












						School District Maintains Ban of Antiracist Books Despite Student Protests
					

Despite a week of protests by students, York Central school district has reaffirmed its ban of a list of Black and Latinx teaching resources.




					bookriot.com
				




An interesting note from the Book Riot site:



> You can read the whole list here, but because it includes links to more lists, it quickly branches off, covering much more than what it on those pages. Many of these links include their own list of links. Is everything there banned, too? What about the entire Teaching Tolerance (now Learning for Justice) website being banned — does that include every book ever mentioned there? Also, many of these are articles or books for teachers to inform their thoughts but not teach directly — are they not “allowed” to do that, even if the book is not in the classroom? It quickly gets messy.




The anti-CRT movement is just plain racism. Can anybody refute that?

PS - The original story was by Tina Locurto of the York Dispatch. However, their website is so laden with crappy JS ads and trackers that it's unusable on my Mac Pro 1,1... but still, wanted to credit the original reporter.


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> *This guy has to know he’s got zero chance in Virginia.* Railing against CRT is going to push his poll numbers down even further. Clearly he wants to get ahead in the GOP hierarchy for some other office in the future.



That thinking would be a losing strategy. It's going to be about voter turnout and nothing should be taken for granted. Dem voters are exhausted and/or uninspired. The fight to keep democracy in Virginia has been hard fought and continuous. With the Pandemic added, it's going to be a very difficult battle to ward off the GQP. Youngkin has his own wealth and hidden rightwing $$$ from PACs and groups working for him. The polls are scary at this point. It should be a blowout for McAuliffe.

McAuliffe can't be shy about tying Youngkin to Trump and GQP ideology. From COVID-19, abortion rights and of course, voting rights. He needs to remind voters every single day that his opponent is hoping to sneak in and implement GQP mandates. McAuliffe and his supporters/backers need to inundate Northern Virginia and all the suburbs to get as many voters voting early since it's much easier to do so now.


----------



## SuperMatt

ronntaylor said:


> That thinking would be a losing strategy. It's going to be about voter turnout and nothing should be taken for granted. Dem voters are exhausted and/or uninspired. The fight to keep democracy in Virginia has been hard fought and continuous. With the Pandemic added, it's going to be a very difficult battle to ward off the GQP. Youngkin has his own wealth and hidden rightwing $$$ from PACs and groups working for him. The polls are scary at this point. It should be a blowout for McAuliffe.
> 
> McAuliffe can't be shy about tying Youngkin to Trump and GQP ideology. From COVID-19, abortion rights and of course, voting rights. He needs to remind voters every single day that his opponent is hoping to sneak in and implement GQP mandates. McAuliffe and his supporters/backers need to inundate Northern Virginia and all the suburbs to get as many voters voting early since it's much easier to do so now.



He is banging the drums on CRT. I think that plays really well in some areas, but definitely not in the suburbs of DC.

I agree that Democrats need to go out and vote. However, I think his embrace of Trump and the anti-CRT nonsense is going to hurt him more than help him. He doesn’t need to convince reliable Republicans to vote for him. There’s no way they will vote McAuliffe. But latching onto Trump is going to hurt him among independents, IMO.

Larry Hogan won Maryland as a Republican by NOT embracing Trump. Youngkin is running a race that might work in a “red” state. I highly doubt it will be successful in 2021 Virginia.


----------



## JayMysteri0

In case anyone is still on the fence that all this crying about CRT isn't really about the hurt feelings of the easily triggered

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438999940773076996/



> Students fight back against book ban that includes Rosa Parks, Malala and Sesame Street
> 
> 
> “I don’t think that a board that lacks diversity is the appropriate authority to determine what qualifies as appropriate material to address race in this community,” said a local …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





> Story at a glance
> 
> The school district in York, Pa., instituted a ban on certain books and resources surrounding race, social justice and history last October.
> Among prohibited materials are books on Rosa Parks, Sesame Street, and the biography of activist Malala Yousafzai.
> The school board held a virtual meeting Monday so students, parents, faculty and members of the community could debate the curriculum ban.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> In case anyone is still on the fence that all this crying about CRT isn't really about the hurt feelings of the easily triggered
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438999940773076996/



This is firmly marching back to the early 50’s. Who needs to be enlightened when oppression works so well? _Fuck you, know your place, and understand why it’s a white guy who gets to ride you._  Did they have a symbolic pyre in town square?


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> A reminder of shit one group wouldn't like you to know happened in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why knowing about it allows us to address & try in any way to fix what was wrong.



This is the kind of reparation I can support.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442117330914316298/

If I'm seeing this on the screen, the discussing I want to have is NOT what's on the screen.

I want to discuss who the FUCK thought what's on the screen is discussion worthy.  Because I have a feeling that's the far more enlightening discussion to have.  Because if you're wondering why the concept of slavery maybe a bad thing or good thing, and you knowingly are aware you would NOT be the person enslaved...  You're telling on yourself.

You're either a clueless idiot, racist, or both.  History, especially this country's history are obviously NOT your forte.

YOU are why the concept of the CRT exists if you're asking dumbass questions like that.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442173636194942986/

I love later in the comments that perhaps the person was trying to discuss the "misconceptions" of slavery.

 

The only individuals who can imagine there can be "misconceptions" of slavery, aren't grasping they are the issue, because they fully believe they wouldn't be the enslaved.  So, perhaps there's an upside if OTHERS are the slaves?  

FUCKING NO!

For 'F' sake!

How FUCKING insensitive AND stupid can some people be simultaneously?


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442117330914316298/
> 
> If I'm seeing this on the screen, the discussing I want to have is NOT what's on the screen.
> 
> I want to discuss who the FUCK thought what's on the screen is discussion worthy.  Because I have a feeling that's the far more enlightening discussion to have.  Because if you're wondering why the concept of slavery maybe a bad thing or good thing, and you knowingly are aware you would NOT be the person enslaved...  You're telling on yourself.
> 
> You're either a clueless idiot, racist, or both.  History, especially this country's history are obviously NOT your forte.
> 
> YOU are why the concept of the CRT exists if you're asking dumbass questions like that.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442173636194942986/
> 
> I love later in the comments that perhaps the person was trying to discuss the "misconceptions" of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> The only individuals who can imagine there can be "misconceptions" of slavery, aren't grasping they are the issue, because they fully believe they wouldn't be the enslaved.  So, perhaps there's an upside if OTHERS are the slaves?
> 
> FUCKING NO!
> 
> For 'F' sake!
> 
> How FUCKING insensitive AND stupid can some people be simultaneously?



Where the hell was this at, a Republican think tank??


----------



## JayMysteri0

Huntn said:


> Where the hell was this at, a Republican think tank??



It doesn't say.

Someone later mentions it was a topic in a classroom brought up from a reddit thread of all things.  If you can believe that. 

I don't think anyone is going to be claiming to be the source of that pic.

I just find it mind boggling that for some people there are some "discussions" that are not considered non starters.  Which is very revealing.

Those very same people want to imagine themselves "objective", but if you did entertain them they would scoff.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442200075665559559/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442226058246463489/


----------



## Yoused

Marco Rubio introduces a bill to require "woke" corporations to justify their social policy positions to their shareholders. Because, there is nothing worse than a socially-responsible business.



(nb: the link is to Rubio's own site)


----------



## JayMysteri0

So they are rushing ahead with firing the Texas principal



> Texas School Board Moves Forward With Process to Fire Black Principal Accused of Teaching Critical Race Theory
> 
> 
> The district says that the board's vote is only one step of the process and that Principal James Whitfield will have an opportunity to appeal the decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com




I keep waiting for someone to finally admit the quiet part out loud.

"If only the guy we hired to be our first Black principal, hadn't been Black."


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> So they are rushing ahead with firing the Texas principal
> 
> 
> 
> I keep waiting for someone to finally admit the quiet part out loud.
> 
> "If only the guy we hired to be our first Black principal, hadn't been Black."



The real reason he was fired was a picture of him with his (white) wife hugging on the beach. I’ve got to think this principal is getting calls from lawyers daily. How many millions will he win in the lawsuit? It’s astonishing to me that this school thinks they can get away with firing a man for his skin color.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> Marco Rubio introduces a bill to require "woke" corporations to justify their social policy positions to their shareholders. Because, there is nothing worse than a socially-responsible business.
> 
> 
> 
> (nb: the link is to Rubio's own site)



Marco is just following along in the wake of others who feel others being "woke" has left them jilted.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442143225616093191/




When other people's feelings get hurt from your dumb shit, they need to toughen up.

When they get their feelings hurt because no one wants to be around or associate with an asshole, then there's a problem that needs to be addressed & fixing.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> When other people's feelings get hurt from your dumb shit, they need to toughen up.
> 
> When they get their feelings hurt because no one wants to be around or associate with an asshole, then there's a problem that needs to be addressed & fixing.



Is that HiEveryone?


Huntn said:


> Where the hell was this at, a Republican think tank??



Talk about an oxymoron!


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442226058246463489/



It does not matter, we are tribal in many/most cases, we separate  ourselves based on a variety of criteria and everything is cool only long as many/most of us don’t perceive something  being taken from us or losing a perceived advantage over others.

This covers a very wide spectrum, and in the USA, we currently see the the GOP has decided democracy in a society where most would vote against them, does not work for them, so they are busy trying to destroy it, while pretending they're not, lying their asses off, fooling the dummies, while the accomplices wring their hands in gleeful anticipation of what they are trying to get away with.

And in many cases all of the little racist minions are good with depriving civil rights from any “alien” group, because they are a threat to the GOP’s goal which include facism if that’s what it takes to stay in control.

It’s  long past time that these sad excuses for human beings are pushed aside to allow the human species to move forward, before we destroy ourselves and completely trash the planet, while acknowledging that trashing the planet goes well beyond the borders of the US.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441608444281303043/


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441608444281303043/




And there's probably a lot of people that don't see anything wrong with that sign. SMH


----------



## ronntaylor

JagRunner said:


> And there's probably a lot of people that don't see anything wrong with that sign. SMH



I recall at least two white boys asking Black girls to the prom with similar signs. And the girls were not offended and didn't know what the big deal was. One of the many reasons why we need truth in history lessons.


----------



## Joe

ronntaylor said:


> I recall at least two white boys asking Black girls to the prom with similar signs. And the girls were not offended and didn't know what the big deal was. One of the many reasons why we need truth in history lessons.




It's probably how Candace Owen's husband proposed.


----------



## lizkat

It was only fifty-four years ago that the US Supreme Court, in a 9-0 decision (Loving v Virginia, 388 U.S. 1, 1967) ruled that the relevant laws of states that still criminalized interracial marriage were unconstitutional.  At that time there were still 16 US states with such laws on the books and plenty other states had repealed such laws only since the late 1940s.  Map from a related Wikipedia summary:

​
The case taken up to the Supreme Court in 1967 was brought on appeal from Virginia's state supreme court, following the criminal conviction in 1958 of Richard A. Loving and his wife Mildred for having married in DC and then attempting to live as man and wife back in Virginia.

For anyone to suggest that all that racialized legal history of ours in the USA did not entrain heavy baggage still being carried by persons of color in the USA is just a crock.  It's in the lifetime of anyone over age 54 today that the law of the land in those 16 states still made interracial marriage a crime.   A crime to be married to someone you love.  And who in right mind can imagine that even a 9-0 Supreme Court decision overtuning those laws could erase in a moment (or a decade. or far longer) all the societal restraints that went along with such laws anyway.

The only way not to acknowledge our true history is to attempt to prevent our learning about it.  It's no accident that a lot of the objection to use of critical race theory in education comes from the deep south, although some pols and school boards in plenty of western and midwestern states object as well, and that too derives from their own prior history of sometimes winking at interracial sex but attempting to prevent interracial marriage and so the ascent of persons of color to full status of citizens equal in society and business and all the other ordinary ways of American life as well as formally under law.  A lot of the earlier repeal of miscegenation laws is probably attributable to the integration of the US military forces, which by law began in 1948 but only picked up steam during the Korean War and to some extent remains problematic even now.   When the head of the Joint Chiefs admits that, I don't know why some of the foot-draggers in Congress can't get right with the facts, including the fact it's time for Americans to learn real American history.   The past can never take its proper place while it's still being denied.









						History of integration in the US Armed Services
					

The U.S. military did not even really start integrating the forces until July, 1948.




					www.militarytimes.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> It was only fifty-four years ago that the US Supreme Court, in a 9-0 decision (Loving v Virginia, 388 U.S. 1, 1967) ruled that the relevant laws of states that still criminalized interracial marriage were unconstitutional.  At that time there were still 16 US states with such laws on the books and plenty other states had repealed such laws only since the late 1940s.  Map from a related Wikipedia summary:
> 
> View attachment 8912​
> The case taken up to the Supreme Court in 1967 was brought on appeal from Virginia's state supreme court, following the criminal conviction in 1958 of Richard A. Loving and his wife Mildred for having married in DC and then attempting to live as man and wife back in Virginia.
> 
> For anyone to suggest that all that racialized legal history of ours in the USA did not entrain heavy baggage still being carried by persons of color in the USA is just a crock.  It's in the lifetime of anyone over age 54 today that the law of the land in those 16 states still made interracial marriage a crime.   A crime to be married to someone you love.  And who in right mind can imagine that even a 9-0 Supreme Court decision overtuning those laws could erase in a moment (or a decade. or far longer) all the societal restraints that went along with such laws anyway.
> 
> The only way not to acknowledge our true history is to attempt to prevent our learning about it.  It's no accident that a lot of the objection to use of critical race theory in education comes from the deep south, although some pols and school boards in plenty of western and midwestern states object as well, and that too derives from their own prior history of sometimes winking at interracial sex but attempting to prevent interracial marriage and so the ascent of persons of color to full status of citizens equal in society and business and all the other ordinary ways of American life as well as formally under law.  A lot of the earlier repeal of miscegenation laws is probably attributable to the integration of the US military forces, which by law began in 1948 but only picked up steam during the Korean War and to some extent remains problematic even now.   When the head of the Joint Chiefs admits that, I don't know why some of the foot-draggers in Congress can't get right with the facts, including the fact it's time for Americans to learn real American history.   The past can never take its proper place while it's still being denied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of integration in the US Armed Services
> 
> 
> The U.S. military did not even really start integrating the forces until July, 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.militarytimes.com




Critical Thinker: Do you believe in the devil?

Tighty Righty: Yes.

CT: Do you agree that one of his greatest tricks is convincing people that he doesn’t exist?

TR: Absolutely.

CT: Having said that, what are your thoughts on racism?

TR: But Biden.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When we finally can see the REAL issue of CRT.  That it's something of political opportunity, ignorant MFers, and easily triggered racist snowflakes who aren't so boot strapping tough as they thought when they hear the very real things that make them uncomfortable.



> Critical Race Theory Bans Are Expanding To Cover Broad Collection Of Issues
> 
> 
> While some school districts are correctly pointing out that CRT is not taught in their system, anti-CRT forces have expanded their objections so broadly that defining the controversial academic discipline hardly matters any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com





> The conservative cancel culture panic over “critical race theory” in schools is continuing to spread. But while some school districts are correctly pointing out that CRT is not taught in their system, anti-CRT forces have expanded their objections so broadly that defining the controversial academic discipline hardly matters any more.
> 
> Tennessee is one of several states that has laws banning CRT from schools, and a chapter of Moms for Liberty, led by Robin Steenman (whose child attends private school) has been reporting the schools of Williamson County for violating the gag rule. But the spreadsheet of objections seems to fall far outside the issues of historic and systemic racism in the US. Objections include books about poisonous lizards, Johnny Appleseed, Greek and Roman mythology, and owls. One respondent objects to a book about Galileo because there is no “HERO of the church” to contrast with their persecution of the astronomer. This group has also objected to a book about Ruby Bridges because it offered no “redemption” for the protestors who screamed at a child trying to go to school.
> 
> In York, PA, the school board “froze” a list of books, including books like Brad Metzler’s children’s book _I Am Rosa Parks__. _After student protests (and national attention) the board relented.






> 'Woke,' 'multiculturalism,' 'equity': Wisconsin GOP proposes banning words from schools
> 
> 
> The Wisconsin Assembly passed legislation on a party-line vote Tuesday that would bar public schools from teaching critical race theory, the latest Republican-controlled legislative chamber to take action on a culture war issue that eru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





> The Wisconsin Assembly passed legislation on a party-line vote Tuesday that would bar public schools from teaching critical race theory, the latest Republican-controlled legislative chamber to take action on a culture war issue that erupted in school board meetings around the country this summer.
> 
> The measure mirrors efforts in other states to block teachers from instructing students on concepts of racial injustice or inherent bias.
> 
> But in testimony before a Wisconsin Assembly committee considering the bill in August, one of the measure’s lead authors went farther than in other states, spelling out specific words that would be barred from the classroom.






> Wichgers, who represents Muskego in the legislature, attached an addendum to his legislation that included a list of “terms and concepts” that would violate the bill if it became law.
> 
> Among those words: “Woke,” “whiteness,” “White supremacy,” “structural bias,” “structural racism,” “systemic bias” and “systemic racism.” The bill would also bar “abolitionist teaching,” in a state that sent more than 91,000 soldiers to fight with the Union Army in the Civil War.
> 
> The list of barred words or concepts includes “equity,” “inclusivity education,” “multiculturalism” and “patriarchy,” as well as “social justice” and “cultural awareness.”






> The measure would apply to both instruction provided to students in the classroom as well as training provided to school employees.
> 
> It would also require school boards to post curricula to its own websites, and to specific school websites if a school has one. School districts that do not comply would lose 10 percent of their share of state funding. Parents or guardians of students in a school that violates the bill by teaching critical race theory or its related concepts would be allowed to sue in state circuit court.
> 
> The proposal has virtually no chance of becoming law: It passed the Assembly on a party line vote, and even if it clears the Senate, it would almost certainly be vetoed by Gov. Tony Evers (D), himself a former superintendent of public instruction.




Remember when the non PC snowflake labelling crowd where whining about censorship & the muzzling of freedom of expression on college campuses?  Yeah.  Let's use the big gov't they so hate, to dictate what grade schools can teach so their kids won't be taught about this country's difficult history.

And, ...owls.

FFS


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> When we finally can see the REAL issue of CRT.  That it's something of political opportunity, ignorant MFers, and easily triggered racist snowflakes who aren't so boot strapping tough as they thought when they hear the very real things that make them uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when the non PC snowflake labelling crowd where whining about censorship & the muzzling of freedom of expression on college campuses?  Yeah.  Let's use the big gov't they so hate, to dictate what grade schools can teach so their kids won't be taught about this country's difficult history.
> 
> And, ...owls.
> 
> FFS



These same right-wingers love to attack others using the term “virtue signaling,” but the Wisconsin bill has no chance of becoming law... so I’m not sure what else you’d call it.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


>



You got a  for the hypocrisy, dishonesty, and moral bankruptcy on display. Seems to be a trend on the Right. A huge note it used to be possible to be conservative and moral. That appears to be flushed completely now overshadowed by _Fuck Democracy, give me power, and Fuck You!!  _


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444878460963459078/

Take a few moments, you've seen this message before






As Jane Elliot clearly explains, it's why some don't like the idea of the existence of CRT, and creatively / falsely expand it as a thing taught in schools.  They it's wrong, it exists, but don't want to be reminded that they know it's wrong, it exists, because it does NOT affect them.


----------



## SuperMatt

A detailed story about the black principal being fired in Colleyville, Texas. Try not to be shocked; the very few students of color at that school were subjected to racist comments from classmates all the time.



			https://wapo.st/2WUNtp3
		

(Paywall removed)


----------



## SuperMatt

Another appalling story of racism… this time in Maryland.



> In a June 16 post to the group, according to a screenshot provided to The New York Times, Ms. Schifanelli declared: “Dr. Kane in QAC needs to end her contract and go! People in this group must call and make it loud and clear that the school must remain apolitical and her letter to parents promoting Black Lives Matter is not going to be tolerated.”
> 
> The post went on: “The children must know that those individuals who died in police custody were criminals — not heroes! Our children will not be indoctrinated by anyone’s political opinion in the school and our children must NEVER feel that their white skin color make them guilty of slavery or racism!”
> 
> By the time Ms. Schifanelli wrote directly to Dr. Kane on July 6, the Facebook group had grown to 2,000 members.






> In August, a rally in support of Dr. Kane drew more than 100 residents and supporters, including members of civil rights groups from across the state.
> 
> Dr. Kane thought the show of support would drown out the furor — until she saw more posts from the Kent Island Patriots Facebook group that summer. According to screen shots made public on social media, and others provided to The Times, commenters used the N-word. One post called Black people “animals.” A meme mocked Black men who had been killed by the police with the words: “I caint breave.” One commenter posted a picture of a cotton field with the words “Free BLM shirts. Some assembly required.”




And now the same people making racist posts in that Facebook group easily won positions on the school board and fired the black superintendent. Racism hasn’t gone away. It’s getting worse. These KKK folks don’t even wear a hood anymore. They seem to be proud of themselves.









						Black Lives Matter, She Wrote. Then ‘Everything Just Imploded.’
					

A Black superintendent’s email to parents after the killing of George Floyd engulfed a small, predominantly white Maryland community in a yearlong firestorm.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

Unbelievable. This country is going to hell. The Holocaust, slavery… 9 months ago on January 6…. Conservatives are happy to live in a fantasy world where they alone have the power, racism doesn’t exist and never has…

It’s quite the same as pissing on us and telling us it’s rain. These people are literally enacting racist voter suppression laws and trying to whitewash history under the guise of it being because “racism doesn’t exist anymore”. 









						Books on Holocaust should be balanced with 'opposing' views, school leader tells teachers — NBC News
					

Teachers in the Carroll school district say they fear being punished for stocking classrooms with books dealing with racism, slavery and now the Holocaust.




					apple.news


----------



## SuperMatt

GermanSuplex said:


> Unbelievable. This country is going to hell. The Holocaust, slavery… 9 months ago on January 6…. Conservatives are happy to live in a fantasy world where they alone have the power, racism doesn’t exist and never has…
> 
> It’s quite the same as pissing on us and telling us it’s rain. These people are literally enacting racist voter suppression laws and trying to whitewash history under the guise of it being because “racism doesn’t exist anymore”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Books on Holocaust should be balanced with 'opposing' views, school leader tells teachers — NBC News
> 
> 
> Teachers in the Carroll school district say they fear being punished for stocking classrooms with books dealing with racism, slavery and now the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



They need to go on a state-wide teachers’ strike until the law is repealed.


----------



## Joe

Colleyville and Southlake Texas are 2 of the most racist towns I've ever been to.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Let's revisit why a thing like CRT could exist, and why A group would be so against that.  Because after all, if your own kids follow in your path of racist shit, you don't want them to be made to feel bad about it.  Instead it's more important to punish those who point out your racist shit.

So let's take a look at a slice of America...



> After white students displayed Confederate flag at school, Black students suspended for planning protest
> 
> 
> Black students were suspended from their high school for planning a protest after another group of students came to school waving a Confederate flag. Last week, a group of students at Coosa High School in Rome, Ga., were filmed waving the Confederate flag and hurling racial slurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





> Black students were suspended from their high school for planning a protest after another group of students came to school waving a Confederate flag.
> 
> Last week, a group of students at Coosa High School in Rome, Ga., were filmed waving the Confederate flag and hurling racial slurs.
> 
> Newsweek reported that the four students filmed were carrying the Confederate flag in favor of "farm day" on school spirit day, which led up to homecoming.
> 
> They did not face any repercussions.
> 
> In response, many students said the school did not do much to reprimand the students carrying the flag; and there was a protest planned to bring awareness to the problem, CBS 46 Atlanta reported.
> 
> However, the school administration suspended several students who were planning the protest. Student protesters tell CBS 46 that only Black students were suspended.
> 
> "The administration is aware of tomorrow's planned protest," the administrator said over the intercom before the planned demonstration. "Police will be present here at school and if students insist on encouraging this kind of activity they will be disciplined for encouraging unrest."
> 
> Two white students participating in the Friday protest were not suspended, even though they claimed to be as disruptive as the Black students, CBS reported..
> 
> In Floyd county, where the county the school resides, 8 percent of Black students were suspended, the highest number. CBS reported.
> 
> Six percent of students with two or more races were suspended; 4 percent of white students were suspended and 2 percent of Hispanic students were suspended.
> 
> According to county data, Floyd County is made up of 70 percent white people, with 14 percent being Black people and about 8 percent Hispanic people.




Consciously doing some racist shit is all good, it's before a dance!  Pointing out that you're doing some racist shit, THAT is bad, and will get you suspended.  Unless of course you are White & pointing out that racist shit, then...  NOT suspended.  Because...?

Whaaaaa?

I'm sorry, what.

The lack of subtlety involved is fucking incredible there.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Let's revisit why a thing like CRT could exist, and why A group would be so against that.  Because after all, if your own kids follow in your path of racist shit, you don't want them to be made to feel bad about it.  Instead it's more important to punish those who point out your racist shit.
> 
> So let's take a look at a slice of America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consciously doing some racist shit is all good, it's before a dance!  Pointing out that you're doing some racist shit, THAT is bad, and will get you suspended.  Unless of course you are White & pointing out that racist shit, then...  NOT suspended.  Because...?
> 
> Whaaaaa?
> 
> I'm sorry, what.
> 
> The lack of subtlety involved is fucking incredible there.



So… the MacRumors mods work for that school?


----------



## GermanSuplex

I've got a strong feeling the battle over things like CRT (really just a misused term for accurate history) are a losing battle for the GOP. It seems that as the country becomes more progressive over time, the coded language of the GOP gets less coded and more blunt. And I believe they are whittling down their base and making them louder, but not larger. And each time they lose, they end up banging the drums louder on their racism, sexism, homophobia and religious bigotry. I don't think that's winning them any new voters, but rather just flaming the tempers of those who already support them. After Romney lost in 2012, there was going to be a supposed shake-up in the party to appeal more to minority voters and get back to the "big tent" philosophy, which was always sort of a joke anyways when it came to the GOP. That went out the window really quickly as soon as Trump started gaining traction with his overt racism. He didn't win the most votes in 2016, he lost by a wide clip in 2020, and I fail to see how he wins in 2024. The fact they're even talking about running this two-time vote loser a third time shows you how desperate they are. They have nothing to hang their hat on except the racism, and the passion the GOP has for Trump may whip up high turnout, but it will also encourage a lot of people to vote against him to. The 2020 turnout wasn't high because we have a more informed population and more passion for voting. It's because people either loved or hated the orange nimrod, and it appeared there's more people who hate him than not.

Anyways, I don't see how doubling-down on the strategy that cost them the legislative and executive branches of government will help them win in 2024.. or even the midterms for that matter. As if Trump's term wasn't bad enough, you've got these insane anti-vaccine folks, people demanding whitewashing of history remain the status quo in their schools, and now they're even going so far as to demand "alternate viewpoints" of history in schools. You know the GOP has lost its marbles when they want counter-arguments to the Holocaust in school. But its not surprising, seeing as how they're trying to rewrite January 6.... I saw the damn thing live, yet they continue undeterred, some insisting it was a bad day but we should move on, others insisting it was just a peaceful rally and they are the victims.

Remember how Trump has a monument on his golf course in Virginia to a battle that didn't even happen? That's the kind of stuff we can look forward to in the future if these lunatics have their way.

Of course, its sad that so many great white people will also be lost to history if the GQP have their way of rewriting it. The civil war didn't just happen... there was a long-simmering debate amongst whites about the moral and constitutional appropriateness of slavery. Some were indifferent, some were passionate. Many white abolitionists risked reputation and their lives to aid the cause. It really irks me to hear from conservatives who are making the same arguments that favor the status quo as those sympathetic to the confederacy did nearly 200 years ago.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just writhe in the stench...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450880750665048067/



> Two years after blackface scandal, Kay Ivey is baiting racists again
> 
> 
> Did she forget her promise to do better? Or was she just lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al.com





> _This is an opinion column._
> 
> Gov. Kay Ivey is a presumptive shoo-in for reelection next year, but before she puts her hand on a Bible again, she needs to have her cognitive abilities tested. It seems Ivey’s memory is failing.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Four years ago, when she ran for governor, Ivey denied she had ever worn blackface or had taken part in any such a thing. But a year after she won the election, a recording surfaced which proved she hadn’t been telling the truth.
> 
> While in college at Auburn she took part in a skit common among minstrel shows called “cigar butts.” She painted her face black, donned overalls and yucked it up in front of a crowd of all-white students.
> 
> When the tape came to light — a decades-old radio interview in which Ivey and her then-fiance described the skit — Ivey insisted she didn’t remember any of it.
> 
> Nevertheless, she apologized.
> 
> “I offer my heartfelt apologies for my participation in something from 52 years ago that I find deeply regrettable,” she said. “I want to do all I can, going forward, to help show the nation that the Alabama of today is a far cry from the Alabama of the 1960s.”
> 
> Most Black lawmakers accepted the governor’s apology, on the condition that she’d do better in the future. And Ivey promised to do better.
> 
> “While we have come a long way, we still have a long way to go, specifically in the area of racial tolerance and mutual respect,” Ivey said. “I assure each of you that I will continue exhausting every effort to meet the unmet needs of this state.”
> 
> It’s believable that Ivey might not have remembered. It’s one thing not to remember something that happened decades before.





> But forgetting something that happened two years ago is a different story.
> 
> You see, despite her promises to do better, Ivey’s at it again. This time she’s race-baiting voters raging over “critical race theory” in schools.
> 
> “We have permanently BANNED Critical Race Theory in Alabama,” Ivey tweeted Wednesday. “We’re focused on teaching our children how to read and write, not HATE.”
> 
> Before we get to the first half of that tweet, it’s worth touching on the latter. If indeed Ivey is focused on reading and writing in schools, she hasn’t done a very good job. In Alabama, fewer than half of students read at grade level.
> 
> Two years ago, Ivey signed a law requiring all 3rd graders not reading at grade level be held back. Now a year out from that mandate taking effect, school systems are faced with potentially flunking a whole bunch of kids.





> “We have permanently BANNED Critical Race Theory in Alabama,” Ivey tweeted Wednesday. “We’re focused on teaching our children how to read and write, not HATE.”
> 
> Before we get to the first half of that tweet, it’s worth touching on the latter. If indeed Ivey is focused on reading and writing in schools, she hasn’t done a very good job. In Alabama, fewer than half of students read at grade level.
> 
> Two years ago, Ivey signed a law requiring all 3rd graders not reading at grade level be held back. Now a year out from that mandate taking effect, school systems are faced with potentially flunking a whole bunch of kids.
> 
> But the first part, where she says Alabama has BANNED Critical Race Theory — that part isn’t true, either.
> 
> This month, the Alabama State Board of Education — on which Ivey presides as president — passed a so-called critical race theory ban which didn’t in fact ban critical race theory from schools.
> 
> “The State Board of Education specifically prohibits each local board of education from offering K-12 instruction that indoctrinates students in social or political ideologies or theories that promote one race or sex above another,” the board’s administrative code now says.
> 
> Taught almost exclusively in some law classes and in graduate-level courses, critical race theory examines how social structures and government systems disadvantage minorities, sometimes to the benefit of whites who are unaware of the privileges those systems give them.
> 
> It doesn’t teach that one race is better than another or that one sex or gender is better than another — just that some get a better shake from the system than others.
> 
> In short, the state school board’s “critical race theory ban” doesn’t ban critical race theory.
> 
> But what’s important here isn’t that Ivey is lying about critical race theory. What’s important is her promise two years ago to do better.
> 
> Two years ago, we didn’t need Ivey’s blackface scandal to know who she was. She’d shown exactly who she was when she signed a bill prohibiting majority-Black cities from removing Confederate monuments from their parks and public squares.
> 
> And two years later, Ivey is at it again.




It's one thing to have been caught doing some racist and not wanting to be held accountable.  Only grudgingly accepting responsibility because one has to for their job.  It's another to then seek to make sure such shit can't be a thing, because well if no one knows about it...  It's another though to use such antics as just another bludgeon for some political points.  Who the fuck are these people electing?

Again


----------



## SuperMatt

In the name of CRT, they want to ban these 850 books from Texas schools:









						Texas lawmakers considering a ban on 850 books. Here's the full list. | Boing Boing
					

On October 25, 2021, Texas State Rep. Matt Krause (R-Fort Worth) sent a letter to school districts across the state, asking them to review a 16-page list of books that may contain some “objec…




					boingboing.net
				






> They've even got Alan Moore's _V for Vendetta_ on there, and the utterly delightful new Latinx trans YA fantasy _Cemetery Boys._ The graphic novel version of _The Handmaid's Tale._ Oddly, they list a 2019 book called "The Last Man" by author Brian K. Vaughan, which is presumably supposed to be the 2002-2008 comic book series _Y The Last Man_ but sure. Oh, and of course, _They called themselves the K.K.K. : the birth of an American terrorist group_ needs to be banned as well — wouldn't want anybody feeling bad about _being in the fucking KKK_.




I’d think an author could sue the state of Texas if their book gets banned as a result of their terrible, “anti-CRT” law which basically allows the government to ban any content from school that might make a (white) child uncomfortable... more like - it makes (racist) white PARENTS uncomfortable. So much for the US Constitution.


----------



## SuperMatt

Anti-CRT is the rallying cry of Glenn Youngkin, Republican candidate for governor of Virginia. Garrett Epps talks about CRT and the racist lies Virginia taught in its schools for decades.









						Want to Know More About Critical Race Theory? Look at Virginia’s Schools—For More Than 75 Years | Washington Monthly
					

Republican candidate Glenn Youngkin was raised on official, state-taught racism. I should know. So was I.




					washingtonmonthly.com


----------



## SuperMatt

More hateful people at school board meetings. This has nothing to do with CRT. It is racism, anti-trans, anti-gay bigotry on display.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1453185270778634242/

For people like Glenn Youngkin to jump onto this bandwagon of hate and bigotry in order to get votes... well, that’s just appalling to me.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455243036795998212/


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455243036795998212/



Heading back to Virginia in a few weeks. I really, really hope I don't have to pay taxes in a state with a Mango munchin' asshole like Youngkin.


----------



## SuperMatt

ronntaylor said:


> Heading back to Virginia in a few weeks. I really, really hope I don't have to pay taxes in a state with a Mango munchin' asshole like Youngkin.



If he becomes governor, I think he promised to end all taxes, so you should be fine.


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> If he becomes governor, I think he promised to end all taxes, so you should be fine.



Well we would probably pay less taxes, but to what end? Quality of life will lessen and division will increase. I'm worried about our county no matter who wins as our enclave is surrounded by crazed Mango munchers.


----------



## ronntaylor

Wes Bellamy examines this image below in relation to anti-CRT rhetoric, especially Youngkin's win in Virginia








> There is a good chance that the parents of the current parents in Virginia protesting the teaching of the history of slavery and white supremacy in America grew up reading the textbook, *VIRGINIA HISTORY, GOVERNMENT, GEOGRAPHY* (1957). This literature was available for consumption in VA public schools for decades, hence this is the framework for many (especially older conservatives who vote in droves).
> 
> The protectors of white supremacy have always focused on education because of its power to transmit a worldview and values to the next generation.
> 
> The United Daughters of the Confederacy were obsessed w/ both monuments and school curriculum.
> 
> Governor Elect Youngkin had 3-4 talking points, and his biggest issue was CRT. He made CRT and Education his biggest issue, even while much of his base didn’t understand it. He spoke to the feelings of the image and description of the picture, and corralled his base. He used the rhetoric of today’s mainstream media to his favor.


----------



## SuperMatt

ronntaylor said:


> Wes Bellamy examines this image below in relation to anti-CRT rhetoric, especially Youngkin's win in Virginia
> 
> View attachment 9563



He used racism to win, but did it more subtly than Trump. Either way, it works in VA if turnout is low in Arlington/Alexandria area.


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> He used racism to win, but did it more subtly than Trump. Either way, it works in VA if turnout is low in Arlington/Alexandria area.



Could've sworn I read that turnout was slightly higher in the area? That is looks like so-called independent voters broke for Youngkin as compared to a year ago for Biden.


----------



## Joe

I have an issue with CRT. 


























lol, jk....messing with y'all after the other thread dealing with payments to illegal immigrants.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1456350128843866112/

There's a bit of head scratching going with me, because there's all this hand wringing over anything taught about race.  While ignoring the bigger elephant in the room, that everyone knows that racism IS taught to children.

When's too soon?  When children start learning racism, might be a good time to start teaching why it's bad.  Unless of course those with all the hand wringing don't realize they are admitting that their teaching racism is okay, but learning elsewhere why it's not a good thing is bad.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1456350128843866112/
> 
> There's a bit of head scratching going with me, because there's all this hand wringing over anything taught about race.  While ignoring the bigger elephant in the room, that everyone knows that racism IS taught to children.
> 
> When's too soon?  When children start learning racism, might be a good time to start teaching why it's bad.  Unless of course those with all the hand wringing don't realize they are admitting that their teaching racism is okay, but learning elsewhere why it's not a good thing is bad.



One of my childhood friends was beat up as a 2nd-grader by white 4th-graders who called him the N word. The bus driver spotted what was happening and managed to turn the bus around and chase the older kids kids off. He went home bloody and had to ask his parents what the word meant.

But it’s more important that we protect white kids from “guilt” than to protect black people from racist violence. What a sorry state of affairs.


----------



## MEJHarrison

SuperMatt said:


> But it’s more important that we protect white kids from “guilt” than to protect black people from racist violence. What a sorry state of affairs.




The saddest part is it doesn't even seem that complicated.  Forget about race.  Simply teach children the facts of history as they actually happened without cherry-picking forbidden topics.  If we could get some fact-based teaching on all the important events that are our history, I suspect that would help considerably.

Case in point: How the hell did I ever hit 50 without knowing about Tulsa and why did I need an HBO subscription to learn about it?  I get that my teachers couldn't cover every topic.  But it seems like a lesson or two on the Greeks could have easily been skipped for more important topics.  History that is _still_ shaping today's society.  Seems like that knowledge would have proven far more valuable over the years.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Thought that I had posted this earlier, but my brain is foggy so forgive me if it was in another thread...

I saw Charlie Kirk has been on tour... which he dubs his "Critical Racism Tour". Clever. Of course, he's peddling disinformation. Normal dog-whistling in an attempt to keep the status quo.

He's pushing CRT as teaching that "People are systemically racist". No. I mean, this is simply false. It just is. It's not saying that people are inherently racist, or "systemically racist", whatever that means.

When a guest at one of his speeches stood up and asked when we can start killing people for rigging elections, Kirk objected... but with a caveat; he said the gentleman was manipulated by the left. Yeah, that's exactly what we want... rednecks murdering others based on a lie.  He couldn't just say "No sir, we disagree with violence and murder." He had to say the guy was playing into the hands of the left. Pretty scary.

I have no trouble disagreeing with people. I don't mind different points of view. But I do have a hard time digesting these arguments which ignore so much of what is obvious, especially when the arguments are based on a false premise.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457372989066911746/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457139144380096517/



See you, tomorrow.


----------



## Alli

Regarding the above…how can ya be so goddamned dumb?!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Not directly based on CRT, but based on the fallout of it.  As parents ( seemingly White ) are poring thru school libraries to "accidentally stumble" across things that "alarm" them.



> Spotsylvania School Board orders libraries to remove 'sexually explicit' books
> 
> 
> The Spotsylvania County School Board has directed staff to begin removing books that contain “sexually explicit” material from library shelves and report on the number of books that have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fredericksburg.com






> Two board members, Courtland representative Rabih Abuismail and Livingston representative Kirk Twigg, said they would like to see the removed books burned.
> 
> “I think we should throw those books in a fire,” Abuismail said, and Twigg said he wants to “see the books before we burn them so we can identify within our community that we are eradicating this bad stuff.”




1.  I thought Spotsylvania was a fictional ( even spell check doesn't believe it's right ) town.

2.  It's impressive that the concerns of just ONE or a few parents, are grounds to remove books for ALL students in a school system, because they've decided for them and their children something is too much.

Did not have concerns about 'Fahrenheit 451' on my bingo card for this year.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I just realized how perverse it is for parents to barge into schools or school board meetings to rage about their kids being taught a more complete history. They’re like walking demonstrations of what you turn out like when you have a shit education and get your knowledge from the most suspect corners of the internet.


----------



## MEJHarrison

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not directly based on CRT, but based on the fallout of it.  As parents ( seemingly White ) are poring thru school libraries to "accidentally stumble" across things that "alarm" them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I thought Spotsylvania was a fictional ( even spell check doesn't believe it's right ) town.
> 
> 2.  It's impressive that the concerns of just ONE or a few parents, are grounds to remove books for ALL students in a school system, because they've decided for them and their children something is too much.
> 
> Did not have concerns about 'Fahrenheit 451' on my bingo card for this year.




3. ...Twigg said he wants to “see the books before we burn them..."

So they're going to destroy the books, but he just wants a quick peek before they go on the fire?  

Next up: "Just send me a few nudes.  Then if I ever come across photos of you online, I'll recognize them and can warn you that someone leaked your photos."


----------



## Citysnaps

Simply teach the truth. Starting with Africans being brought over to Jamestown, Virginia against their will and sold as slaves in 1619. Why whitewash the past? Tell and teach the truth to children, the younger the better.


----------



## Alli

citypix said:


> Simply teach the truth. Starting with Africans being brought over to Jamestown, Virginia against their will and sold as slaves in 1619. Why whitewash the past? Tell and teach the truth to children, the younger the better.



And while you’re at it, stop teaching fear and hate.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Conservative Virginia school board members call for burning books:









						Virginia school board members call for books to be burned amid GOP's campaign against schools teaching about race and sexuality
					

Republicans have been looking to schools as a prime battleground for the many culture wars they're waging.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Wouldn't expect any less from the pro-free speech anti-cancel culture crowd.


----------



## JayMysteri0

And on this day...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1459964361527607300/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> And on this day...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1459964361527607300/



Thanks for sharing this; I learned from the article that the book white parents want to ban was written by Ms. Bridges herself, telling a first-person account of her true life story.

The anti-CRT movement has nothing to do with CRT; they don’t even know what CRT means. It is a whitewashing of history. It is simply the next chapter in a story that includes monuments to confederate generals, the flying of confederate flags, etc.


----------



## Citysnaps

SuperMatt said:


> Thanks for sharing this; I learned from the article that the book white parents want to ban was written by Ms. Bridges herself, telling a first-person account of her true life story.
> 
> *The anti-CRT movement has nothing to do with CRT*; they don’t even know what CRT means. It is a whitewashing of history. It is simply the next chapter in a story that includes monuments to confederate generals, the flying of confederate flags, etc.




Spot on. CRT is a scholarly framework that came into being in the 70s-80s exploring systemic racism at the graduate school level. It has now become politicized (similar to the word "mandate") and used as a cudgel to get people frothed up that it will soon be forced upon children in grade school. Which is total nonsense.  It's just another "thing" for some to be aggrieved and outraged about.

That's not to say grade or junior high school is not an appropriate time to introduce children to some painful elements of American history, going back to 1619, that have been whitewashed away. That's another discussion.


----------



## SuperMatt

An anti-CRT law that prevents teachers from teaching about the law itself?









						New North Dakota law can't be discussed in North Dakota schools
					

On November 8, North Dakota legislators introduced a bill banning Critical Race Theory (CRT) in K-12 schools. Less than a week later, North Dakota Governor Doug Burgum (R) signed the legislation into law. The impact of the new law could be significant. And that's not because anyone is teaching...




					popular.info
				




From the law:


> A school district or public school may not include instruction relating to critical race theory in any portion of the district's required curriculum...or any other curriculum offered by the district or school. For purposes of this section, "critical race theory" means the theory that racism is not merely the product of learned individual bias or prejudice, but that racism is systemically embedded in American society and the American legal system to facilitate racial inequality.




From the article:


> On its face, any *discussion of the new law itself would be banned in North Dakota's K-12 schools*. The bill prohibits any instruction "related" to the theory that "racism is systemically embedded in American society." That would certainly include instruction about this law that bans curriculum related to systematic racism. Any classroom discussion about the new law would have to include an explanation of systematic racism, which is not permitted.




And some of the “justification” for the law:


> Another parent independently submitted written testimony and presented the following "evidence" of CRT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We recently completed a Boy Scout Trip to the Black Hills. During the course of our hike when we climbed Black Elk Peak, my son was explaining to other scouts what he learned at school. We white people had apparently stolen the Black Hills from the native tribes… This kind of polarizing teaching is unnecessary and untrue and is at the core of CRT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fort Laramie Treaty of 1868 between the United States, the Sioux, and the Arapaho designated the Black Hills as "'unceded Indian Territory' for the exclusive use of native peoples." In the 1980 case of _United States v. Sioux Nation of Indians_, the Supreme Court ruled "that the U.S. had illegally appropriated the Black Hills and awarded more than $100 million in reparations." The Sioux rejected the financial award, arguing that the land was never for sale.
Click to expand...


Parents that didn’t learn history want their kids to be ignorant of it as well.


----------



## SuperMatt

citypix said:


> That's not to say grade or junior high school is not an appropriate time to introduce children to some painful elements of American history, going back to 1619, that have been whitewashed away. That's another discussion.



Perhaps we should make a new thread about it? The American Constitution’s 13th amendment abolished slavery. So as soon as you teach the children about the constitution, you must cover slavery. I think children should know about their Constitution before high school.

Plus, parents let (or make) their kids read the Bible, which is full of disturbing images... like killing 200 people and cutting off parts of the corpses' genitals to present as a wedding gift to the King of Israel... and these are the “good” guys in the story. (1 Samuel 18:27)


----------



## Citysnaps

SuperMatt said:


> *Perhaps we should make a new thread about it? *The American Constitution’s 13th amendment abolished slavery. So as soon as you teach the children about the constitution, you must cover slavery. I think children should know about their Constitution before high school.
> 
> Plus, parents let (or make) their kids read the Bible, which is full of disturbing images... like killing 200 people and cutting off parts of the corpses' genitals to present as a wedding gift to the King of Israel... and these are the “good” guys in the story. (1 Samuel 18:27)




I'm up for contributing to such a thread.  Perhaps starting in 1619 when Africans were offloaded  from boats in Jamestown, in the colony of Virginia, and sold as slaves.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This is an excellent and thoughtful thread; I'm sorry that I seem to have missed it before now.


----------



## Huntn

Today I heard the great analogy of racism and the economic hardships that result on NPR coming from a black professor at University of Texas Austin.

Paraphrased: It’s like you are black man and sit down to play a game of Monopoly, with 5 white guys.  You each get $1500, but as the black man you can circle the board, pay taxes, go to jail, but you can’t buy any property for 20 laps of the board. And when you finally get a chance to buy something it’s all bought up and highly inflated, and you lost out. And people ask where is your money? So you want the government to help you? And if this game was to continue and you turned it over to your daughter she would be in the same boat as you, at an economic disadvantage.


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> Perhaps we should make a new thread about it? The American Constitution’s 13th amendment abolished slavery. So as soon as you teach the children about the constitution, you must cover slavery. I think children should know about their Constitution before high school.
> 
> Plus, parents let (or make) their kids read the Bible, which is full of disturbing images... like killing 200 people and cutting off parts of the corpses' genitals to present as a wedding gift to the King of Israel... and these are the “good” guys in the story. (1 Samuel 18:27)



Resistance to the possibility of teaching CRT comes from  a group of racists who don’t want to be reminded of the history and living history of the USA. It‘s just like the Holicost, if we forget about it, we just maybe doomed to repeat it.

But racism, holy shit, it’s alive and well and there is an ongoing conspiracy to call it unicorns and butterflies, pretend it never happened and that there is no such thing, just avert your eyes, nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Citysnaps

Huntn said:


> Today I heard the great analogy of racism and the economic hardships that result on NPR today coming from a black professor at University of Texas Austin.
> 
> Paraphrased: It’s like you are black man and sit down to play a game of Monopoly, with 5 white guys.  You each get $1500, but as the black man you can circle the board, pay taxes, go to jail, *but you can’t buy any property for 20 laps of the board. And when you finally get a chance to buy something it’s all bought up and highly inflated, and you lost out.* And people ask where is your money? So you want the government to help you? And if this game was to continue and you turned it over to your daughter she would be in the same boat as you, at an economic disadvantage.




Or, until the 1968 Fair Housing Act was put in place, restrictive deed covenants prevented properties being sold to (and often even rented to) African Americans. And if there happened to not be any deed covenants, mortgage redlining denied loans being made to African Americans. Gotta keep those neighborhoods lilly white.

It was a rigged system from the get go.


----------



## SuperMatt

citypix said:


> Or, until the 1968 Fair Housing Act was put in place, restrictive deed covenants prevented properties being sold to (and often even rented to) African Americans. And if there happened to not be any deed covenants, mortgage redlining denied loans being made to African Americans. Gotta keep those neighborhoods lilly white.
> 
> It was a rigged system from the get go.



It’s illegal to tell kids about that in many states now. Will teachers risk breaking the law to teach the truth of history? Maybe they’re just as happy to teach a fake history that whitewashes all mistakes and makes it seem like the founders of America were infallible, almost religious figures.


----------



## Huntn

TBL said:


> Conservative Virginia school board members call for burning books:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia school board members call for books to be burned amid GOP's campaign against schools teaching about race and sexuality
> 
> 
> Republicans have been looking to schools as a prime battleground for the many culture wars they're waging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't expect any less from the pro-free speech anti-cancel culture crowd.





SuperMatt said:


> It’s illegal to tell kids about that in many states now. Will teachers risk breaking the law to teach the truth of history? Maybe they’re just as happy to teach a fake history that whitewashes all mistakes and makes it seem like the founders of America were infallible, almost religious figures.



It‘s unbelievable that fucking Republicans made this happen, out of their freaking minds, to please the people they think will keep them in power. Normally this would be a really bad, unbelievable movie.

But this is today’s reality that is unbelievable. Can we bring ourselves to acknowledge just how deep the shit is we are swimming in? Look ahead one year, they working hard to make sure future elections go their way, as I wonder what it going to take to trigger bullets starting to fly. I don’t want them to fly,  but I think there will be a trigger.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> And on this day...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1459964361527607300/



Remember, the Civil Rights movement succeeded because of Democrats and liberals in charge at the Federal level. With Republicans  in charge any guesses on how much of that we can kiss goodbye?

Arguably the biggest POS of our history was elected in 2016, did we see the GOP rise up and flush the excrement? No they decided that their best bet was to jump in the bowl and slather themselves with a fragrant Trump mud pack.

Just think, reports like this will be wiped from existence by the near future Conservative Censorship Board because they might make some racist uncomfortable or angry about the loss of the good ole white rules days.  It’s just around the corner if we let it happen.


----------



## ronntaylor

The thing about fires (the anti-CRT crowd) -- once started they spread and spread. Of course, the outrage is about certain demographics that are targeted and may need the counseling.









						Parents protesting 'critical race theory' identify a new target: Mental health programs
					

Groups have voiced opposition to suicide prevention programs, mental health coordinators and social emotional learning, claiming they are being used to indoctrinate students.




					www.nbcnews.com
				






> “It took a turn in the summer of 2020, after the tragedy of George Floyd’s killing,” said [Asra] Nomani, a leader of Parents Defending Education, an activist group that criticizes school diversity and equity efforts. After that, she said, *social emotional learning “became a vehicle for this quote-unquote ‘social justice activism’ and the indoctrination of controversial ideas related to race, sexuality and even gender and identity.*”


----------



## Huntn

ronntaylor said:


> The thing about fires (the anti-CRT crowd) -- once started they spread and spread. Of course, the outrage is about certain demographics that are targeted and may need the counseling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents protesting 'critical race theory' identify a new target: Mental health programs
> 
> 
> Groups have voiced opposition to suicide prevention programs, mental health coordinators and social emotional learning, claiming they are being used to indoctrinate students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com



Par for the course…


----------



## SuperMatt

A teacher lies to her students about vaccines, claims Trump is still president, and more. But sure, the real dangerous stuff being taught is the story of Ruby Bridges…. 



			https://wapo.st/3wRfmMt
		



> “I’m never getting vaccinated. I’m never getting any more shots of any kind. Did you know Trump’s still president?” Silikula remembered him saying.






> The boy’s middle school history teacher unleashed a rant during an Oct. 18 class at Anacapa Middle School in Ventura, Calif., KCAL first reported. She raved against coronavirus vaccines, the criminal justice system and the 2020 presidential election results. Silikula’s son used his phone to record a seven-minute video of his teacher’s diatribe, which he gave to his mother. Silikula shared the recording with Ventura Unified School District administrators, and officials there told The Washington Post that they investigated the incident and removed the teacher from the middle school but kept her on as a district employee.






> “I trusted her to teach him the facts about history and she went off on this rant like a preacher on a pulpit,” Silikula said.
> Silikula said Rice, the superintendent, told her that her son’s entire class was transferred to another teacher.
> “He’s damaged. He’s hurt. He’s scared,” Silikula told KCAL. “He doesn’t trust his parents now. He thinks we lied to him.”


----------



## MEJHarrison

I had an interesting CRT thought last night.  So we don't want kids learning about history, because they might feel the guilt of crimes committed hundreds of years ago.  Cool.

So by that logic, does that also mean the descendants of slaves who were never slaves themselves would also still feel the oppression that they themselves weren't part of?

I don't see how one conclusion doesn't automatically lead you to the other.  I'm sure they'd find a way to twist that around, but it seems to me the anti-CRT crowd should also be pro-reparations, based on their own logic.


----------



## Huntn

MEJHarrison said:


> I had an interesting CRT thought last night.  So we don't want kids learning about history, because they might feel the guilt of crimes committed hundreds of years ago.  Cool.
> 
> So by that logic, does that also mean the descendants of slaves who were never slaves themselves would also still feel the oppression that they themselves weren't part of?
> 
> I don't see how one conclusion doesn't automatically lead you to the other.  I'm sure they'd find a way to twist that around, but it seems to me the anti-CRT crowd should also be pro-reparations, based on their own logic.



This is all about, selfish, stupid, hypocritical, selfish, racist, stupid, and selfish.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

Deep breaths.

Ready?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466041081238282242/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466042355224612869/

MORGAN FREEMAN?!!!





https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466044104874205194/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466044578172129290/

For some people let's make them more comfortable.  Tell them any mask mandates include these...





https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466223050198822916/


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


>






JayMysteri0 said:


> Deep breaths.
> 
> Ready?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466041081238282242/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466042355224612869/
> 
> MORGAN FREEMAN?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466044104874205194/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466044578172129290/
> 
> For some people let's make them more comfortable.  Tell them any mask mandates include these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466223050198822916/



Let’s just call it Corrupt Racist Theory.

This is so much like an Alice in Wonderland skewed reality it’s almost hard to believe it is a real, substantial cause for the Corrupted Right, not some farcical lampoon, and that real people are actually entertaining this as a serious justifiable philosophical belief. And It is just freaking amazing that these shit heads can be such hypocritical self serving  RACISTS and LOSERS, yes losers of the Human Race, destined for failure and self-destruction. They are certainly not winners for the Human Race, by any metric of higher intelligence and not by any professed standard of Christians. They are too busy worshiping their golden calf.

Because CRT is a made up racist delusion, the idea that telling the truth about history is a theory (because it can’t possible be true in their feeble brains ) or that telling accurate history is a bad thing if it makes you and your racist friends uncomfortable Is convienent, self serving, and corrupted from top to bottom.

Yeah, unless you are a corrupted RACIST imbecile who thinks everyone is as STUPID and racist as yourself, then CRT= RACIST and the effort to make discussing REAL history illegal/banned is both racist and Nazist. Dur proud Furers are smiling up through the flames, Adolf, Sad Corrupted Donny, and his anointed surrogates. 

​


----------



## SuperMatt

Another teacher fired for daring to question far-right points of view in a deeply right-wing community. 

Wasn’t it the right wingers that were railing against the liberal “thought police”??? I guess they forgot all about that and decided it’s a-ok to tell people what beliefs they are allowed to hold. 



			https://wapo.st/31xoM3Z
		




> And Thomas, who also remains conservative although he dislikes Trump, said he will never forget a debate with Hawn over whether the United States should welcome Syrian refugees. Midway through arguing against the idea, Thomas stopped talking. He realized he did not actually agree with what he was saying.
> “It made me think, from that point on, that I can change my mind on issues,” said Thomas, who is majoring in history at East Tennessee State University because Hawn’s class inspired a love for the subject.
> Before meeting Hawn, Thomas said, “I don’t know if I could have been the type of guy to listen to other people’s arguments, or see from their point of view.”


----------



## ronntaylor




----------



## Huntn

ronntaylor said:


> View attachment 10281



It’s a weapon manufactured by the Right to manipulate the racist dummies and attack liberalism, although it has nothing to do with liberalism. When have we ever heard before that teaching history is bad thing? They have morphed teaching history and morality into a sinister liberal plot.

These immoral people have gone as far to pass racist laws to prohibit something that is imagined. It’s part of the group delusion and The Big Scam.. The most ridiculous was the genius teacher/administrator (in Texas I think) who suggested that the Holocaust could not be taught because there was not an opposite view expressed. This is a group delusion or group manipulation your choice, but also reflects what happens when Stupid back home, elects Stupid and/or immoral con artists to lead the country. We are in trouble.


----------



## SuperMatt

I was gonna put this in TFG, but decided here would be better.

*Justice Alito* wants everybody to know he doesn’t give a  about the law. All he cares about is the culture war. How did this guy get onto the Supreme Court of the United States of America??? Look at what he said today in a case about the separation of Church and State in Maine.



> The oral argument went on for nearly two hours and featured an array of hypotheticals. At one point, when liberal Justice Elena Kagan ventured that Maine would be free to forbid participation in the program to a school that taught white supremacy, conservative Justice Samuel A. Alito Jr. jumped in to ask Taub: “Would you say the same thing about a school that teaches critical race theory?” — an academic theory for examining racism in institutions.




Because teaching CRT is just as bad as teaching white supremacy? He really said that... in public... while seated as a Justice of the Supreme Court.

Wasn’t he just whining to the Federalist Society about how everybody needs to stop attacking him for being too political?


----------



## AG_PhamD

I don’t even think there can be a productive conversation about this when the right and left can’t agree on what CRT is or isn’t and whether is exists in schools or not. I think it’s largely a bunch of semantics. 

I think history should be taught as accurately as possible, with a primary focus on the _context_ of the day. While there is some value to assess history from other lenses, such as to recognize our own actions in the present day. Ultimately if you’re looking to have students understand history, they need to understand why things happened the way they did. And ignoring the historical context for a modern interpretation is not how you do this. 

Along the same lines, every aspect of our history, good, bad, and ugly, deserves to me taught. 

As for analyzing America through the framework of oppressed vs oppressor, I think there are certainly appropriate times for that to be used. But I don’t think it’s correct/truthful/accurate to have this be the only prism students are taught to look though. I don’t believe everything in life can be attributed to imbalances in power structures. 

I would say there is no problem with CRT if it is used appropriately along with other analytical frameworks. Where this can potentially run into problems is when it’s the only framework and therefore zero perspective outside of this one lens. Aka no other context. 

The biggest danger I see is essentially the programming detrimental beliefs into certain groups of children/young adults. In particular, convincing Black youths (perhaps unintentionally) they can never be successful because of white oppression/systemic racism will never let them. Adolescents are so vulnerable to negative ideas- especially those repeatedly being impressed upon them. There are obvious long term consequences of poor self esteem which directly relates to achievement in every aspect of life. 

That’s not to say our country does not have social problems and that the truth needs to be obscured. But there has to also be a sense of optimism for every individual. Otherwise the seeds are being sown for a self fulfilling prophecy of failure. 

That said, I’m not in school anymore. I don’t know what’s being taught and how it’s affecting kids. I suspect it varies greatly classroom to classroom. 

Like most things, I suspect there is truth to both side’s arguments. And that moderation is key.


----------



## hulugu

AG_PhamD said:


> I don’t even think there can be a productive conversation about this when the right and left can’t agree on what CRT is or isn’t and whether is exists in schools or not. I think it’s largely a bunch of semantics.
> 
> I think history should be taught as accurately as possible, with a primary focus on the _context_ of the day. While there is some value to assess history from other lenses, such as to recognize our own actions in the present day. Ultimately if you’re looking to have students understand history, they need to understand why things happened the way they did. And ignoring the historical context for a modern interpretation is not how you do this.
> 
> Along the same lines, every aspect of our history, good, bad, and ugly, deserves to me taught.
> 
> As for analyzing America through the framework of oppressed vs oppressor, I think there are certainly appropriate times for that to be used. But I don’t think it’s correct/truthful/accurate to have this be the only prism students are taught to look though. I don’t believe everything in life can be attributed to imbalances in power structures.
> 
> I would say there is no problem with CRT if it is used appropriately along with other analytical frameworks. Where this can potentially run into problems is when it’s the only framework and therefore zero perspective outside of this one lens. Aka no other context.
> 
> The biggest danger I see is essentially the programming detrimental beliefs into certain groups of children/young adults. In particular, convincing Black youths (perhaps unintentionally) they can never be successful because of white oppression/systemic racism will never let them. Adolescents are so vulnerable to negative ideas- especially those repeatedly being impressed upon them. There are obvious long term consequences of poor self esteem which directly relates to achievement in every aspect of life.
> 
> That’s not to say our country does not have social problems and that the truth needs to be obscured. But there has to also be a sense of optimism for every individual. Otherwise the seeds are being sown for a self fulfilling prophecy of failure.
> 
> That said, I’m not in school anymore. I don’t know what’s being taught and how it’s affecting kids. I suspect it varies greatly classroom to classroom.
> 
> Like most things, I suspect there is truth to both side’s arguments. And that moderation is key.




The semantics here matter a great deal because the right is using the idea of Critical Race Theory to effectively attack every kind of history or current events that they don't like, and therefore undermine a long-term cultural reckoning with America's past. 

And, for a group of people who were constantly worried about Cancel Culture being the doom of America, they've gotten pretty good at canceling culture, firing teachers, and banning books. 

I tend to think that teachers should present facts, and let students hash out their meaning in a controlled debate. My son is currently wrestling with how Native Americans are portrayed in "Peter Pan," and J.M. Barrie's use of Tigerlilly as a racial trope, and the use "Picaninnies."

Can Peter Pan still be powerful and vital despite these missteps? Or, does Barrie's Victorian sense of race doom the entire novel? 
A good teacher will engage students in these arguments. 

But, the right just wants kids to read some books and not others, and avoid the idea that America is often a deeply-racist country that treated an entire people as chattel, and went out of its way to nearly exterminate another.


----------



## JayMysteri0

AG_PhamD said:


> I don’t even think there can be a productive conversation about this when the right and left can’t agree on what CRT is or isn’t and whether is exists in schools or not. I think it’s largely a bunch of semantics.
> 
> I think history should be taught as accurately as possible, with a primary focus on the _context_ of the day. While there is some value to assess history from other lenses, such as to recognize our own actions in the present day. Ultimately if you’re looking to have students understand history, they need to understand why things happened the way they did. And ignoring the historical context for a modern interpretation is not how you do this.
> 
> Along the same lines, every aspect of our history, good, bad, and ugly, deserves to me taught.
> 
> As for analyzing America through the framework of oppressed vs oppressor, I think there are certainly appropriate times for that to be used. But I don’t think it’s correct/truthful/accurate to have this be the only prism students are taught to look though. I don’t believe everything in life can be attributed to imbalances in power structures.
> 
> I would say there is no problem with CRT if it is used appropriately along with other analytical frameworks. Where this can potentially run into problems is when it’s the only framework and therefore zero perspective outside of this one lens. Aka no other context.
> 
> The biggest danger I see is essentially the programming detrimental beliefs into certain groups of children/young adults. In particular, convincing Black youths (perhaps unintentionally) they can never be successful because of white oppression/systemic racism will never let them. Adolescents are so vulnerable to negative ideas- especially those repeatedly being impressed upon them. There are obvious long term consequences of poor self esteem which directly relates to achievement in every aspect of life.
> 
> That’s not to say our country does not have social problems and that the truth needs to be obscured. But there has to also be a sense of optimism for every individual. Otherwise the seeds are being sown for a self fulfilling prophecy of failure.
> 
> That said, I’m not in school anymore. I don’t know what’s being taught and how it’s affecting kids. I suspect it varies greatly classroom to classroom.
> 
> Like most things, I suspect there is truth to both side’s arguments. And that moderation is key.



There is a very good reason for not having a productive conversation about CRT.

None is intended.

CRT is the latest in a line of seemingly never ending culture war tantrums by a side that would rather do that than govern.  To have a discussion would mean a back & forth, but for one side their conversation involves a version of CRT that doesn't exist.  How is one supposed to discuss that?



> https://bnc.tv/rep-vernon-jones-wants-to-ban-critical-race-theory-cant-define-what-it-is/




There's three simple questions you can ask, to see if any kind of real discussion is intended.

What ACTUALLY is CRT?

Where is it ACTUALLY taught?

Who is it ACTUALLY being taught to?

If the side railing about CRT fails to answer those ( actual fact is they often fail to answer ANY ) questions correctly, yet are dead set on banning something they can't explain correctly, you pretty much see where the conversation is going.  Nowhere.  It's not supposed to.  There isn't any real conversation intended, just more ginning up of the base since mask tears died down somewhat.






There isn't a two sides or 'both sides' to this, because basically only one side wants to discuss their boogeyman version of CRT that has morphed into so many things THEY can't even agree on their own fantasy version of it.  It's a 'one side whines all about yet another thing they made up'.  To think only a few years ago that side was whining about higher education not being open enough about other views, so they could do book tours & speaking engagements at liberal colleges.  

Not to worry though, that one side has begun to slowly move on to their new variation directed now at businesses


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> There is a very good reason for not having a productive conversation about CRT. None is intended.



Yep. One thing that always pisses me off when some people refuse to define what they talk about and imply that their definition is THE only definition. If people defined specifically what they mean, we'd have cleaner conversations. Of course, obfuscation is even rewarded here...politically, not societally. 



AG_PhamD said:


> The biggest danger I see is essentially the programming detrimental beliefs into certain groups of children/young adults.



Well, if you're really concerned about that, just dive into the scientific racism literature (like Jensen) of the early-to-mid 20th century, according to which statistically, my IQ's supposed to be around 90. Luckily, the likes of that literature also established that eastern europeans and jews are cognitively inferior to Anglo-Saxons too. This tends to be the unspoken idea behind conservatives considering disparities fair.


----------



## Alli

AG_PhamD said:


> I don’t even think there can be a productive conversation about this when the right and left can’t agree on what CRT is or isn’t and whether is exists in schools or not. I think it’s largely a bunch of semantics.



It’s only semantics when one side invents a new definition for something. If you had polled K-12 teachers 3 years ago, only a handful would have even heard of CRT. It’s not easy to teach something you’re unaware of. 

The issue is that the right has suddenly decided that teachers are teaching from a CRT point of view, which is silly. The right has no clue what’s happening in K-12, and now they are going to destroy higher ed. Social studies teachers are leaving the profession in numbers that are scary.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> The right has no clue what’s happening in K-12,



I think they know exactly and that's the agenda. But from a patriotic perspective, the best national security is a robust education system. I can't consider anybody a patriot who think about it otherwise.


----------



## SuperMatt

AG_PhamD said:


> Like most things, I suspect there is truth to both side’s arguments. And that moderation is key.



There might be (at least) two sides to any argument. But that doesn’t mean both sides are right.

Let’s discuss the law of gravity. I say if I drop a big brick and a little brick, the big one will fall faster. My view is just as valid as all the people who think both will accelerate downward at 9.8 m/s squared!

The problem with the CRT bogeyman and the “both sides are right” baloney has already manifested itself into law in some states. We’ve already had teachers wondering if the new law means they have to give equal time to Holocaust deniers when they teach about Nazi germany.



> A new Texas law designed to limit how race-related subjects are taught in public schools comes with so little guidance, the on-the-ground application is already tying educators up in semantic knots as they try to follow the Legislature’s intent.
> 
> In the most striking instance so far, a North Texas administrator informed teachers last week at a training session on House Bill 3979 that they had to provide materials that presented an “opposing” perspective of the Holocaust. A recording of the Oct. 8 training at Carroll Independent School District in Southlake, obtained by NBC News, has reignited the debate over the so-called “critical race theory law.”
> 
> “Just try to remember the concepts of [House Bill] 3979,” Gina Peddy, Carroll ISD ’s executive director of curriculum and instruction, is heard telling teachers on that recording. “And make sure that if you have a book on the Holocaust, that you have one that has an opposing — that has other perspectives.”












						The law that prompted a school administrator to call for an “opposing” perspective on the Holocaust is causing confusion across Texas
					

Lawmakers say schools are misinterpreting a new measure designed to keep critical race theory out of public schools.




					www.texastribune.org
				




To go full circle with my seemingly absurd discussion of gravity... The Texas law says bans teaching of current events that are widely debated. Gravity isn’t CURRENTLY widely debated, but it certainly was at the time of Galileo. The anti-CRT laws will prevent discussion of new and revolutionary ideas in any field, because such discoveries invariably face wide debate.


----------



## Renzatic

AG_PhamD said:


> I don’t even think there can be a productive conversation about this when the right and left can’t agree on what CRT is or isn’t and whether is exists in schools or not. I think it’s largely a bunch of semantics.




Given where I live, and the multiple amount of conversations I've had on the topic, I can tell you exactly what a lot of people believe it to be, and what it actually is.

People around here have come to believe that CRT teaches racism in and of itself, that white people and inherently evil, and should feel ashamed of being what they are. They believe it hurts their children, teaching them to loathe themselves because of the color of their skin.

What it actually is, at least as far as I can tell, is that it's just history. Teaching about MLK, the Civil Rights Movement, and all that other fun stuff. Basically things that have been taught in schools at least since I attended, and weren't previously considered to be all that controversial. 

I believe that this only became an issue once certain educators started pushing for expanding education on the Civil Rights Movement, exposing high school kids to topics such as the Tusla Race Riots, and the other more unsavory bits of US history, which in turn lead to a pushback against teaching history in general, predicated upon the notion that it's unfair to white kids.

In digest, it's just another front for the Culture War.


----------



## Huntn

AG_PhamD said:


> I don’t even think there can be a productive conversation about this when the right and left can’t agree on what CRT is or isn’t and whether is exists in schools or not. I think it’s largely a bunch of semantics.
> 
> I think history should be taught as accurately as possible, with a primary focus on the _context_ of the day. While there is some value to assess history from other lenses, such as to recognize our own actions in the present day. Ultimately if you’re looking to have students understand history, they need to understand why things happened the way they did. And ignoring the historical context for a modern interpretation is not how you do this.
> 
> Along the same lines, every aspect of our history, good, bad, and ugly, deserves to me taught.
> 
> As for analyzing America through the framework of oppressed vs oppressor, I think there are certainly appropriate times for that to be used. But I don’t think it’s correct/truthful/accurate to have this be the only prism students are taught to look though. I don’t believe everything in life can be attributed to imbalances in power structures.
> 
> I would say there is no problem with CRT if it is used appropriately along with other analytical frameworks. Where this can potentially run into problems is when it’s the only framework and therefore zero perspective outside of this one lens. Aka no other context.
> 
> The biggest danger I see is essentially the programming detrimental beliefs into certain groups of children/young adults. In particular, convincing Black youths (perhaps unintentionally) they can never be successful because of white oppression/systemic racism will never let them. Adolescents are so vulnerable to negative ideas- especially those repeatedly being impressed upon them. There are obvious long term consequences of poor self esteem which directly relates to achievement in every aspect of life.
> 
> That’s not to say our country does not have social problems and that the truth needs to be obscured. But there has to also be a sense of optimism for every individual. Otherwise the seeds are being sown for a self fulfilling prophecy of failure.
> 
> That said, I’m not in school anymore. I don’t know what’s being taught and how it’s affecting kids. I suspect it varies greatly classroom to classroom.
> 
> Like most things, I suspect there is truth to both side’s arguments. And that moderation is key.



Here is the problem:

CRT is a made up thing, it does not exist, it is not taught.
It is motivated and pushed by a group of people who have had the historical advantage, whites.
It  basically proposes that any critical modern reading and condemning of any racial prejudice, or racial prejudice related events, historical or modern day  is basically too divisive and unjust because the discussion:
makes some of those whites feel uncomfortable or guilty,
only describes one perspective, the abused,
is unforgiving and makes no excuses for past heinous acts,
and is unfair because the modern morality framework, is not the same framework that existed back in the day among the oppressors.
This argument is false and disingenuous because:

Truth is truth.
Historical events happened that by today's moral framework are unacceptable and should not be given a pass just because they are historical.
There is zero intention to pick on any particular group as if to shame them, the goal is to historically educate and condem the actions of the past which are deemed unacceptable today.
A strong argument is that if we forget our history we are possibly doomed to repeat it or at a minimum, we make value judgements based on false standards.
The biggest condemnation of those pushing CRT as something real is that it is only real in one aspect, the effort to hide or bury the truth and even the record  of basically any racially motivated oppression past or present.

Reinforcement of my argument:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/may/25/critical-race-theory-us-history-1619-project
The teacher in Texas who suggested The Holocaust could not be taught because it only is taught with one perspective condemnation. Ask yourself, just what other perspective could be used to justify or mitigate this event?
The black professor who counters the argument that blacks as a whole are a drag on the government because they are lazy and shiftless, depending on welfare by likening the black historical experience in the United States as being forced to play a 200 year game of Monopoly where the first 100 years the blacks were allowed to circle the board paying taxes, and going to jail, but not allowed to buy property, resulting in a permanent collective disadvantage. And in some notible examples where the black communities were able to establish themselves as successful, whites found this to be a threat to their dominance and tore them down.*








						Tulsa race massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



This would be deemed by proponents of CRT instead of being enlightening to be too decisive to be taught and outlawed as a school topic. Our choice is, we either deal with the truth of today and yesterday or we white wash and suppress it.

* I remember watching the *HBO Watchmen Series*, where they portrayed a riot where whites attacked a successful black community because it “threatened” them. This portrayal even included airplanes bombing the neighborhood with firebombs and I remember thinking this part of the story was over the top, but then I was embarrassed to discover it wasn’t.

Now as a white man, how do I feel about our racist past and present? I am embarrassed by it, yet I am not my ancestors, and even though there is no record of slavery in my direct line, who knows for certain? As part of the group with historical advantages and who did participate in slavery in half the country, I am repelled by the Institution of Slavery and feel it is vitally important that the impact of this history be preserved, taught, and recognized in an appropriate manner.

Not an accusation directed at anyone in this forum:
If there is anyone out there who feels guilty about being white, well deal with it. It is easy to denounce the past. You are not your ancestors nor responsible for what your ancestors did, but you might be responsible if you are ignorant of your past and make judgements based on false, self serving positions. It is a huge help if you can be fair.

What about reparations? At this point, I don’t support them, but I am open to counter arguments. I don’t believe that handing out some amount of money, say $10-100k to every black person is going to fix the historical wrongs done to this group. I think a better way to spend this money would be to fix the system, and provide targeted assistance to help those individuals who need it to find stability, and get the kind of education needed to succeed in todays world as much as we can do that.

And I suspect most  of you in this forum realize the United States appears to heading for a reckoning or a second Civil War so our ability to fix anything maybe limited.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> It’s only semantics when one side invents a new definition for something. If you had polled K-12 teachers 3 years ago, only a handful would have even heard of CRT. It’s not easy to teach something you’re unaware of.
> 
> The issue is that the right has suddenly decided that teachers are teaching from a CRT point of view, which is silly. The right has no clue what’s happening in K-12, and now they are going to destroy higher ed. Social studies teachers are leaving the profession in numbers that are scary.



The best way to describe The Right in todays United States is Human Beings that have broken bad, forget being fair, sharing, equal rights, civil rights, level playing fields and equal opportunity. Let’s observe how much longer they try to pretend believing in the Constitution while undermining it ever chance they get until they finally tire of the charade and say FUCK IT, and turn to the 2A solution when they are told NO.

Anyone think this is over the top inflammatory, hyperbole? When you see at the State level a party actively undermining the democratic process, with extreme gerrymandering and passing laws that allow the legislature toss the results of any election results they don’t like, what is out of limits?

The answer is NOTHING imo.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> There is a very good reason for not having a productive conversation about CRT.
> 
> None is intended.
> 
> CRT is the latest in a line of seemingly never ending culture war tantrums by a side that would rather do that than govern.  To have a discussion would mean a back & forth, but for one side their conversation involves a version of CRT that doesn't exist.  How is one supposed to discuss that?
> 
> 
> 
> There's three simple questions you can ask, to see if any kind of real discussion is intended.
> 
> What ACTUALLY is CRT?
> 
> Where is it ACTUALLY taught?
> 
> Who is it ACTUALLY being taught to?
> 
> If the side railing about CRT fails to answer those ( actual fact is they often fail to answer ANY ) questions correctly, yet are dead set on banning something they can't explain correctly, you pretty much see where the conversation is going.  Nowhere.  It's not supposed to.  There isn't any real conversation intended, just more ginning up of the base since mask tears died down somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a two sides or 'both sides' to this, because basically only one side wants to discuss their boogeyman version of CRT that has morphed into so many things THEY can't even agree on their own fantasy version of it.  It's a 'one side whines all about yet another thing they made up'.  To think only a few years ago that side was whining about higher education not being open enough about other views, so they could do book tours & speaking engagements at liberal colleges.
> 
> Not to worry though, that one side has begun to slowly move on to their new variation directed now at businesses



We’ll end up with an Earth like portrayed in Interstellar, and if we accept them, this same category of idiots will be telling us pay no attention to the dead, dieing, oven temps, and lack of food. 

Struggling to be half an optimist, just leave the death wish types behind. They are the ones not smart enough to navigate the Great Filter anyway. We as a species, it’s time to smarten up or resign ourselves to having been a blip in existence.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Huntn said:


> We’ll end up with an Earth like portrayed in Interstellar, and if we accept them, this same category of idiots will be telling us pay no attention to the dead, dieing, oven temps, and lack of food.
> 
> Struggling to be half an optimist, just leave the death wish types behind. They are the ones not smart enough to navigate the Great Filter anyway. We as a species, it’s time to smarten up or resign ourselves to having been a blip in existence.



I think the idea for the sorts you are disappointed with is that they are ( as I like to say  ) for "short term gain for themselves, long term consequences for others".  Unfortunately the last four years have moved those individuals into greater positions of power, when we needed more of the long term thinkers in.  People voted feelings over logic, thus...


----------



## SuperMatt

A conservative columnist makes the case that we SHOULD teach CRT in schools. I liked the column, with one caveat. He thinks that Democrats are using CRT to try and make white people feel guilty. I disagree. I think that right-wingers who don’t want to acknowledge the history (and present) of systemic racism CLAIM that it’s all an attempt to make their kids “feel guilty.” It’s an excuse to whitewash history. And he also makes a false claim that the 1619 project is meant to completely replace other historical instruction... Other than that, pretty fair column I think.



			https://wapo.st/3DXKjR6
		

(paywall removed)



> It would be better for the proponents of CRT to further minimize the notion of overt racism and focus more on the embedded unfairness that is often difficult for White people to recognize. Doing so would help overcome a natural resistance among millions of White Americans who (A) know they are not racists and (B) are not going to support any curriculum that suggests that they are.
> 
> 
> In other words, White people may well admit that bias and prejudice are built into the system, as long as they’re not blamed for a foundation that was laid long before they were born.



The main idea here is right, even if he’s gotten things twisted on WHO is making it about "*overt racism*." The thing is, the proponents of CRT actually ARE NOT talking about overt racism... it’s about it being systemic. So, I agree - we should focus on fixing the system(s). For Abernathy not to realize that’s what most anti-racists and CRT proponents are calling for tells me he’s a bit too embedded in the right-wing echo chamber.

I’d love to see what people on both sides think of his article.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> The thing is, the proponents of CRT actually ARE NOT talking about overt racism... it’s about it being systemic.




Yep.

People on the right want to dismiss racism as only a personal perspective, if people aren't racist, it doesn't exist - if our grandfathers were racist, and they're all dead, and we aren't racist - it doesn't exist - and we shouldn't discuss it.  CRT suggests racism is inherent in all the systems of a society:  economics, government, law enforcement, business - everything.  That sure, there's the psychology of racism, but that it transfers into the material fabric of a civilization, and it stays present, and can jumpstart more overt racism since there's already system in place that support it (see the years since Drumph ...)

And at no time is there any guilt being projected, it's a study of how racism infects the process and procedures of governance, the legal system, and how we have to address the nuts and bolts, not just say, "Well, everything is happy and nobody is racist, so everyone must be on equal footing now ..."


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> A conservative columnist makes the case that we SHOULD teach CRT in schools.



Another example of how they do not understand what CRT is. We don’t even teach motivation theory in school, and yet most of you would recognize Mazlow’s hierarchy of needs if you saw it.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> A conservative columnist makes the case that we SHOULD teach CRT in schools. I liked the column, with one caveat. He thinks that Democrats are using CRT to try and make white people feel guilty. I disagree. I think that right-wingers who don’t want to acknowledge the history (and present) of systemic racism CLAIM that it’s all an attempt to make their kids “feel guilty.” It’s an excuse to whitewash history. And he also makes a false claim that the 1619 project is meant to completely replace other historical instruction... Other than that, pretty fair column I think.
> 
> 
> 
> https://wapo.st/3DXKjR6
> 
> 
> (paywall removed)
> 
> 
> The main idea here is right, even if he’s gotten things twisted on WHO is making it about "*overt racism*." The thing is, the proponents of CRT actually ARE NOT talking about overt racism... it’s about it being systemic. So, I agree - we should focus on fixing the system(s). For Abernathy not to realize that’s what most anti-racists and CRT proponents are calling for tells me he’s a bit too embedded in the right-wing echo chamber.
> 
> I’d love to see what people on both sides think of his article.




If this actually calmed people down and opened them up to learning then I predict the right wing media will run lots of current stories on non whites slipping through the legal system and committing even more or worse crimes as a result. “If the legal system is so much harsher on black people then how did this guy get back on the streets? Sounds like the system isn’t tough enough.”


----------



## hulugu

JayMysteri0 said:


> I think the idea for the sorts you are disappointed with is that they are ( as I like to say  ) for "short term gain for themselves, long term consequences for others".  Unfortunately the last four years have moved those individuals into greater positions of power, when we needed more of the long term thinkers in.  People voted feelings over logic, thus...




Yep. "Interstellar" presupposed a coalition of people who were able to build titanic spaceships that could lift most of humanity into the cosmos. I expect that Neill Blomkamp's "Elysium" is a helluva' lot closer to our current reality as the Jeff Bezos and Elon Musk camp builds a future in space, and leaves most everyone else behind on an increasingly damaged planet. 

In many ways, I think "Elysium" probably nailed the future we're trending toward. If we're lucky, we might get some version of "Expanse," but I don't think we'll get it together to expand any more. 

I've been thinking about this a lot, lately. I use to think very highly of the techno-utopia that seemed just over the horizon, a moment when knowledge and technology would coalesce into a shiny future sold by Wired and too many science-fiction novels to count. All those dystopias were just scary stories for a future that marched forward. 

But, now I'm thinking that we're far more Blade Runner than "2001" and that Alien was far more right than it had any right to be about corporations and human endeavors. There's no Star Trek in our future. At least, not as long as the various political and social arches continue. 

We're going to slam into a climate emergency and then wonder why the house—where we've been tossing lit matches aimlessly around for generations—is suddenly on fire. And, then the wealthy are going to hole up or bugger off, and leave most of us behind.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

hulugu said:


> Yep. "Interstellar" presupposed a coalition of people who were able to build titanic spaceships that could lift most of humanity into the cosmos. I expect that Neill Blomkamp's "Elysium" is a helluva' lot closer to our current reality as the Jeff Bezos and Elon Musk camp builds a future in space, and leaves most everyone else behind on an increasingly damaged planet.
> 
> In many ways, I think "Elysium" probably nailed the future we're trending toward. If we're lucky, we might get some version of "Expanse," but I don't think we'll get it together to expand any more.
> 
> I've been thinking about this a lot, lately. I use to think very highly of the techno-utopia that seemed just over the horizon, a moment when knowledge and technology would coalesce into a shiny future sold by Wired and too many science-fiction novels to count. All those dystopias were just scary stories for a future that marched forward.
> 
> But, now I'm thinking that we're far more Blade Runner than "2001" and that Alien was far more right than it had any right to be about corporations and human endeavors. There's no Star Trek in our future. At least, not as long as the various political and social arches continue.
> 
> We're going to slam into a climate emergency and then wonder why the house—where we've been tossing lit matches aimlessly around for generations—is suddenly on fire. And, then the wealthy are going to hole up or bugger off, and leave most of us behind.




I believe we’re going to hit that planet killing emergency long before the rich will be able to launch themselves into space and sustainably live. If nothing else there will probably be a massive murder suicide from the boredom and being locked in close quarters. It would probably take an exceptionally rare psychopath to go “This is great. Let’s bring kids into it.” …and then somehow educate those kids to keep things running and incrementally improve things. And where exactly are they going to get all the resources needed for diverse life and technology?

Anyhow, none of this in our lifetime and climate change isn’t going to give us an extension to get things a little further along in space.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470439892014481410/


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> A conservative columnist makes the case that we SHOULD teach CRT in schools. I liked the column, with one caveat. He thinks that Democrats are using CRT to try and make white people feel guilty. I disagree. I think that right-wingers who don’t want to acknowledge the history (and present) of systemic racism CLAIM that it’s all an attempt to make their kids “feel guilty.” It’s an excuse to whitewash history. And he also makes a false claim that the 1619 project is meant to completely replace other historical instruction... Other than that, pretty fair column I think.
> 
> 
> 
> https://wapo.st/3DXKjR6
> 
> 
> (paywall removed)
> 
> 
> The main idea here is right, even if he’s gotten things twisted on WHO is making it about "*overt racism*." The thing is, the proponents of CRT actually ARE NOT talking about overt racism... it’s about it being systemic. So, I agree - we should focus on fixing the system(s). For Abernathy not to realize that’s what most anti-racists and CRT proponents are calling for tells me he’s a bit too embedded in the right-wing echo chamber.
> 
> I’d love to see what people on both sides think of his article.




Are we are being critical of all of of the predominant group with power in the US, because their treatments of minorities? No, we are being critical of when it happened/s.
Or we are critical of the slave owners who justified the enslaving human beings for $$? Yes, and it can’t even be argued this (racial prejudice) is a thing of the past. Every freaking day we see headlines about racists doing their thing.
Or maybe we are critical of European colonialists who abused indigenous people even though at that time in our specie’s development, this is what we did, and Europeans were not the only ones.
Maybe we should not be so hard on Nazis who perpetrated the Holocaust because they had their perspective? 
Again (not a lecture for you) the problem is there is no such thing as critical race theory, it is totally made up, it is not a theory, (unless someone can show me the basis of a real theory), the idea created by a conservative group of predominantly whites, who feel uncomfortable about admitting it was many (not all of) their forefathers who participated in the institution of slavery. Or they are uncomfortable about any criticism they feel is directed at their ethnic group even when it comes in the context of history, events that are now judged with a modern eye and morality. 

Have you ever seen young children automatically repelled by other children based on ethnicity? I have not. One of the best things education can accomplish is to unteach racial prejudice as it is taught in some circles. I’m wondering if you took a poll of those who call themselves Republicans/Trumpettes, how many of them actually feel that racial prejudice is wrong? Maybe we can dig down and really reveal the origins of the idea behind CRT.


----------



## SuperMatt

Soon parents can sue teachers if they tell the truth about history… in Florida, but probably coming soon to a state near you.









						DeSantis proposes legislation to let parents sue teachers who tell the truth about U.S. history
					

Last week, Florida Governor Ron DeSantis announced the Stop WOKE Act, which is presented as an effort to ban Critical Race Theory (CRT) and "woke indoctrination" in Florida schools. In reality, the legislation would allow parents to sue teachers who provide accurate information about the...




					popular.info
				






> The Stop WOKE Act will, according to DeSantis, codify "the Florida Department of Education’s prohibition on teaching critical race theory in K-12 schools." That regulation, which was put in place in June, does ban "the teaching of Critical Race Theory." But the regulation goes much further. It prohibits teachers from defining "American history as something other than the creation of a new nation based largely on universal principles stated in the Declaration of Independence."
> 
> In other words, teachers will be required by law to lie to students. At America's creation, the principles stated in the Declaration of Independence were not "universal." On the contrary, most African-Americans were considered the property of white men and had no rights. This situation would persist for more than a century. White women and Native Americans were also not afforded these "universal rights." Candidly discussing these facts with students is not CRT, but is still prohibited under Florida regulations.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Soon parents can sue teachers if they tell the truth about history… in Florida, but probably coming soon to a state near you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeSantis proposes legislation to let parents sue teachers who tell the truth about U.S. history
> 
> 
> Last week, Florida Governor Ron DeSantis announced the Stop WOKE Act, which is presented as an effort to ban Critical Race Theory (CRT) and "woke indoctrination" in Florida schools. In reality, the legislation would allow parents to sue teachers who provide accurate information about the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popular.info



What’s this asshat going to do when all the licensed social studies teachers in the state quit? There’s already a teacher shortage.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> What’s this asshat going to do when all the licensed social studies teachers in the state quit? There’s already a teacher shortage.



If this passes, every teacher in the state should immediately go on strike until it’s repealed. All it would take is one parent with an axe to grind, and then it goes viral and a teacher is sued by hundreds of right-wing nuts who saw it on Facebook.

DeSantis can go F himself.


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> Soon parents can sue teachers if they tell the truth about history… in Florida, but probably coming soon to a state near you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeSantis proposes legislation to let parents sue teachers who tell the truth about U.S. history
> 
> 
> Last week, Florida Governor Ron DeSantis announced the Stop WOKE Act, which is presented as an effort to ban Critical Race Theory (CRT) and "woke indoctrination" in Florida schools. In reality, the legislation would allow parents to sue teachers who provide accurate information about the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popular.info



Step 5 is sue teachers for telling the truth. Step 8 is to make it illegal to tell the truth. Step 10 is vigilante executions for any statement  percieved to threaten the Empire. Hyperbole and exaggeration? Let’s wait and see.

The Stop Woke Act? What a great label.  Being aware of and/or  being critical of some aspects of our dark history is a threat to our racists or so this line of reasoning goes. Racism is alive and well, along with the rejection of what can be described as adult and Christisn values, while claiming the opposite. 

Today’s GOP represents a cancer trying to kill our collective souls. That a law like this can be proposed as something other than a lampoon illustrates the severity of the malaise. As a society and democracy, we will either fight off or succumb to this self serving political imbecility.

If you really want to be depressed ask yourself why this buffoon of a Governor has not been laughed right out of office? It’s because our system as it exists, has allowed  buffoonery to take charge and it appears obvious that democracy  in itself is not nearly enough.  Actually democracy in the USA is in the process of being snuffed out.


----------



## Joe

Most of the problems we have today are because people don't know history. I look back at my childhood education and they really had me fooled on a lot of things. It's not until you start doing your own research as an adult is when you see the fucked up shit this country has done for centuries. I understand why people kneel during the national anthem.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1473180422230183945/

A new law banning this from Deathantis in 3... 2... ???


----------



## SuperMatt

A look into the future of Florida:









						Chagrin Falls, USA: A lesson in structural racism | Boing Boing
					

Visit the post for more.




					boingboing.net


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> Step 5 is sue teachers for telling the truth. Step 8 is to make it illegal to tell the truth. Step 10 is vigilante executions for any statement  percieved to threaten the Empire. Hyperbole and exaggeration? Let’s wait and see.
> 
> The Stop Woke Act? What a great label.  Being aware of and/or  being critical of some aspects of our dark history is a threat to our racists or so this line of reasoning goes. Racism is alive and well, along with the rejection of what can be described as adult and Christisn values, while claiming the opposite.
> 
> Today’s GOP represents a cancer trying to kill our collective souls. That a law like this can be proposed as something other than a lampoon illustrates the severity of the malaise. As a society and democracy, we will either fight off or succumb to this self serving political imbecility.
> 
> If you really want to be depressed ask yourself why this buffoon of a Governor has not been laughed right out of office? It’s because our system as it exists, has allowed  buffoonery to take charge and it appears obvious that democracy  in itself is not nearly enough.  Actually democracy in the USA is in the process of being snuffed out.



Stop WOKE act! Ivy League education well utilized...

Meantime in the background:


> And it's not just happening in Clearwater. Just across the bay in Tampa, investigations conducted by the Tampa Bay Times helped uncover at least two more African American cemeteries that were abandoned and built over. Some of the graves are under the parking lot at Tropicana Field, home of the Tampa Bay Rays. Hundreds more were found at the site of a public housing complex.
> 
> *In all these cases, Black residents were told the graves had been relocated.*





> "There were bodies still there and a large number of them," says Antoinette Jackson, chair of the anthropology department at the University of South Florida says. "That caught everybody's attention."
> 
> The cemeteries were all closed in the 1950s, as cities around Florida's Tampa Bay began to grow rapidly in the post-war era. Property that had been developed and used by the Black community was taken for other uses and neighborhoods were wiped out by interstate exchanges. Jackson says the cemeteries were deliberately forgotten.
> 
> "Oftentimes," she says, "we don't use the word lost or abandoned. We are really saying erased, physically erased from the landscape for other purposes."
> 
> 
> *In Clearwater, city council records from the mid-1950s show officials discussed using road improvements as an "inducement to confine Negro home building and purchasing to the existing area."*


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JagRunner said:


> I look back at my childhood education and they really had me fooled on a lot of things.




Most of our pre- college education is designed to make you a good little cog in the machine. Capitalism needs to be fed copious amounts of low wage workers and the system won’t allow you to be seen as anything more than that once you graduate high school.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Most of our pre- college education is designed to make you a good little cog in the machine. Capitalism needs to be fed copious amounts of low wage workers and the system won’t allow you to be seen as anything more than that once you graduate high school.



Welcome my son, welcome to the machineee! What did you dream? It's alright we told you what to dream.


----------



## SuperMatt

Today’s episode Meet the Press focuses on the anti-CRT laws being passed.

They did a lengthy segment on the Colleyville school district that has been covered in this thread, speaking to the fired principal and students at the school.

There is a lot more, and it’s good to hear various points of view. I will post a link once NBC puts it on YouTube.

Update: Here is the show.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This should be a given
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475163393204043776/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> This should be a given
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475163393204043776/



Yes, I remember that moment watching the show on TV… she wasn’t gonna take any BS from Chuck Todd.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When someone else named 'Morgan' tries discuss anything race related...

Obvious spoiler, it's never pretty

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475971555775627264/



> Rhode Island Lawmaker Who Sponsored Anti-CRT Bill Whines That Black Friend No Longer Likes Her
> 
> 
> Rhode Island State Rep. Patricia Morgan bizarrely complained her Black friend is now “hostile and unpleasant” thanks to “racial identity politics” and critical race theory.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com





> Rhode Island State Rep. Patricia Morgan set Twitter ablaze Tuesday when she blasted out a bizarre post claiming she’d lost a Black friend due to a recent conservative obsession: critical race theory.
> 
> In the tweet, the Republican lawmaker complained that her friend had become “hostile and unpleasant” towards her—simply because she’s a white woman.
> 
> “Is that what teachers and our political leaders really want for our society? Divide us because of our skin color? #CRT,” Morgan wrote.
> 
> Morgan’s post was immediately flooded with responses, as thousands called out her tone deaf statement.
> 
> “Oof....the fact that you think this tweet is ok shows just how much you have to learn. It might be she was just too exhausted to be your teacher,” one Twitter user posted. “It’s not CRT...it’s you. Had you had access to CRT, maybe you wouldn't have alienated your friend.”
> 
> “CRT is about learning actual history and why people have an advantage for having white skin,” another wrote. “None of my friends are asking me to hate myself. That's not the issue. They want me to be aware/learn & do what I can to help.”
> 
> In an interview with The Daily Beast, Morgan refused to name the pal, but said they used to be close until the friend stopped responding to her phone calls and messages.




Also, because it's Archer summing it up best
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475972764498636806/

Once again, if you personally canNOT define what CRT is accurately & clearly, just don't talk about it.  

Poor phrasing intended, but it tends to show one's true colors.


----------



## Joe

Conservatives are all about conspiracy theories, but wont believe that we weren't taught real history to protect white feelings lol 

It's almost 2022, and the amount of racist/vulgar shit I still see from white people on social media is crazy. People are fucking ugly. I can't imagine how bad it was decades ago during the civil rights movement and during slavery and Jim Crow. It had to have been fucking horrible during that time. 

People are still alive from the civil rights movement. It wasn't as long ago as conservatives want to convince you it is.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476980510899507204/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Compare this to the hysteria from the anti crt and / or mask crowd

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477470360903860224/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I've avoided linking to this because of it's length, but I gave it another listen & figured why not.  As anyone knows, I'm a fan of the Daily Show.  They've started one of my favorite podcasts with Roy Woods Jr, that is pretty much a behind the scenes / compliment to favorite stories or topics.

This particular episode spawned from 'the Unsolved Mysteries" bit ( which I believe the maga one was posted here earlier ) he does.  The strength of the podcast is that you get the actual explanation of CRT from one of the people who helped shape CRT, and some good jokes along the way concerning the Black experience.






My favorite easy explainers now for CRT?  CRT is the study of why "driving while Black" is a thing.  The full asbestos analogy while at first seems 'eh', really fits.  Also rebranding "Black people" seems like a great idea to fool the Fox crowd.  It is an hour long, which is why I was hesitant to link to it, but if you got the time & chill.

Other episodes if you are interested was the latest with Chris Hayes, just to hear he can be funny & keep up.  I enjoyed the 'Franklin' Peanuts episode, for the Charles Schulz stories.  Florida Man episode is fun.  My favorite though is the "Karen epidemic" show with Dulce Sloan.

Anyways, for anyone who wanted to explain CRT from the nuts & bolts to the "elevator pitch" version here ya if you got the time.


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480182556767227914/

You mean the anti-CRT movement isn’t about CRT at all, but about banning books written by non-white people? This is shocking, I tell you!


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480182556767227914/
> 
> You mean the anti-CRT movement isn’t about CRT at all, but about banning books written by non-white people? This is shocking, I tell you!



Well, yes.  It's about CRT as some people choose to believe it is, over what it actually is.

We all know this isn't actually about CRT.  It's about a Faux News attention getter that ballooned to a cause that isn't in the least bit concerned with CRT.  It's about saying the quiet part out loud for those worried about supposedly being replaced, and liking things when we had an unofficial class system.

Yes, I know you're shocked.


----------



## Yoused

Not exactly on topic, but this seems disturbingly relevant

the words of Indiana State Senator Scott Baldwin:
“_Marxism, Nazism, fascism ... I have no problem with the education system providing instruction on the existence of those 'isms.' I believe that *we've gone too far when we take a position. ... We need to be impartial.*_​
Because, you know, nazism and fascism do have their positives.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A reminder that what's involved with "anti CRT" is basically dumb fuckery








> Anti-CRT Virginia Bill Would Fail Middle School History
> 
> 
> The state’s nonpartisan legislative research staff took responsibility for a widely-mocked error in the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com




_A Republican legislator in Virginia filed an anti-critical race theory bill that contained a glaring error, saying Abraham Lincoln debated the formerly enslaved abolitionist Frederick Douglass, drawing widespread mockery for mixing up Douglass with the 19th century pro-slavery politician Stephen Douglas. 

But on Friday, the state’s nonpartisan legislative research staff said that it was responsible for the mistake.

A bill filed this week by Virginia Del. Wren Williams mirrored other anti-CRT laws and bills around the country by banning the teaching of “divisive concepts” in the classroom. While conservatives maintain that such legislation is meant to ensure kids aren’t taught they’re “inherently racist, sexist, or oppressive,” as the bill says, in practice, the nationwide anti-CRT push from the right has led to, among other things, censoring books by Black and LGBTQ authors. 

Instead of “divisive concepts,” the new legislation instructs that all social studies students should be taught standard civics concepts and history that is taught in most schools around the country, such as the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, and the Federalist Papers. 

But the bill also required students to learn about “the first debate between Abraham Lincoln and Frederick Douglass.” Frederick Douglass was a Black abolitionist and one of the most important political figures of the 19th century, and Lincoln never debated him._

Even though the research staff took the bullet for thinking the only Douglass is Frederick Douglass.  Let's take a moment to consider what's involved.  The concept that Frederick Douglass was going to debate Abraham Lincoln on behalf of pro slavery.  THAT did NOT ring any F'N warning bells for anyone.  ANYONE?

_But on Friday, Virginia’s Division of Legislative Services — which drafts bills and provides “both legal and research staff support to all legislators and standing committees of both houses of the General Assembly” — said it was responsible for the “historical error.”

“The erroneous citation of Frederick Douglass, in relation to the Lincoln-Douglas debates between Abraham Lincoln and Stephen Douglas, was inserted at the drafting level, following receipt of a historically accurate receipt from the office of Delegate Wren Williams,” the DLS said in a statement provided to VICE News. 

Williams’ office provided the conservative blog Town Hall with a statement as well as the original language that was in the bill, which refers only to the “first Lincoln-Douglas debate.” _

We don't need to teach *less* in school about our history, we may need more if "research" staffs can 'F' up this big about our history.

And maybe need more proof readers.

...And


----------



## GermanSuplex

*Should have read Jay’s post first! . But yeah, how insulting this whole thing is.

The people making laws demanding to choose what our kids can and cannot learn are people who think the Lincoln-Douglas debates were between Lincoln and Frederick Douglass…



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2022/01/14/virginia-lincoln-douglas-frederick-douglass/
		


Unreal.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I can honestly say I NEVER considered this...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1482417443448532999/

It's really interesting if you just google MLK, 90+% of the photos will be B & W only.  Color photography did increase in the 60's but was expensive, so photos would be present just not as prevalent.  I don't know.

Another bit of history I hadn't considered, or know if really true.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Knowing history
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483161407591878658/






> Documentary Exposes How The FBI Tried To Destroy MLK With Wiretaps, Blackmail
> 
> 
> MLK/FBI director Sam Pollard chronicles the FBI's campaign against Martin Luther King Jr., which included sending King a letter suggesting that he kill himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> From the March on Washington in 1963 up until his assassination in 1968, the FBI engaged in an intense campaign to discredit Martin Luther King Jr. and his work. Film director Sam Pollard chronicles those efforts in the new documentary, _MLK/FBI._
> 
> "The first fear that [FBI director J. Edgar Hoover] had was that King was going to align himself with the Communist Party, which ... J. Edgar Hoover was obsessed with destroying," Pollard says.
> 
> Pollard's documentary is based on newly declassified files obtained through the Freedom of Information Act, along with restored archival footage. It shows the government's extensive targeting of King and his associates in the 1960s.
> 
> The FBI campaign against King began with wiretaps, but quickly ballooned. When wiretaps revealed that King was having extramarital affairs, the FBI shifted their focus to uncover all evidence of his infidelity by bugging and taping him in his hotel rooms and by paying informants to spy on him. Eventually, the FBI penned and sent King an anonymous letter, along with some of their tapes, suggesting that he should kill himself.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Joe

I love every year when conservative politicians tweet about MLK like they didn't hate him back then lol

..and they would hate him today if he was alive and could speak.


----------



## SuperMatt

JagRunner said:


> I love every year when conservative politicians tweet about MLK like they didn't hate him back then lol
> 
> ..and they would hate him today if he was alive and could speak.



I remember a lot of the right wing opposed having a national holiday in the 80s, and many conservatives refused to close their businesses on MLK day as a protest.

They have constructed a whitewashed MLK Jr. made up of 1 or 2 quotes that they can say “I support this” but it’s all just a pose.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you tell someone history repeats itself ( especially in this country ), and they don't believe you...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483189146151698440/

Tell me this doesn't seem exactly like what we heard from a particular crowd about ALL BLM protests.


----------



## Joe

SuperMatt said:


> I remember a lot of the right wing opposed having a national holiday in the 80s, and many conservatives refused to close their businesses on MLK day as a protest.
> 
> They have constructed a whitewashed MLK Jr. made up of 1 or 2 quotes that they can say “I support this” but it’s all just a pose.




People quote MLK but then they were upset when the NFL put "End Racism" in the endzones


----------



## SuperMatt

JagRunner said:


> People quote MLK but then they were upset when the NFL put "End Racism" in the endzones



Yep, the KC fans booed their team in the first game back after winning the Super Bowl because they dared to ”stand against racism.”


----------



## Joe

SuperMatt said:


> Yep, the KC fans booed their team in the first game back after winning the Super Bowl because they dared to ”stand against racism.”




I asked someone "End Racism" triggers you? Why? I didn't get a response back.


----------



## JayMysteri0

You have to commend when the cowards finally man up, and show you what their true priorities were the whole time.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483563385883140100/

It was NEVER about divisiveness or anything else.  It was about the tender feelings of the "F *your* feelings" crowd that reminds you they are the one's who need a safe space.  Say a safe space about the size of the United States, and 'F' anyone else who happens to be living here.


----------



## DT

"So during the Civil War ..."

*Falls into fetal position and cries*


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483813478645510144/


----------



## MEJHarrison

JayMysteri0 said:


> You have to commend when the cowards finally man up, and show you what their true priorities were the whole time.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483563385883140100/
> 
> It was NEVER about divisiveness or anything else.  It was about the tender feelings of the "F *your* feelings" crowd that reminds you they are the one's who need a safe space.  Say a safe space about the size of the United States, and 'F' anyone else who happens to be living here.




I get them trying to push this crap on public schools.  But private businesses?  Aren't these the same people that would stand behind a bakery if they choose not to make a gay wedding cake?

One of these days they'll try to legalize slavery again so white people can experience the freedom and glory our of forefathers.  How dare non-whites try to destroy the paradise our forefathers created!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

A Georgia elementary school removes assignment instructing students to write a letter as 'an American settler' to Andrew Jackson in favor of removing Indigenous people from their land
					

Students were told to write to President Andrew Jackson as a settler explaining why "removing the Cherokee will help the United States grow and prosper."




					www.insider.com
				




I’m all for teaching the dark side of our history but I think this proposed assignment is a little extreme, especially for 4th graders.  I’m not sure they are mature enough for “write a letter as a racist” and be able to grasp the take away, but I could be wrong.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> A Georgia elementary school removes assignment instructing students to write a letter as 'an American settler' to Andrew Jackson in favor of removing Indigenous people from their land
> 
> 
> Students were told to write to President Andrew Jackson as a settler explaining why "removing the Cherokee will help the United States grow and prosper."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m all for teaching the dark side of our history but I think this proposed assignment is a little extreme, especially for 4th graders.  I’m not sure they are mature enough for “write a letter as a racist” and be able to grasp the take away, but I could be wrong.



Did they have to write a letter from the point of view of Nazis that supported the Holocaust too?

Just like the people who put the toilet paper roll so that you have to pull it from under instead of over the top, there are certain positions that are just plain wrong, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Did they have to write a letter from the point of view of Nazis that supported the Holocaust too?
> 
> Just like the people who put the toilet paper roll so that you have to pull it from under instead of over the top, there are certain positions that are just plain wrong, no matter how you slice it.





I know this wasn't your point, but people who put the toilet paper roll in backwards should have their land taken away and then be thrown in a death camp.  I think we all can agree on that and it has nothing to do with race or religion.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Something else that many won't learn about in school

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1487445631123832837/



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theodor Wonja Michael - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JayMysteri0

> New bomb threats disrupt campus activities at several HBCUs
> 
> 
> Howard University received a second bomb threat on Tuesday — part of a recent pattern of violent threats against historically Black colleges and universities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org




What's today?  

Stay classy America.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Want to see how some of the country really handles race?

Just keep an eye out TODAY for all the stories of people showing themselves recently

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1488516281313730561/


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> What's today?
> 
> Stay classy America.



My young niece just got an acceptance letter to her preferred school, one of the best HBCUs. Her mom (my SIL) graduated from there a couple decades ago. My brother is already worried about her going and may let her take off a year. They're actually thinking about moving nearby to ensure she's safe.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1488533410608037892/


----------



## Thomas Veil

I went to the grocery store the other day and the cashier told me the total was $110.24. I told her that number made me uncomfortable. I'm going to protest to the company and demand that they stop making me pay for food.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489000589665177601/




> Racist Xbox Commenters Duped By Popular Impersonator Just In Time For Black History Month
> 
> 
> Official corporate accounts should take a page from comedian Ben Palmer’s trolling of racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kotaku.com


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489000589665177601/



Xbox comment denizens seem to be the same people that post on MR whenever any non-white people are mentioned. Of course, in that case, the “xbox” fellow would be immediately banned and all his posts deleted.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A bounty?

Do people NOT realize when they are the ones repeating history & _teaching_ CRT?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489933857696722955/


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> A bounty?
> 
> Do people NOT realize when they are the ones repeating history & _teaching_ CRT?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489933857696722955/



This should really be over the top, bad taste lampooning, but It’s a fucking real nightmare. This is what happens with the GOP in charge of States. Now if you want to be dismayed about the furture of this country, ask who and how many citizens put this poison in charge.

The procedure:

Cover up you side‘s disgraceful history.
Make up some race based Bull Shit theory, while shielding your own racism.
Make it a felony. Yes, telling the truth is now a felony in Corrupt Loser Land.
Then look for someone teaching history that you can accuse of teaching your made up Bull Shit so you can either sue them, get them fired, or jailed.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490086668271075332/

In the past few months, parents across Texas have pushed for the removal of books that deal with subjects pertaining to race, gender and sexuality. One of these books is a children’s biography of former first lady Michelle Obama.



> Texas parent calls for removal of Obama biography from library
> 
> 
> A parent from Katy is calling for the removal of a biography about Michelle Obama from a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mysanantonio.com





> The book “Michelle Obama: Political Icon” by Heather E. Schwartz was described by a parent from Katy as unfairly depicting former President Donald Trump as a bully, according to reporting by NBC News. The book made NBC’s list of 50 books that Texas parents want to be banned from school libraries.
> 
> “It’s not about President Trump, who figures in very little, and it’s not at all anti-white,” Schwartz said in an interview with The Daily Gazette.
> 
> Schwartz has written other books in a series called Boss Lady Bios that include biographies of other public figures such as Kylie Jenner, Malala Yousafzai and Misty Copeland.
> 
> “The idea is to give readers different examples of successful women that they could see as role models – see themselves in, in some way,” Schwartz said in the interview.




Interesting that the parent seems only concerned with one bio written by this author.

I wonder what it really is about a biography on Michelle Obama that so upsets, but wasn't so upsetting that they supposedly read the book to find out a portrayal of a former 2X impeached president who was all for a riot on the capital Jan 6th?



By the way...



> Texas parent calls for removal of Obama biography from library
> 
> 
> A parent from Katy is calling for the removal of a biography about Michelle Obama from a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mysanantonio.com





> Story at a glance
> 
> 
> A Texas school district has reportedly said it will not remove a biography about Michelle Obama from its library after a complaint from a parent, according to Insider.
> The parent earlier this week said the book, which was written for children, is “leftist indoctrination.”
> The book’s author, Heather E. Schwartz, said she was “shocked” anyone would want to ban her book, which is a work of nonfiction.


----------



## JayMysteri0

We only finished ONE week of February
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490100708317749248/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Something else that many won't learn about in school
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1487445631123832837/







> When his mother died in 1926, he grew up as a half-orphan with foster parents, who were the operators of a *human zoo* and used him there from 1927, at the age of two, as an extra.[2] *His father died in 1934 and the siblings were separated. Although he finished elementary school in 1939, he could not move further in education due to the Nuremberg Race Laws.[2] He initially worked as a porter in a Berlin hotel, but was dismissed due to a guest's complaint about his skin colour. *His German passport was revoked and he became stateless. He was not drafted into the Wehrmacht because of his skin colour. He earned his living as a circus actor and as an extra in colonial movies made by UFA. Until 1942 he made about 100 colonial movies on behalf of the Reich Ministry of Public Enlightenment and Propaganda which glorified the German colonial era. The films were shot in Germany with black actors and offered black Germans and African migrants employment and protection from persecution. Prisoners of war were also used. Theodor Wonja Michael was clear about the intention of the films: "We were the Moors you needed. For us this was a question of existence".[3]



This takes us back to why I'm so fucking pissed at Whoopi Goldberg.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490046398259208199/

This is one of those additional bits one wouldn't hear, because of the difficulty found sourcing to back it up.  BUT ask anyone from that area from that area and they have no trouble believing it because of the number of persons who went missing & no great effort put into finding them.

THAT is history.

When forces were finally mobilized to look for the bodies of James Chaney, Michael Schwerner, and Andrew Goodman, the same happened as well.



> Aug. 4, 1964: Civil Rights Workers Bodies Found - Zinn Education Project
> 
> 
> The bodies of three lynched civil rights workers (James Chaney, Michael Schwerner, and Andrew Goodman) were found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zinnedproject.org





> The three young men had traveled to Neshoba County to investigate the burning of Mt. Zion Methodist Church, which had been a site of a CORE Freedom School. While searching for the three civil rights workers, bodies of other African Americans were found including Henry Dee and Charles Moore






> July 12, 1964: Henry Dee and Charles Moore Case - Zinn Education Project
> 
> 
> The bodies of Charles Eddie Moore and Henry Hezekiah Dee, were found in the Mississippi River. They had been tortured and murdered by the Klan two months earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zinnedproject.org





> On July 12, 1964 the bodies of Charles Eddie Moore, a college student, and Henry Hezekiah Dee, a millworker, both 19 and from Franklin County, Mississippi, were found.
> 
> On May 2, 1964, they had been abducted by Ku Klux Klan members, tortured, and drowned in the Mississippi River.
> 
> Their bodies were found, but then ignored by the authorities (some who were complicit in the horrific crime), during the search for Freedom Summer volunteers James Chaney, Andy Goodman, and Micky Schwerner.
> 
> It was not until four decades later when Canadian filmmakers learned about and actively pursued the case, along with Thomas Moore (Charles’s older brother), that charges were filed.






> Mississippi Cold Case - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org





> In June and July 2004, while preparing to shoot another documentary in Mississippi, Ridgen stumbled across a sequence that troubled him in a 1964 16 mm film produced in Mississippi by the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation.[5][6] As the sequence in the film _Summer in Mississippi_ showed a body being taken from a river, he was struck by the narrative:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the wrong body. The finding of a negro male was noted and forgotten. The search was not for him. The search was for two white youths and their negro friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The documentary film Ridgen was viewing in the CBC archive was called _Summer in Mississippi_ (1964),[7] about the murders of James Chaney, Andrew Goodman, and Mickey Schwerner, the three civil rights workers killed by Klansmen in a case that would become known by its FBI codename, "Mississippi Burning". Ridgen immediately wondered why the other body was "forgotten" and how it was determined that this person was "the wrong body".[8]
> 
> Looking into the story more deeply, Ridgen discovered the identity of the body: 19-year-old Charles Eddie Moore, an African-American youth. According to articles Ridgen read in _The Clarion Ledger_ newspaper from 1999/2000, Don Whitehead's _Attack on Terror_ (1970),[9] and the Southern Poverty Law Center's online memorial, Moore was killed by Klan members who picked up him and his friend Henry Hezekiah Dee while they were hitchhiking on May 2, 1964. They abducted the two youths and killed them both, dumping them in the river. They were found on two successive days in July 1964.[8]
> 
> Forty-one years after the murders, weeks before Klan leader Edgar Ray Killen was found guilty of manslaughter in the murders of Chaney, Goodman, and Schwerner, David Ridgen convinced Thomas Moore, older brother of Charles, to return to Mississippi to seek justice for his brother and Henry Dee. Moore had already been investigating the case.[10]
Click to expand...



THAT is history.  An unpleasant one, but it's OUR history.

What's worse?

Hiding it away to save some discomfort, or the disgust you feel when you find out it's intentionally removed from history for the comfort of others?


----------



## JayMysteri0

One of the things to keep in mind with the worry over the discomfort of the more fragile ( now revealed as the true ) snowflakes of our society, is the disconnect that comes with protecting those from a disturbing true history.  After all if you aren't Black & efforts to minimize the truth about our country's history are down for your feelings, ...how are you going to feel about some of the worst parts of our history?

Case in point...



> Racist 'Meta Slave' NFT Project Rebrands After Being Called Racist
> 
> 
> After waves of backlash decrying the NFT project's "Meta Slave" auction, it has shifted to offering NFTs of "Meta Humans."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com



_Over the past year, as the NFT space has begun to explode we’ve begun to see a growing number of racist collections—most notably NFTs depicting George Floyd called “Floydies.” This week we saw another project that surely won’t be the last racist NFT project, astoundingly called the “Meta Slave” NFT collection, which featured images of Black people. After predictable and justified backlash, the project has not shut down, it has merely rebranded to also feature “white, Asian, etc.” NFTs.  _


The collection, since removed on OpenSea, contained 1,865 NFTs―a reference to the year the Constitution was amended to abolish slavery. Every NFT was of a Black face, priced around 0.01 ETH, and simply named “META SLAVE” and an assigned number. The faces had the hallmarks of being algorithmically-generated, such as surrealy malformed accessories and teeth. All of this felt like a digital slave auction, reinforced by a tweet from the project (captured via the WayBack Machine) claiming that, “In creating our project, we wanted to show that everyone is a slave to something. A slave to desires, to work, to money, etc.” That tweet added that “There will be other collections in the future: white, Asian, etc.”

_The project advertised on Twitter and Instagram; both accounts have been deactivated since the rebrand._

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490289867485552640/

_The project was criticized for being brazenly racist. The people running it have since oscillated between offering half-baked excuses and posting through the backlash to push its collection out into the world, before deleting its original account, rebranding to “Meta Humans” and including faces from other ethnic backgrounds. 

According to OpenSea, the collection was created by someone going by “Unipic” who at one point, according to their bio, used the now-defunct Twitter handle @UniqueFractal.

Initially, the project claimed to be in support of Black Lives Matter and honored George Floyd. "Hi there! We are glad to inform you that we have launched the first sales of NFT META SLAVE," reads the first tweet from the project on January 25, captured on the Wayback Machine. "This project was inspired by Black Lives Matter and also in honor of George Floyd."

The same day, it offered a different rationale: "With this project, we want to show everyone that we will never forget the victims and suffering of our ancestors, we must remember history so that it does not happen again," reads another tweet captured by the Wayback Machine.  

This is why, of course, it began to list the NFTs captioned with titles such as "Hard Work" with a smiling face and an emoji of a plant, "Smile through pain," "Plunge" with a wave emoji attached, "Blood money,” and "Uncharted fate."

Then, the account pivoted on January 31st and offered the “everyone is a slave to something” rationale._

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490107937368465409/

_Within a few hours, it backtracked again and tweeted: "We apologize to those who have been offended by our project but we are here only with good intentions. Peace to all." Shortly after, the Twitter account announced they would be rebranding the collection to "META HUMAN'S[sic]” on Twitter and on OpenSea. 

Thankfully, the project is not very successful. It’s sold 4 NFTs to 2 addresses thus far, amassing .04 ETH in volume, or $117 at today’s price. It has a Discord with five members currently, some of whom have taken to spamming an image of a pig with poop on its balls.
This, again, is not the first racist NFT project. In December, we saw the FloydiesNFT project attempt to sell collections featuring illustrations of George Floyd in what was obviously both a shameless cash grab and a transparent attempt to troll. The project was removed from OpenSea (although a page still exists there directing buyers elsewhere), and the Floydies are now available on its website where it claims this “is a revolutionary NFT project that aims to immortalize George Floyd on the Ethereum blockchain.” Nevermind that some of the pictures aiming to “immortalize” some of the images depicted Floyd as: an inmate, a burglar, Mao Zedong, wearing a shirt saying “AUTISM” with drooping eyes and drool running down the side of his mouth, and much more.

There’s not much point in trying to scry a deeper meaning here: NFTs, which are currently largely without much use except for theft and attempting to look cool by dropping a nice house’s worth of dough on a JPEG, sit in the middle of a disastrous ecosystem that incentivizes this very sort of behavior.

The Meta Humans Twitter account did not respond to Motherboard’s request for comment.

Once again, it helps to pay attention to the timing_

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490120786186756100/

NFTs = suck

In our new climate, especially during Black History Month, we are seeing how much some people suck even more.  Shamelessly.

Who the fuck thinks this is a good idea or even funny?  Someone who doesn't have to give a fuck, that's who.  Someone whose feelings the likes of Ron ( not too worried about nazis parading around openly in his state and beating up a Jewish kid in the public ) Deathsantis is more worried about protecting, than his own citizenry from a pandemic.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> One of the things to keep in mind with the worry over the discomfort of the more fragile ( now revealed as the true ) snowflakes of our society, is the disconnect that comes with protecting those from a disturbing true history.  After all if you aren't Black & efforts to minimize the truth about our country's history are down for your feelings, ...how are you going to feel about some of the worst parts of our history?
> 
> Case in point...
> 
> 
> _Over the past year, as the NFT space has begun to explode we’ve begun to see a growing number of racist collections—most notably NFTs depicting George Floyd called “Floydies.” This week we saw another project that surely won’t be the last racist NFT project, astoundingly called the “Meta Slave” NFT collection, which featured images of Black people. After predictable and justified backlash, the project has not shut down, it has merely rebranded to also feature “white, Asian, etc.” NFTs.  _
> 
> 
> The collection, since removed on OpenSea, contained 1,865 NFTs―a reference to the year the Constitution was amended to abolish slavery. Every NFT was of a Black face, priced around 0.01 ETH, and simply named “META SLAVE” and an assigned number. The faces had the hallmarks of being algorithmically-generated, such as surrealy malformed accessories and teeth. All of this felt like a digital slave auction, reinforced by a tweet from the project (captured via the WayBack Machine) claiming that, “In creating our project, we wanted to show that everyone is a slave to something. A slave to desires, to work, to money, etc.” That tweet added that “There will be other collections in the future: white, Asian, etc.”
> 
> _The project advertised on Twitter and Instagram; both accounts have been deactivated since the rebrand._
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490289867485552640/
> 
> _The project was criticized for being brazenly racist. The people running it have since oscillated between offering half-baked excuses and posting through the backlash to push its collection out into the world, before deleting its original account, rebranding to “Meta Humans” and including faces from other ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> According to OpenSea, the collection was created by someone going by “Unipic” who at one point, according to their bio, used the now-defunct Twitter handle @UniqueFractal.
> 
> Initially, the project claimed to be in support of Black Lives Matter and honored George Floyd. "Hi there! We are glad to inform you that we have launched the first sales of NFT META SLAVE," reads the first tweet from the project on January 25, captured on the Wayback Machine. "This project was inspired by Black Lives Matter and also in honor of George Floyd."
> 
> The same day, it offered a different rationale: "With this project, we want to show everyone that we will never forget the victims and suffering of our ancestors, we must remember history so that it does not happen again," reads another tweet captured by the Wayback Machine.
> 
> This is why, of course, it began to list the NFTs captioned with titles such as "Hard Work" with a smiling face and an emoji of a plant, "Smile through pain," "Plunge" with a wave emoji attached, "Blood money,” and "Uncharted fate."
> 
> Then, the account pivoted on January 31st and offered the “everyone is a slave to something” rationale._
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490107937368465409/
> 
> _Within a few hours, it backtracked again and tweeted: "We apologize to those who have been offended by our project but we are here only with good intentions. Peace to all." Shortly after, the Twitter account announced they would be rebranding the collection to "META HUMAN'S[sic]” on Twitter and on OpenSea.
> 
> Thankfully, the project is not very successful. It’s sold 4 NFTs to 2 addresses thus far, amassing .04 ETH in volume, or $117 at today’s price. It has a Discord with five members currently, some of whom have taken to spamming an image of a pig with poop on its balls.
> This, again, is not the first racist NFT project. In December, we saw the FloydiesNFT project attempt to sell collections featuring illustrations of George Floyd in what was obviously both a shameless cash grab and a transparent attempt to troll. The project was removed from OpenSea (although a page still exists there directing buyers elsewhere), and the Floydies are now available on its website where it claims this “is a revolutionary NFT project that aims to immortalize George Floyd on the Ethereum blockchain.” Nevermind that some of the pictures aiming to “immortalize” some of the images depicted Floyd as: an inmate, a burglar, Mao Zedong, wearing a shirt saying “AUTISM” with drooping eyes and drool running down the side of his mouth, and much more.
> 
> There’s not much point in trying to scry a deeper meaning here: NFTs, which are currently largely without much use except for theft and attempting to look cool by dropping a nice house’s worth of dough on a JPEG, sit in the middle of a disastrous ecosystem that incentivizes this very sort of behavior.
> 
> The Meta Humans Twitter account did not respond to Motherboard’s request for comment.
> 
> Once again, it helps to pay attention to the timing_
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490120786186756100/
> 
> NFTs = suck
> 
> In our new climate, especially during Black History Month, we are seeing how much some people suck even more.  Shamelessly.
> 
> Who the fuck thinks this is a good idea or even funny?  Someone who doesn't have to give a fuck, that's who.  Someone whose feelings the likes of Ron ( not too worried about nazis parading around openly in his state and beating up a Jewish kid in the public ) Deathsantis is more worried about protecting, than his own citizenry from a pandemic.



None of this makes sense so I won't even comment on the auctioning part. But GANs (generalized adversarial networks)... The GANs they've used are insultingly subpar:  https://thispersondoesnotexist.com


----------



## SuperMatt

A doctor tries to deposit a check at the bank. What could possibly go wrong? What if I told you the doctor is a black woman living in Texas?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489690312150769676/

The bank refused a $16,000 deposit because of the color of the person’s skin. Doesn’t sound like a bank I’d trust with my money.



> A sign-on bonus from a job is always a win. However, for one Black Houston doctor, her moment of victory was swiftly taken away due to discriminatory practices.
> 
> ABC13 reports that Dr. Malika Mitchell-Stewart had recently completed her residency before securing a position at Valley Oaks Medical Group. The Black Houston doctor was subsequently awarded a $16,000 check from her newly acquired position.
> 
> Dr. Malika Mitchell-Stewart then went to JPMorgan Chase Bank at First Colony Branch in Sugar Land to deposit her new earnings.
> 
> Unfortunately, her celebration was cut short.
> 
> According to a lawsuit, staff members at JPMorgan Chase began to ask Dr. Malika Mitchell-Stewart unwarranted questions pertaining to her check and position as a doctor, ABC13 reports. Dr. Stewart describes feeling like a criminal after showing her check. JPMorgan Chase ultimately led with a decision to refuse Dr. Stewart’s service and declared the check fraudulent. Stewart believes she was targeted due to the color of her skin.
> 
> “It was an unfortunate situation. They took my special moment away. I felt like a criminal. I’ve never done anything wrong,” said Dr. Mitchell-Stewart, according to ABC13. “In order to get a Texas medical license or a medical license at all, you have to have a clean record. You have to go to school for so many years, and they just didn’t care. They didn’t respect that. They didn’t respect my credentials.”
> 
> “Dr. Mitchell-Stewart showed proof of identification. She showed proof that she was a doctor by presenting a business card. She even called employees from her medical group to confirm who she was,” added attorney Justin Moore, according to ABC13.


----------



## DT

Banks are just so terrible to begin with, I can't imagine the extra issues as a POC.

JFC, we've got a non-trivial amount of money in our bank, with personal and business funds, 20 year customer, etc., and we still get flagged for large deposits, in fact, it just happened to us last week, we had to go wait in line ... in a bank ... which is just fucking terrible.  I can't believe the people who were just depositing checks vs. using some automated system.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> A doctor tries to deposit a check at the bank. What could possibly go wrong? What if I told you the doctor is a black woman living in Texas?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489690312150769676/
> 
> The bank refused a $16,000 deposit because of the color of the person’s skin. Doesn’t sound like a bank I’d trust with my money.



Sadly, if you google JP Morgan & racism, you'll find that they aren't strangers to one another.

I believe they've settled a few suits and set up a few programs to help their image.

One instance from 2019



> JP Morgan embroiled in yet another racism scandal - FinTech Futures
> 
> 
> JP Morgan embroiled in yet another racism scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fintechfutures.com


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> A doctor tries to deposit a check at the bank. What could possibly go wrong? What if I told you the doctor is a black woman living in Texas?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489690312150769676/
> 
> The bank refused a $16,000 deposit because of the color of the person’s skin. Doesn’t sound like a bank I’d trust with my money.



The teller is probably fired. Banks have means of accepting large checks even regular checks were the funds are held until the check clears.


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> A doctor tries to deposit a check at the bank. What could possibly go wrong? What if I told you the doctor is a black woman living in Texas?



I had an issue with CitiBank more than 30 years ago. I made a deposit on a weekly basis for several months in a row. When I went to withdraw what I considered a modest sum for a purchase the teller called a supervisor/manager over. They asked for a 2nd ID and had me sign the withdrawal slip again "because the signature was a bit shaky" according to the supervisor/manager. When I asked why the teller didn't say this and why was I never asked to provide two IDs when making deposits? *crickets*

Less than a  couple years later CitiBank's error caused a cash deposit to take much longer than normal and caused my check for tuition that semester to bounce. I had to make arrangements to pay within 48 hours and was barred from using a check for two semesters. Even though I explained it was CitiBank's error. The branch investigation weeks later simply stated "human error" and that was that. Even providing this letter to the school was for naught. I closed my account with CitiBank after nearly cursing out the assistant branch manager.


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> Less than a couple years later CitiBank's error caused a cash deposit to take much longer than normal and caused my check for tuition that semester to bounce. I had to make arrangements to pay within 48 hours and was barred from using a check for two semesters. Even though I explained it was CitiBank's error. The branch investigation weeks later simply stated "human error" and that was that. Even providing this letter to the school was for naught. I closed my account with CitiBank after nearly cursing out the assistant branch manager.



I had a similar experience with Wells Fargo. I’ll cross the street to avoid them.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> I had a similar experience with Wells Fargo. I’ll cross the street to avoid them.



I had a terrible experience with Fifth Third bank. I was living in Cleveland and had just gotten a job in another state that had no branches of 5/3rd.  So I closed the account, in person, at the local branch, getting paper proof of the closed account. 

Well, I moved on with life and a few years later I needed a loan and it turned out I had negative info on my credit report from 5/3rd. Apparently, they didn’t close the account. And my balance (being zero) was below the minimum so they charged fees of about $50.  They then reported me as a delinquent who refused to pay that $50, trashing my credit. 

They never contacted me… just went straight to ruining my credit. I did finally get them to fix the problem and remove the credit report, but it was way too late and it took years for my credit to recover.

Seems like almost everybody has a bank horror story.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Joe's taken up enough space in a Covid thread, so thought we'd pivot him over here to continue on his post Covid embarassment.



> I have a name for what fueled Joe Rogan's new scandal: Bigotry Denial Syndrome
> 
> 
> Joe Rogan doesn't think of himself as a racist. But that doesn't mean his language isn't harmful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> But then there's the _Planet of the Apes_ joke.
> 
> Rogan's apology also addressed a video clip from 11 years ago where he talked about going with friends to see the film in a theater and realizing there were no other white people in the space — remarking that he had stepped into the _Planet of the Apes_ in real life. He went on to say watching the film in that environment was a great experience.
> 
> But, as _Daily Show_ host Trevor Noah noted in a brilliant commentary on this issue, even though Rogan says in his apology video that he wasn't comparing Black people to apes, he clearly was.
> 
> "Joe, I think you were using racism to be entertaining," Noah said. "I'm not saying you were trying to offend Black people...But you knew that offending Black people would get a laugh from those white people you are friends with."






> I'm teaching a course at Duke University right now about race and media. In that class, I told the students about something I have often called _bigotry denial syndrome_ – the belief that, because you personally don't view yourself as a bigot, you don't believe that you can say or do something that is seriously bigoted or damaging.





> This is a race-centered version of a type of bias also called _moral licensing_, where people believe that because they are generally good, that outweighs moments when they do negative things. So, bringing it all back to Rogan's case, he seems to be insisting that – because he doesn't view himself as a racist – his use of the n-word and telling of a joke that he admitted in the moment was racist were somehow not expressions of racism.
> 
> But here is where Rogan is learning a difficult truth: He's wrong.
> 
> In fact, you can argue that — by providing more palatable ways for fans to use a horrible racial slur and laughing off a joke he admitted was racist – Rogan did damage that is tougher to address than an admitted racist openly advocating white supremacy.


----------



## SuperMatt

I am quite angry seeing all the censorship of teachers when it comes to American History.



			https://wapo.st/33opz8P
		

(paywall removed)



> Some officials have made it clear they are on the lookout for transgressions. In a speech last year, Richard Corcoran, the Florida education commissioner, said it was important to “police” teachers to make sure they are not indoctrinating students with a liberal agenda.
> *“I’ve censored or fired or terminated numerous teachers*,” he said. “There was an entire classroom memorialized to Black Lives Matter and we made sure she was terminated.”



Hmm, they whine about the first amendment when they see Trump’s Twitter account get shut down, but they forget all about it when people start to tell the truth about American History.



> In Osceola County, Fla., the school district had scheduled a January professional development session for teachers with Michael Butler, a history professor at Flagler College in St. Augustine, on the history of civil rights. Officials canceled it in part because they worried it would run afoul of the state’s rules.
> “The district needed time to review the training materials in light of the current conversations across our state and in our community about critical race theory,” said district spokeswoman Dana Schafer. The teachers involved were instead moved into a training session with a different presenter.






> Before the law passed, White said, she would try to draw her students out, pressing them to consider the causes of racism and urging them to inspect and understand their own feelings about the darkest parts of American history. She would have made clear all student opinions are valid and emphasized the need to think critically and empathetically about history.
> “Now, I shy away,” she said. “I say: ‘*We can’t talk about that.’ Or: ‘We shouldn’t.’”*



And THAT is what the racist legislators want. Don’t talk about slavery or Jim Crow, ever. Pretend it didn’t happen. Maybe the kids will figure out on their own why in 2022 we still have never had. black woman on the Supreme Court.

There was a brief mention of this lady in the article too... Robin Steenman, infamous for whining about masks and taking her kid out of public schools in response, has a new crusade. Here it is in more detail: ban books about MLK Jr. and Ruby Bridges.









						Moms for Liberty files complaint calling "Martin Luther King Jr. and the March on Washington" anti-American - The Space Coast Rocket
					

They believe the accompanying lesson plan shows a “slanted obsession with historical mistakes” and would prefer it not be taught.




					thespacecoastrocket.com
				




BTW - Does she not know what the word “Liberty” means? Seems pretty nuts to have a group called “Moms for Liberty” whose mission is to ban books.


----------



## JayMysteri0

To think there was once a time kids went to school to learn all kinds of stuff.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1493737091854999552/

What are these parents going to do when their kids go to college?  If they are allowed to go to college.

Not to mention the awkward conversation when trying to explain what this "Black History Month" everyone else in the country and on TV keep going on about.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> To think there was once a time kids went to school to learn all kinds of stuff.
> 
> What are these parents going to do when their kids go to college?  If they are allowed to go to college.
> 
> Not to mention the awkward conversation when trying to explain what this "Black History Month" everyone else in the country and on TV keep going on about.




And WTF are kids whose parents opt out going to do?  Go to the library and read white supremacist literature?  Avert their eyes if they see a POC?  Go to a study group and pray away the real history of the US?

Seriously, opt out and you should be on the FBI watch list ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1493683770830069769/


> Yesterday
> 
> A protester thought he was heckling Boston Mayor Michelle Wu, but it wasn’t her. The incident seems to highlight the racism Wu has faced since taking office.A protester interrupted a press conference Monday, criticizing a woman he thought was Mayor Michelle Wu. But it wasn’t her. The incident appears to fit into a pattern of racism and sexism directed at Wu, the first woman and person of color elected to serve as mayor of Boston.


----------



## SuperMatt

Play the new edition of the board game “Taboo”!


----------



## SuperMatt

A legislator in Wyoming pointed out how foolish their proposed anti-CRT bill was, and they actually listened.









						After a Jewish lawmaker's impassioned speech, Wyoming's conservative legislature rejects critical race theory ban - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

"I'm Jewish, and I cannot accept a neutral, judgment-free approach on the murder of six million Jews," Andy Schwartz told his colleagues.




					www.jta.org
				






> “In this bill, page 9, line 19 states, ‘The teaching of history must be neutral, without judgment,'” state Rep. Andy Schwartz said during debate. “Now, how can that be possible? If I were a Native American, I doubt I could accept the neutral, judgment-free approach about the relocation, the decimation of the Indigenous population. If I were a Black American, I doubt I could accept a neutral, judgment-free approach on the enslavement of millions of Americans.
> 
> “But I’m Jewish, and I cannot accept a neutral judgment-free approach on the murder of 6 million Jews in World War Two.”


----------



## SuperMatt

I was not aware that some state legislatures are going after state universities with their anti-CRT nonsense. Taking away academic freedom from professors is straight-up Taliban .



			College faculty are fighting back against state bills on critical race theory
		




> On Monday, the Faculty Council of the University of Texas at Austin approved, on a 41-to-5 vote with three abstentions, a resolution rejecting “any attempts by bodies external to the faculty to restrict or dictate the content of university curriculum on any matter, including matters related to racial and social justice.” The resolution said the council will “stand firm against any and all encroachment” on faculty authority, including by the legislature.






> Afterward, Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick (R) denounced the resolution. “I will not stand by and let looney Marxist UT professors poison the minds of young students with Critical Race Theory,” he wrote in a tweet. “We banned it in publicly funded K-12 and we will ban it in publicly funded higher ed.” On Friday, Patrick said he would support ending the job-protection measure known as tenure for professors who teach critical race theory.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Interesting historical factoids aka CRT for some

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495214420628283398/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495221368081821697/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495220910114193408/


----------



## SuperMatt

Here is another example of why white supremacists don’t want the history of discrimination taught.









						Black Farmers Fear Foreclosure as Debt Relief Remains Frozen
					

Lawsuits from white farmers have blocked $4 billion of pandemic aid that was allocated to Black farmers in the American Rescue Plan.




					www.nytimes.com
				



(paywall removed)

If you hide history from people, they could wonder “why give relief to black farmers specifically?” In the case discussed above, that discrimination went FAR beyond the 1960s. Banks continue to discriminate against black people until they get publicly exposed, even today. That is why such relief is necessary.

It’s quite disgusting that white farmers, who are exceedingly more successful than black farmers, often inherited land from parents who, if you go back, got it for free from the government at a time when the land was being handed out EXCLUSIVELY to white people (and stolen from Native Americans)… are going to court to prevent any kind of help aimed only at disadvantaged farmers. You can see why such people do NOT want their kids to know that they got land for free because they are white.

What is more disturbing is that I could see the current Supreme Court declare the program unconstitutional. It’s far from it, but we see this court doesn’t care about anything but right wing grievance.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> Interesting historical factoids aka CRT for some
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495214420628283398/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495221368081821697/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495220910114193408/



The fact this nonsense is being discussed and seriously being pushed/enacted by Right Wing Dip Shits  as something with merit, without being laughed out of their State illustrates  just how deep in the shit  team America is.  I mean really _YOU‘RE NOT ALLOWED TO TEACH OR DISCUSS ANY HISTORICAL EVENTS THAT MAY BE DIVISIVE! _ In essence fuck the truth, we can‘t handle the truth. We are even going to make it a felony.

Who put these fucking morons in charge?? You’ll never guess…wait, you will.


----------



## DT

John Oliver (Last Week Tonight) had a good piece on CRT from the Sunday (premier) episode:


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS

At some point I always hope people would be worried about looking stupid in public, then I am always proven wrong on the largest of scales.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505986062774013953/


> Sen. Marsha Blackburn accused Ketanji Brown Jackson of supporting 'progressive indoctrination' of children and having ties to a school that teaches kindergarteners about 'white privilege' and choosing their gender
> 
> 
> Blackburn, a Tennessee Republican, asked whether incorporating critical race theory into the US legal system is Jackson's "personal hidden agenda."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505971297787867136/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> FFS
> 
> At some point I always hope people would be worried about looking stupid in public, then I am always proven wrong on the largest of scales.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505986062774013953/



It’s very telling when they literally don’t leave any time on the clock for the nominee to answer....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Here’s what I don’t understand. How come none of these school board members have said “We’re not teaching your kids CRT. Period. If you are going to insist on being pissed off about something that isn’t actually happening then here’s a better list of options. We also aren’t teaching your kids how to manage money, how to be a productive member of society, or why just working hard probably won’t amount to much.”


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Here’s what I don’t understand. How come none of these school board members have said “We’re not teaching your kids CRT. Period. If you are going to insist on being pissed off about something that isn’t actually happening then here’s a better list of options. We also aren’t teaching your kids how to manage money, how to be a productive member of society, or why just working hard probably won’t amount to much.”



Many have done that.

I have a friend who teaches in Loudoun county and she said that after the initial flurry of insanity, everything calmed down and it’s just business as usual. The performative shenanigans got them their 15 minutes of fame, so now they’re on to the freedom convoy.

Once Fox comes up with the latest thing to be outraged about, they will all switch to getting mad about that.


----------



## SuperMatt

Here is an article about teaching history and social studies in America’s schools. I found it to be a great, balanced discussion of the issue. One point of interest to me was how the courts USED TO support the free speech rights of teachers in the late 60s. They have flipped the script almost entirely in the 2000s.









						Why Teachers Are Afraid to Teach History
					

The attacks on CRT have terrified our educators. But the public school system has always made it hard to teach controversial subjects.




					newrepublic.com


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> Here is an article about teaching history and social studies in America’s schools. I found it to be a great, balanced discussion of the issue. One point of interest to me was how the courts USED TO support the free speech rights of teachers in the late 60s. They have flipped the script almost entirely in the 2000s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Teachers Are Afraid to Teach History
> 
> 
> The attacks on CRT have terrified our educators. But the public school system has always made it hard to teach controversial subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newrepublic.com




This is good, I saved it out to a PDF so I can read it more thoroughly on the iPad later.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Here is an article about teaching history and social studies in America’s schools. I found it to be a great, balanced discussion of the issue. One point of interest to me was how the courts USED TO support the free speech rights of teachers in the late 60s. They have flipped the script almost entirely in the 2000s.



This is part of the reason there are tenure laws. And while I have never agreed with the concept of tenure for teachers (the only profession so protected), these anti-CRT laws are undermining tenure completely.


----------



## SuperMatt

Sometimes, a single story can tell you a lot about the entire anti-CRT push. In this case, it is the Virginia Military Institute (VMI). For those who have never heard of it, it’s a public military college that offers bachelor’s degrees only. It has a very long history, and was called the “West Point of the South” by Abraham Lincoln. Many soldiers who fought for the Confederacy in the civil war went to VMI.

In 2020, there was a newspaper exposé that revealed appalling structural racism at VMI. The governor (Ralph Northam, of blackface infamy and who is a VMI alumnus) called for an investigation which led to the ouster of the school’s leader. The school is now working to change things and leave its racist past behind it.

Not so fast... A group of white male alumni are attacking the efforts to eradicate racism from the school. All in the name of....... CRT!



			https://wapo.st/3KSTGFY
		

(paywall removed)



> Though VMI’s leader, retired Army Maj. Gen. Cedric T. Wins, has been increasingly vocal about the need for diversity initiatives, a network of older, White alumni upset with the school’s reforms is ratcheting up their attacks on the college’s new agenda. The group — irate over a state-ordered investigation last year that concluded the college suffered from a “racist and sexist culture” — appears emboldened by the election of Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R), who banned teaching “critical race theory" in K-12 schools and purged the word “equity” from Virginia’s education system.




A school with a documented history of disgusting racism. An initiative to fix things. And an "anti-CRT" backlash as an excuse to stop any such efforts. If there’s any example that shows you exactly what the “anti-CRT” attacks are all about, this is it. Fight back against racists? You’re an evil CRT pusher.

----------

A bit more background about racism at VMI. Just for some specific examples of what anti-CRT people want to keep in place.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2021/04/26/northam-vmi-racism-virginia-history/
		


I don’t see a way around the paywall on this, but here are two stories that highlight the disconnect between a white cadet (former governor Northam) and a black cadet that went there at the same time (late 70s).

Northam:


> What did Northam, who arrived at VMI in 1977 and graduated in 1981, witness more than four decades ago?
> 
> “*I don’t remember seeing racism aimed at Black cadets,* but I’m sure it happened,” Northam said in a series of written answers to questions posed by The Post. When he was a cadet, he recalled, he mostly focused on surviving VMI’s academic and military-training challenges. “I didn’t fully understand how subtle [racism] is, how it touches every single aspect of society. … I had the privilege of not having to see it, but that doesn’t mean it wasn’t there.”




OK then, that doesn’t sound so bad. Let’s see what a black cadet experienced:



> Darren McDew felt the sting of racial slurs as soon as he arrived at the nearly all-White Virginia Military Institute in 1978.
> 
> Three of his White classmates, he said, *freely slung around the n-word*. Same for the* racist insults “jigaboo” and “spear chucker.”* It got so bad that McDew — a future four-star Air Force general — confronted them and demanded they stop.
> 
> “I was shocked at how often they used the terms in my presence,” said McDew, now 60 and one of VMI’s most prominent Black alumni.




Northam clearly knew about this, as he joked with terms like “coonman” and dressed in blackface at medical school. He just ignored it until 2020. At least he eventually supported an attempt to fix the problem. Fellow alumni who are fighting the attempts to fix racism at VMI are definitely the same ones who harassed black cadets and used the N-word every day. And they’ve got the current governor Glenn Youngkin helping them.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1516797330002874369/

But here?  

The "F_ Your Feelings" crowd needs laws passed to protect their feelings by creating safe spaces just for them & their children in schools.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1517956241175289859/


----------



## JayMysteri0

An interesting take on why CRT ( NOT Christian Race Theory, that continues to be A - Ok ) is such a thing for that slice of White conservatism

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1518220563558371331/


----------



## Cmaier

JayMysteri0 said:


> An interesting take on why CRT ( NOT Christian Race Theory, that continues to be A - Ok ) is such a thing for that slice of White conservatism
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1518220563558371331/



I doubt it. Racists were going to racist regardless of what their kids did.  They’ve been pushing the same line for years - it’s only acceptable to teach kids how wonderful America is and not to criticize it in any way.  And minorities who have had to put up with bigotry, slavery, secondary status under color of law, etc., should just get over it because, after all, everything is fine now (heck, we had a black president, right?)


----------



## JayMysteri0

Cmaier said:


> I doubt it. Racists were going to racist regardless of what their kids did.  They’ve been pushing the same line for years - it’s only acceptable to teach kids how wonderful America is and not to criticize it in any way.  And minorities who have had to put up with bigotry, slavery, secondary status under color of law, etc., should just get over it because, after all, everything is fine now (heck, we had a black president, right?)



They've always been racist yes, but the focus hadn't been as great as it's been laser focused today.  I mean when is the last time you remember inter racial marriage being challenged by some lawmakers, since the Lovings?

Remember we did the CRT false flag dance already with 1619 Project.  So much so that Stephen Miller pressed for the 2X impeached former president to enact a useless but very symbolic executive order with his 1776 commission.  Does anybody remember that?  No.  Why?  Because it was irrelevant except for the dog whistling to that core adult base.  But it's the dog whistling that the ears of Miller & friends like to hear very much, but it didn't generate that buzz really needed.  It didn't grab that White suburban mom that was horrified to see what happened to George Floyd, and might have that tiny grain of sympathy for what was behind those protests.  So we needed a new dance and one formula that the racist conservatives have embraced wholeheartedly is the supposed concern for the children.  Mind you it's a concern only for White students are taught, not what may help feeding or clothing ANY child after it leaves the womb.  Whether it's them wearing a mask that their parents don't want, being upset to learn that the country hasn't always been idyllic as their parents lied to them about, or stumbling across alternative lifestyles, it just isn't acceptable.  It contradicts the perfect America that those parents imagine THEY live in, so it has to be the ONLY America their children can live in.

These same folks LOVE to quote Dr. King, but don't really want to embrace what he was really talking about.  Or what Dr. King was forced to learn & express after his dream ran smack into the reality of that slice of White America.  A reality that has things happen to George Floyd and more recently Patrick Lyoya.  Incidents that require video proof, to MAYBE get a conviction.

Now before we going running to for the weeds, bear in mind I'm merely trying to explain why I think there's some merit to his line of thinking.  He's taking about a set of youth that racists will always believe have been corrupted by liberal higher education.  That's who the racists have lost faith in. Younger people who should have been home suddenly adhering to mask mandates that those same racists hated so much they dressed up in military gear to cry about it.  So now it's more important to make sure there can't be that type of young people again, motivated to take a stand against things racist conservatives embrace so dearly.  A police state that can be weaponized and aimed at those different from themselves.  

If you believe you've lost one set of the youth, it only makes sense to focus on the next group moving through the educational system.  Throw in some hurt feelings & talk of children at risk, and you've got the makings of a heaven made racist buffet of bullshit & fear.  So I'm just saying there's a possibility of where Mr. Blow was going with that train of thought.  Follow the progression of faux outrage and there's a path to be seen.


----------



## Cmaier

JayMysteri0 said:


> They've always been racist yes, but the focus hadn't been as great as it's been laser focused today.  I mean when is the last time you remember inter racial marriage being challenged by some lawmakers, since the Lovings?
> 
> Remember we did the CRT false flag dance already with 1619 Project.  So much so that Stephen Miller pressed for the 2X impeached former president to enact a useless but very symbolic executive order with his 1776 commission.  Does anybody remember that?  No.  Why?  Because it was irrelevant except for the dog whistling to that core adult base.  But it's the dog whistling that the ears of Miller & friends like to hear very much, but it didn't generate that buzz really needed.  It didn't grab that White suburban mom that was horrified to see what happened to George Floyd, and might have that tiny grain of sympathy for what was behind those protests.  So we needed a new dance and one formula that the racist conservatives have embraced wholeheartedly is the supposed concern for the children.  Mind you it's a concern only for White students are taught, not what may help feeding or clothing ANY child after it leaves the womb.  Whether it's them wearing a mask that their parents don't want, being upset to learn that the country hasn't always been idyllic as their parents lied to them about, or stumbling across alternative lifestyles, it just isn't acceptable.  It contradicts the perfect America that those parents imagine THEY live in, so it has to be the ONLY America their children can live in.
> 
> These same folks LOVE to quote Dr. King, but don't really want to embrace what he was really talking about.  Or what Dr. King was forced to learn & express after his dream ran smack into the reality of that slice of White America.  A reality that has things happen to George Floyd and more recently Patrick Lyoya.  Incidents that require video proof, to MAYBE get a conviction.
> 
> Now before we going running to for the weeds, bear in mind I'm merely trying to explain why I think there's some merit to his line of thinking.  He's taking about a set of youth that racists will always believe have been corrupted by liberal higher education.  That's who the racists have lost faith in. Younger people who should have been home suddenly adhering to mask mandates that those same racists hated so much they dressed up in military gear to cry about it.  So now it's more important to make sure there can't be that type of young people again, motivated to take a stand against things racist conservatives embrace so dearly.  A police state that can be weaponized and aimed at those different from themselves.
> 
> If you believe you've lost one set of the youth, it only makes sense to focus on the next group moving through the educational system.  Throw in some hurt feelings & talk of children at risk, and you've got the makings of a heaven made racist buffet of bullshit & fear.  So I'm just saying there's a possibility of where Mr. Blow was going with that train of thought.  Follow the progression of faux outrage and there's a path to be seen.




I think that four years of open racism under an orange President had a lot more to do with the present CRT fracas than anything else.  Most of these racists don’t understand why people are calling them racist, they resent being called racists just because they‘re racist, and they think it must be the teachers’ faults.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Cmaier said:


> I think that four years of open racism under an orange President had a lot more to do with the present CRT fracas than anything else.  Most of these racists don’t understand why people are calling them racist, they resent being called racists just because they‘re racist, and they think it must be the teachers’ faults.



I can see why one would think that in a broad way as to simplify why specific bits of racism have risen up over others.  But there's often more to it, then the most general glaring point.  Yes that former 2X impeached president was opening of the damn, but the waters have been directed since then, and directed for specific reasons.   Using your own example were racists upset before 1619 about being called racist?  Or did it's coming along open the door for a new specific avenue of their whining?


----------



## Cmaier

JayMysteri0 said:


> I can see why one would think that in a broad way as to simplify why specific bits of racism have risen up over others.  But there's often more to it, then the most general glaring point.  Yes that former 2X impeached president was opening of the damn, but the waters have been directed since then, and directed for specific reasons.   Using your own example were racists upset before 1619 about being called racist?  Or did it's coming along open the door for a new specific avenue of their whining?




Good point. But I have difficulty putting myself in the position of these people to really figure out what’s going on with them - I’m too busy teaming up with the other Jews to replace all the white people, after all. But it seems to me that there hasn’t been a sudden change in direction here. They jump from issue to issue, and all that is really changing is they are getting more blatant about it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Cmaier said:


> Good point. But I have difficulty putting myself in the position of these people to really figure out what’s going on with them - I’m too busy teaming up with the other Jews to replace all the white people, after all. But it seems to me that there hasn’t been a sudden change in direction here. They jump from issue to issue, and all that is really changing is they are getting more blatant about it.



That's just it though, no one is asking anyone to put themselves in a position to understand them.  It is helpful to do so though, in the futile attempt to rebut their endless creations to justify their victimhood.  No one has said there has been a sudden change though, quite the opposite.  I literally did say...



> Follow the progression of faux outrage and there's a path to be seen.




As I laid out the sequence from the 1776 commission that came about at the tail end of the George Floyd protests, to our laundry lists of victimized White persons. Who didn't see a reason wasted for streaming tears coming around every corner in the last few years.  Whether it was Fauci & masks, then comparing themselves to slaves somehow or Jews being led to gas ovens.  To little Timmy was sad today because he learned that White people in the past did bad things to Black people intentionally.  Can't have Timmy learn that, imagine his surprise some day that some people still want to do bad things to others based on race.  Notice, no tears for the Native Americans, that doesn't seem to rate any outrage.  Kind of shitty I've always thought.

That jump from issue to issue I believe has a progression.  As we are seeing now as the whole CRT thing is being made more laughable because of every hurt soul so impacted by it, but they can never explain what exactly is hurting them.  But it's always based on protecting THEIR feelings, while everyone else's can F' off because they are supposed tough ones.


----------



## Cmaier

JayMysteri0 said:


> That's just it though, no one is asking anyone to put themselves in a position to understand them.  It is helpful to do so though, in the futile attempt to rebut their endless creations to justify their victimhood.  No one has said there has been a sudden change though, quite the opposite.  I literally did say...
> 
> 
> 
> As I laid out the sequence from the 1776 commission that came about at the tail end of the George Floyd protests, to our laundry lists of victimized White persons. Who didn't see a reason wasted for streaming tears coming around every corner in the last few years.  Whether it was Fauci & masks, then comparing themselves to slaves somehow or Jews being led to gas ovens.  To little Timmy was sad today because he learned that White people in the past did bad things to Black people intentionally.  Can't have Timmy learn that, imagine his surprise some day that some people still want to do bad things to others based on race.  Notice, no tears for the Native Americans, that doesn't seem to rate any outrage.  Kind of shitty I've always thought.
> 
> That jump from issue to issue I believe has a progression.  As we are seeing now as the whole CRT thing is being made more laughable because of every hurt soul so impacted by it, but they can never explain what exactly is hurting them.  But it's always based on protecting THEIR feelings, while everyone else's can F' off because they are supposed tough ones.




So if all that’s true, the question is what can we predict from that? What comes next?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Cmaier said:


> So if all that’s true, the question is what can we predict from that? What comes next?



That's always been abundantly clear.

As that particular favored base of the republican party continues to shrink, as this country does become more & more "the melting pot" it advertises, the rhetoric will continue to grow worse.  While they could not get any real traction with Covid 19 being renamed the "Wuhan Virus" from ChYNA.  You better believe if another variant or worse emanates from Africa, they'll be putting in over time in tying that with Black people.  You saw how stupid we got just from Covid starting in China, and suddenly anyone Asian was in danger of being attacked.  As long as the seeming majority of the republican party would rather take the "easy" way of squabbling over "culture war" issues instead of actually governing, we can expect continued attacks along various avenues on "others".

If attacking the LGBTQA community begins to lose steam, I expect it maybe in time for Frank James' trial, and the talk of how we can't have enough policing will storm back.  Thanks to James' race we may get that extra sprinkle of racism in the hopes of making people gloss over our regular history of mass shooters & who they usually are.


----------



## SuperMatt

In a surprise to nobody, the claim of Ron DeSantis that reviewers found CRT in math books was a lie. 









						Ron DeSantis' math textbook hoax
					

The Florida Department of Education issued an alarming press release on April 15: "Florida Rejects Publishers’ Attempts to Indoctrinate Students." The release claimed that publishers of dozens of math textbooks were attempting to indoctrinate Florida students with Critical Race Theory (CRT)...




					popular.info


----------



## JayMysteri0

So if deathantis little rule is meant to avoid hurting the feelings of children...






Ohhhhh, did we mean specifically NOT to hurt the feelings of White children?  F' the feelings of other kids?  Sounds about right.  Nothing racist there.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why SOME want to selectively choose what is taught in schools.  

Because the feelings of one group matter sooooo much more than any others, and to them that's business as usual.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527618629486903296/


----------



## Joe

...but racism doesn't exist....


----------



## Roller

Pity Emily Litella of SNL fame isn't around:

"What's all the fuss about CRT? CRTs are better than LCDs, and we wouldn't have had TV without them."


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm betting this is somehow a shock to the school board members.

Imagine kids not being as happy with the confed flag as they are, or being punished for that lack of excitement.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1526936646553219073/


> Students at a Georgia high school file civil lawsuit claiming racial discrimination by the school and district | CNN
> 
> 
> Five students at Coosa High School in Rome, Georgia, along with their mothers, filed a federal lawsuit against the Floyd County school district claiming continued racial discrimination at the school and continued violations of their First Amendment and equal protection rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm betting this is somehow a shock to the school board members.
> 
> Imagine kids not being as happy with the confed flag as they are, or being punished for that lack of excitement.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1526936646553219073/



I just saw this in that article you linked:



> The school's dress code permits the wearing of any Confederate flag apparel but prohibits the wearing of any and all "Black Lives Matter" apparel or related theme imagery, according to the lawsuit.



Yet another generation of kids taught racism and hate by their parents, and encouraged by the school.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> I just saw this in that article you linked:
> 
> 
> Yet another generation of kids taught racism and hate by their parents, and encouraged by the school.




I’m sure an astonishing amount of these people don’t believe they are racists because they aren’t advocating lynching black people. To them all the negative stereotypes and accordingly keeping them in their place are just facts. Facts can’t be racist.


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I’m sure an astonishing amount of these people don’t believe they are racists because they aren’t advocating lynching black people. To them all the negative stereotypes and accordingly keeping them in their place are just facts. Facts can’t be racist.




You'll never meet a racist who thinks they're racist. They all believe they have good reason for what they do.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Also for that one possible soul out there still pretending to wonder what the fuss about CRT is really about...

A thread...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642754028818434/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642757417811969/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642760521691136/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642763977695236/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642766670446599/






This is when I want to say "F your feelings" back.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> Also for that one possible soul out there still pretending to wonder what the fuss about CRT is really about...
> 
> A thread...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642754028818434/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642757417811969/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642760521691136/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642763977695236/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527642766670446599/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when I want to say "F your feelings" back.



Really



> Boston Latin School apologizes for student-written descriptions of two neighborhoods
> 
> 
> Update: South Boston description posted. An attempt to teach eighth graders at Boston Latin School how to deal with stereotypes ended today with school officials apologizing to students, parents and school staffers from two heavily White neighborhoods. Read more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.universalhub.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

The thing about diversity is that if you have a diverse group, you can ask someone in your group if you're about to fuck up.

When one thinks Juneteenth is a marketing opportunity.  Do the research, ...or even better learn it in school.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1529137683691360257/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1528768139726553089/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1528944372762517504/

"Okay, so you can choose between reparations and special Wal Mart branding, which is it?"

"Rep-"

"Sold!  We'll get the Wal Mart marketing team on it.  The graphics will be killer.  Think about the ice cream we could m-"






https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1528966951522947072/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1529060374540001280/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

"No comment"

Wha?

How hard is this question?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1532159557677600774/

For the love of whatever, I have to think this was a bit.

Please.

"No comment"

Talk about inadvertently bringing the importance of 2A to slavery home.  Jeez.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> "No comment"
> 
> Wha?
> 
> How hard is this question?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1532159557677600774/
> 
> For the love of whatever, I have to think this was a bit.
> 
> Please.
> 
> "No comment"
> 
> Talk about inadvertently bringing the importance of 2A to slavery home.  Jeez.



The White Ass Hole is just that. Even for those people who view the Confederate flag as their history, if you can’t bring yourself to say _this is my history but I have to denounce our slave owning past_, then they have a serious problem just like our serious gun problem.  Sure, he might have been in defensive mode, like _I’m not so bright, and you might be trying to trick me, duh, _or he’s a just another gun toting racist MoFo, not brave enough to go on record as pro-slavery.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> "No comment"
> 
> Wha?
> 
> How hard is this question?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1532159557677600774/
> 
> For the love of whatever, I have to think this was a bit.
> 
> Please.
> 
> "No comment"
> 
> Talk about inadvertently bringing the importance of 2A to slavery home.  Jeez.



To be fair it could be that Tucker Carlson's show was just about to start and that guy had to hurry home.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533461680327376897/



> “SECRET HORRORS”: ENSLAVED WOMEN AND CHILDREN IN THE LOUISIANA STATE PENITENTIARY, 1833–1862 | The Journal of African American History: Vol 98, No 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.journals.uchicago.edu








Yes, I realize such facts make people of all races uncomfortable.

It doesn't mean it didn't happen,  it shouldn't be dismissed & forgotten because some people get can't handle our country's past.

It's OUR history.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533596531978383362/


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1534131503483047936/

Will we ever fix this in America?

Or maybe we are happy with this outcome (don’t tell me the two aren’t related)…

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533928146931798023/


----------



## SuperMatt

A Catholic Bishop wants to strip a school of its Catholic status because it has a rainbow pride flag and a Black Lives Matter flag flying. 









						Nativity School in Worcester can no longer be called Catholic after flying Black Lives Matter and Pride flags
					

The bishop says the Nativity School in Worcester can no longer call itself Catholic after flying the Black Lives Matter and Pride flags.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




Maybe this Bishop needs to learn a bit about Jesus welcoming everybody.


----------



## SuperMatt

The right-wing CRT attacks come from rich white parents who want to get their faces on Fox. They don’t care about the victims of their campaigns. In fact, they intentionally try and pick somebody (usually black) to focus their attacks on. Here’s a story of a woman hired by a Georgia school district to be an administrator in charge of diversity, equity, and inclusion. Before she even started her job, an angry mob forced her out. And that wasn’t good enough. They followed her to another job that she took, forcing her out there too. 









						White Parents Rallied to Chase a Black Educator Out of Town. Then, They Followed Her to the Next One.
					

Cecelia Lewis was asked to apply for a Georgia school district’s first-ever administrator job devoted to diversity, equity and inclusion. A group of parents — coached by local and national anti-CRT groups — had other plans.




					www.propublica.org
				






> Lewis was beginning to prepare for her move South, spending as much time with friends and family as possible, when she got a strange call from an official in her new school district. The person on the line — Lewis won’t say who — asked if she had ever heard of CRT.
> 
> Lewis responded, “Yes — culturally responsive teaching.” She was thinking of the philosophy that connects a child’s cultural background to what they learn in school. For Lewis, who’d studied Japanese and Russian in college and more recently traveled to Ghana with the Fulbright-Hays Seminars Abroad program for teachers, language and culture were essential to understanding anyone’s experience.




Here’s what these parents really want when it comes to these school board fights:


> Kahaian emphasized how to grab attention during upcoming school board meetings. Identify the best speakers in the group, she told them, adding: “It’s OK to be emotional.” Be sure to capture video of them addressing the board — or even consider hiring a professional videographer.
> 
> “It’s good in case Tucker Carlson wants to put you on air,” Kahaian said. “It really helps.”




The white mob in Georgia still exists. This isn’t about CRT…



> Standing in line outside the building before a recent school board meeting, mothers identified themselves to each other as “a Marjorie” — meaning a proponent of the speaking style of Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, known for her provocative and unfiltered claims.
> 
> A little while later, once the meeting was underway, a man who described himself as a school bus driver and a grandfather stepped to the microphone during the public comment period.
> 
> “This is not California or New York. This is Cherokee County, Georgia. We can choose what and how our students learn on a local level,” said the man.
> 
> “*I was raised in a different era, in the ’50s and ’60s*, where we were equipped to survive and succeed.”



And that’s what they really want. To return to the days of segregation.


----------



## SuperMatt

Wait, there’s ANOTHER story about a black school administrator being forced out by angry white people? WHAT THE 






How dare she put the new Pre-K program at the school in town that has mostly black students? How dare she ask for the school with mostly black students to get its AC repaired after 7 years of it not working?

Oh, and this time 20 white *teachers* got in on the act, asking the school board to get rid of her.



> Crystal Jackson, a parent of two children who attend schools in WJSD who attended the board meeting, said she was upset about Ezi’s dismissal.
> “Dr. Ezi hasn’t done anything other than doing the job that she was asked to do,” Jackson said. “She wants the staff of West Jasper to be held accountable for the job that they are being paid to do. We had Woodrow for years, and he couldn’t tell you the name of any of the kids at that school. Dr. Ezi knows the children and who their parents are.”
> 
> Students, parents and Jackson believe that Ezi’s dismissal could be racially motivated.
> “As much as I would like to say no, I’m going to have to say yes (that it was racially motivated,” Jackson said.












						Students walk out over Ezi’s suspension
					

Students of Bay Springs High School walked out of school alongside some parents Friday morning after the West Jasper School Board voted 3-2 to put first-year superintendent Dr. Kenitra Ezi




					www.leader-call.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538170737856598023/






https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538516643181207554/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538526515247325186/


----------



## Joe

Juneteenth is triggering all the racist today. SMH


----------



## SuperMatt

Joe said:


> Juneteenth is triggering all the racist today. SMH



The same party with most of the Juneteenth haters previously opposed the MLK holiday…. but now they pretend that they love MLK. I remember in the 80s (up into the 90s for some) a lot of states refused to give people the day off, and I see the same thing is happening with Juneteenth.









						Juneteenth Is a Federal Holiday, but in Most States It’s Still Not a Day Off
					

One year after President Biden made Juneteenth a federal holiday, 26 states have not authorized the funding that would allow for state employees to take the day off.




					www.nytimes.com
				



(paywall removed)


----------



## Cmaier

SuperMatt said:


> The same party with most of the Juneteenth haters previously opposed the MLK holiday…. but now they pretend that they love MLK.




Well, to be fair, MLK would have agreed with all of their positions. They keep saying so.  He was known to hate COVID vaccines and wanted white people to be allowed to say the N-word whenever they want.  These are just facts, people.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yes, Bill Nye still rocks
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538634230946844674/


----------



## JayMysteri0

My bad.  My last post wasn't the last for today, this one is.

Reminder of the shitty racists out there, who hate being called racist, but keep doing racist shit.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1539226026273918977/

Way to shit on a day when you're triggered.  Kudos to TFG!



Spoiler: Warning, the N word is used as it was frequently in our country's past



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1539228439886106625/


----------



## JayMysteri0

For some reason today Faux News & conservative Twitter have Monticello & Jefferson on the brain.  Which of course makes Twitter remind everyone why teaching history isn't such a bad thing.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1546641846096494592/


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1546571597305315329/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1546611433630310407/

IF history is hurting your feelings, one has to ask why?

Miss it?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ah, I see why.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1546560027384721408/

Either it's a slow news day & Faux needs to make up shit for views, or there's a Jan 6th hearing going on & Faux needs to make up shit for views to distract.

"Somebody get me something to race card with!  STAT!"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1546560210700890112/

Won't someone think of that poor guy's feelings?!

Like they thought of the enslaved people's.


----------



## DT

Oh what a shock, that fucker has a history:









						The Backstory On Fox News Guest Jeffrey Tucker
					

A bow-tied, bespectacled guest for the segment was billed hilariously in one chyron as a “recent Monticello visitor.” Turns out there’s more to the story.



					talkingpointsmemo.com


----------



## SuperMatt

oopsie - somebody involved with the firing of a black school superintendent said the quiet part out loud.









						Texas Official Admits Black Principal Was Fired for Being Against Racism
					

Dr. James Whitfield’s letter to parents in the wake of George Floyd’s death, in which he said education was the key to combating hate, touched a nerve in Colleyville, Texas.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				






> In a video of the event posted to the Colleyville Citizens for Accountability Facebook group on July 8, Nakamura is seen commenting on Whitfield’s departure. After alleging Whitfield brought national attention to the school district because he was married to a white woman, Nakamura said it was the principal’s supposedly woke agenda that led to his ouster.
> 
> “I went in last week and read the whole file,” she said during the meeting.
> 
> “That’s the straw that broke the camel’s back… that got him fired,” Nakamura said, referring to the letter Whitfield sent to parents about targeting racism and hate, which she claimed showed an activist agenda. “There is absolute proof [of] what he was trying to do,” she said.
> 
> Though Nakamura didn’t elaborate on the contents of Whitfield’s letter, she was adamant that she had a list of other educators in the school system with similar motives.
> 
> “They have to be stopped now,” she added. “We cannot have teachers such as these in our schools because they’re just poison, and they’re taking our schools down.”


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> oopsie - somebody involved with the firing of a black school superintendent said the quiet part out loud




I mean I can see what her stake is in this. All this wokeness and CRT stuff absolutely has to be stomped down hard before someone notices that "Nakamura" is not really a very White name.


----------



## ronntaylor

Yoused said:


> I mean I can see what her stake is in this. All this wokeness and CRT stuff absolutely has to be stomped down hard before someone notices that "Nakamura" is not really a very White name.



She'll turn around and say "I married a minority. That proves I can't be racist!!"


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1550244410411126786/

Y'know.  I never thought of that, it is interesting that it isn't in heavier rotation for alternate history stories.  I wonder why?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1550244410411126786/
> 
> Y'know.  I never thought of that, it is interesting that it isn't in heavier rotation for alternate history stories.  I wonder why?



This made me think that America’s response to the Civil War is unique in history as far as I know. In what other instance did the losers of a war get to write the history books, build statues to the losing generals, and rename towns, military bases, and streets after them? 

Which of course begs the question: what did the South ACTUALLY lose when they lost the Civil War? It’s not like slaves were given equal rights after the war. And they paid reparations to slaveowners, but not slaves...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Tom Hanks breaking it down?

Yup.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1551317152904495111/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Reminder:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1552021269255753733/

That isn't history, that's in a current lifetime, and some still don't want it discussed.


----------

